# GayDays 2011



## TagsMissy

So who else has booked/planning too book once rates come out to be at WDW during Gay Days 2011?

OK So here's the list so far of those listed that they will be there... hopefully I can keep the list up and running; someone bat me over the head with a Mickey Bar if I forget over time. I don't think I'll list resorts but I may get inspired and add that info if my mood suits me or if people really want that info posted. 

*Gay Days 2011*
Thur. June 2nd- Animal Kingdom
Fri. June 3rd- Disney Hollywood Studios
Sat. June 4th- Magic Kingdom
Sun.  June 5th Epcot

*Get your 2011 Gay Days t-shirt as designed by our one and only Wally by clicking the link below! A great tribute to Rob and Bruce. http://www.customink.com/lab/?cid=gta0-000h-yv0c*

~*~*~
*MEETS: *

*June 2nd Animal Kingdom Day*
* 9:05am breakfast reserved @ Boma for up to 14 ppl. _It is open to anyone._ Organized by chwgmjay – please send him a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested
*2:00pm Meet @Dawa. Please contact fmelchor88 for more info.

*June 3rd Disney Hollywood Studios Day*
*12:30pm Lunch @ 50's Prime Time Café for up to 14 people organized by chwgmjay. _This will be the singles event_. If you want to attend  please send chwgmjay a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701953
*~9pm Gathering @ AKL Victoria Falls Lounge organized by rbthntschl who has offered to make name tags if people want. Please let him know in the following thread if you are planning to go and want a name tag: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2656649

*June 4th Magic Kingdom Day*
*8:05am Breakfast at Crystal Palace before MK opens. NB: We aren't at one big table so if you want to go for brekkie just make a reservation for around the same time and let us know. 
jackskellingtonsgirl, oogieboogieman, NYC2theworld, chwgmjay, Sphyrna, itsmuggsie, rbthnschl, C&G'sMama, Koolaidmoms, TagsMissy + family/friends.
*4:00pm Dis Dole Whip Meet in memory of Rob and Bruce --A fun and informal meet for a wonderful pineapple treat & share laughs and stories! Please remember to come to this event with a smile on your face as that’s what it’s all about!

*June 5th Epcot Day*
*12:00 pm (TBC) @ Mexico Pavilion - Drink Around the World


~*~*~

*Cast of Characters going to Gay Days:*

TagsMissy
rosiep (Disneyland)
itsmuggsie
jackskellingtonsgirl
TeaForTulips
Sphyrna
ConcKahuna
chwgmjay
fmelchor88
turkygurl
DopeyDave
Heva2015
C&G'sMama
rbthntschl
STOCKYJIM
silverhaze269
AKL Ranger
rpmdfw
Sugardimples
wcpamotm
nyc2theworld
scottny
brettystar
Aaronbox
rbthntschl
Ruthless1967
Singledad
silverhaze269
nobbie
Dr.Gaellon 
Schotz
Nestguy


----------



## rosiep

Gay Days 2010 was the best Disney trip I'd ever taken. I'll absolutely be there 2011!


----------



## itsmuggsie

We'll be there!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

YAY!!  Our group is already taking shape nicely!


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> YAY!!  Our group is already taking shape nicely!



We were all nicely shaped already....


----------



## TagsMissy

Notice it's just the girls planning and committing?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> Notice it's just the girls planning and committing?



I did notice that!


----------



## TeaForTulips

We are moving to Orlando area next week! DP and I will be there.  First Gay Days for us!


----------



## Sphyrna

Time to break the girl pattern...I'll be there!!


----------



## DVCDan36

Sadly, we won't make it this next year.  We have a back to back trip planned with us going to Disney this September and then we are doing a surprise trip with friends in March 2011.  No way we can swing another month.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

YAY!  More friends! 

DVCDan36, welcome!  Keep trying.  You might figure out a way to join us!


----------



## rosiep

DVCDan36 said:


> Sadly, we won't make it this next year.  We have a back to back trip planned with us going to Disney this September and then we are doing a surprise trip with friends in March 2011.  No way we can swing another month.



Poo!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Unless I move out of the area, I should be there.

Hopefully next year wont be such a disaster


----------



## chwgmjay

I think I'm coming... not totally sure yet... but I have a ticker.


----------



## fmelchor88

U can count us in! Can not wait for all the meets! We had blast this year!


----------



## Sphyrna

fmelchor88 said:


> U can count us in! Can not wait for all the meets! We had blast this year!



Yay!!


----------



## turkygurl

You know we'll be there!  I wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> U can count us in! Can not wait for all the meets! We had blast this year!



I don't know how many meets we'll go to on our end but we'll definitely make it to a Dole Whip meet!!! I tried to make a home made Dole Whip... it still just didn't taste the same... so my hubby told me, "I guess we'll just have to go back and get one from Disney World." ahhhhh those are words a wife just wants to hear


----------



## Sphyrna

My sister's trying to throw a monkey wrench in my plans!  She was talking about going with me next year.  I'm talking to today when I got home from work and she asks me if I think she should get an underwater camera?  I asked her for what??  She said her trip to the Cayman Islands.  I asked when we're going, since I've always wanted to go to the Cayman Islands.  She tells me June!  That's when her friends always go.  I think it will be the week after Gay Days.  I'd love to go on both but not sure I can swing the vacation time.  I'll have to see.  It'd be a tough decision if I have to choose.


----------



## DopeyDave

We have it on our radar for next year!!  Trying to find a "tolerable" group of friends to bring along.  Just have to wait until our 7-month window to make DVC rezzies.


----------



## TagsMissy

Saw this so I thought I'd post it here.. hope the link works!

http://networkedblogs.com/68Dpu Gay Days added the crowd calendar for 2011. The dates are estimated for now...

We've never been around Gay Days being that well we are a straight couple so we never thought of going around that time plus we generally travel to Orlando around Labour Day for the extra free day off ... I thought it started on the Saturday? The 2nd is a Thursday (which they list as a Gay Day)... what's your experience?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> Saw this so I thought I'd post it here.. hope the link works!
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/68Dpu Gay Days added the crowd calendar for 2011. The dates are estimated for now...
> 
> We've never been around Gay Days being that well we are a straight couple so we never thought of going around that time plus we generally travel to Orlando around Labour Day for the extra free day off ... I thought it started on the Saturday? The 2nd is a Thursday (which they list as a Gay Day)... what's your experience?



Gay Days always starts on Thursday.  Gay Day at Magic Kingdom is Saturday.


----------



## Sphyrna

TagsMissy said:


> Saw this so I thought I'd post it here.. hope the link works!
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/68Dpu Gay Days added the crowd calendar for 2011. The dates are estimated for now...
> 
> We've never been around Gay Days being that well we are a straight couple so we never thought of going around that time plus we generally travel to Orlando around Labour Day for the extra free day off ... I thought it started on the Saturday? The 2nd is a Thursday (which they list as a Gay Day)... what's your experience?



If you want to take advantage of an extra free day off, there's Memorial Day.  I love when Gay Days is the weekend following Memorial Day because it saves me a vacation day.  I usually go down Memorial Day weekend and stay until the following Monday.  There are kick offs and other events the entire week.  But as for the parks, it starts Thursday with Animal Kingdom.


----------



## TagsMissy

Sphyrna said:


> If you want to take advantage of an extra free day off, there's Memorial Day.  I love when Gay Days is the weekend following Memorial Day because it saves me a vacation day.  I usually go down Memorial Day weekend and stay until the following Monday.  There are kick offs and other events the entire week.  But as for the parks, it starts Thursday with Animal Kingdom.



I am not American


----------



## TagsMissy

OK I've formed a list of who is all going ... 

I now need to decide -- dining plan or not... QS or Regular... what to do... what to do....


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I will tell you there is no way we could eat enough Quick Service for the plan to be worth it!!  

For adults you HAVE TO eat a minimum of $12 worth of food at EVERY meal and use EVERY snack credit at $4 to break even.  If you don't want/need 2 drinks at breakfast and dessert at every lunch/dinner (some of those Quick Service desserts are vile) then you are better off without the plan.  Trust me.  I knocked my brains out over this issue. 

We use the TiW card for table service but I seriously considered the Quick Service plan.  In the end it would have cost DOUBLE what we ended up actually spending on Quick Service meals and snacks.


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I will tell you there is no way we could eat enough Quick Service for the plan to be worth it!!
> 
> For adults you HAVE TO eat a minimum of $12 worth of food at EVERY meal and use EVERY snack credit at $4 to break even.  If you don't want/need 2 drinks at breakfast and dessert at every lunch/dinner (some of those Quick Service desserts are vile) then you are better off without the plan.  Trust me.  I knocked my brains out over this issue.
> 
> 
> We use the TiW card for table service but I seriously considered the Quick Service plan.  In the end it would have cost DOUBLE what we ended up actually spending on Quick Service meals and snacks.



The problem for us is that the regular meal plan is too much food for us. the portions vs what we are used to at home + added heat we just don't eat that much and struggle to use the credits. I suppose I could stack reservations with more 2credit dinners or something  Who knows... maybe a split stay and have regular dining on one portion of the split stay... hahaha I have quite a few months to mull this over!


----------



## hematite153

I'm already jealous of everyone who gets to go next year.  Who knows, maybe someday I'll change jobs.



TagsMissy said:


> The problem for us is that the regular meal plan is too much food for us. the portions vs what we are used to at home + added heat we just don't eat that much and struggle to use the credits.



Then, why not just pay OOP?  If you're struggling to use the credits then you likely aren't saving any money with the DDP.


----------



## ConcKahuna

hematite153 said:


> Then, why not just pay OOP?  If you're struggling to use the credits then you likely aren't saving any money with the DDP.



I agree with this.  You really have to eat a LOT of food to make any of the dining plans worth it.


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> I'm already jealous of everyone who gets to go next year.  Who knows, maybe someday I'll change jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, why not just pay OOP?  If you're struggling to use the credits then you likely aren't saving any money with the DDP.



we are OK with the QS one, the regular one can get tough for us... but we are celebrating hubby's bday so I may get regular for a portion of the trip.. who knows.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

The thing with the Quick Service plan is that you will likely lose money on it.  If you are doing it as a convenience, then go with the plan.  If you are trying to factor which way costs less, SKIP the plan.  For the 3 of us the quick service would have cost $1247.  We spent I think $625.  We make coffee in the room every day, so having 2 additional drinks at breakfast would have been silly.  And we NEVER order dessert with lunch.  I think in 15 days we bought ONE snack that was $4 (a container of those ice cream Dibs), all the others were less.  And the 3 of us shared the Dibs as we walked from the snack cart over to Big Thunder.


----------



## Sphyrna

TagsMissy said:


> I am not American



Oh yea, didn't think about that.  Guess that doesn't help you much then.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

TagsMissy said:


> we are OK with the QS one, the regular one can get tough for us... but we are celebrating hubby's bday so I may get regular for a portion of the trip.. who knows.



Have you checked out the Tables in Wonderland card? It can be a good alternative. It gives you 20% off all food and drink (including alcohol) at participating restaurants (and most of the full service places participate).

We've had it for years (although to be fair, we didn't renew this year) and it's always paid for itself quickly. 

Disney Dining is not what it used to be (for local folk) so we no longer felt the need to have the card, but it very well may be something that you find useful.


----------



## TagsMissy

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Have you checked out the Tables in Wonderland card? It can be a good alternative. It gives you 20% off all food and drink (including alcohol) at participating restaurants (and most of the full service places participate).
> 
> We've had it for years (although to be fair, we didn't renew this year) and it's always paid for itself quickly.
> 
> Disney Dining is not what it used to be (for local folk) so we no longer felt the need to have the card, but it very well may be something that you find useful.



But you need to have Annual Passes for that don't you? We don't have those as we don't necessarily go twice within a year and our stays are usually 8-10 days... I've looked at APs but it just didn't seem worth it for us considering our traveling patterns


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> But you need to have Annual Passes for that don't you? We don't have those as we don't necessarily go twice within a year and our stays are usually 8-10 days... I've looked at APs but it just didn't seem worth it for us considering our traveling patterns



Yes, you have to have APs or be a FL resident.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TagsMissy said:


> But you need to have Annual Passes for that don't you? We don't have those as we don't necessarily go twice within a year and our stays are usually 8-10 days... I've looked at APs but it just didn't seem worth it for us considering our traveling patterns



If you have an overlap between the vacations each year, you can work in the AP and save a lot of $$ on tickets.

For example, since you are going in August this year, as long as you come again before the end of July next year the AP would be worth it.

ETA:  There are often a lot of room discounts with the AP too, if you're not using DVC points for a trip


----------



## rpmdfw

I thought you could get the Disney Dining Experience (I refuse to call it "Tables in Wonderland", what a lame name) if you were a DVC member, too.

Might be worth calling and checking!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob, it took me FOREVER to be able to say "Tables in Wonderland" with a straight face.  It's an asinine name.

As far as DVC being able to purchase one, I am not sure.


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rob, it took me FOREVER to be able to say "Tables in Wonderland" with a straight face.  It's an asinine name.
> 
> As far as DVC being able to purchase one, I am not sure.



Well, I don't do ANYTHING with a *straight* face.


----------



## hematite153

rpmdfw said:


> I thought you could get the Disney Dining Experience (I refuse to call it "Tables in Wonderland", what a lame name) if you were a DVC member, too.
> 
> Might be worth calling and checking!



Nope.  It's one of the things that DVC members frequently discuss wanting as a perk and I really think that it should be one, but, it's not.  (I mean, isn't it a win-win perk?  We have villas with kitchens and thus can choose to cook our own food pretty easily.  Give us some discounts and many of us won't notice that we're actually spending more overall because we'll be too busy noticing the "savings".)


----------



## TagsMissy

ConcKahuna said:


> If you have an overlap between the vacations each year, you can work in the AP and save a lot of $$ on tickets.
> 
> For example, since you are going in August this year, as long as you come again before the end of July next year the AP would be worth it.
> 
> ETA:  There are often a lot of room discounts with the AP too, if you're not using DVC points for a trip



Yeah, I agree if we DO go back more than once in a calendar year I'd do it however that won't always be the case for us especially with Hawaii opening up soon we'll definitely utilize that as we can get quite cheap flights there vs WDW...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> Well, I don't do ANYTHING with a *straight* face.



I knew that terminology would be problematic.


----------



## TagsMissy

Oye I am having a planning dilemma!

We have determined we do want to do a split stay if we go as planned for 9 nights... I cannot work out if I want to do BLT first or last... our goal is June 2-10th; it's possible that we'll arrive on the 1st but for certain we do want to leave on the Saturday as it's a pretty long trek back home and it's nice to have an unwind day before going back to work... we will be mixing it up by hopefully doing some meets during GD but I do want to take some time to do some Star Wars related stuff. 

We'll certainly hit at least 1 water park and since my goal in this trip is to celebrate my hubby's 40th I have to be prepared to possibly have a *gasp* non-Disney day at the Cape if he so chooses... lol My goal is to go to Discovery Cove for a dolphin swim for my 40th so I better be nice and do what he wants 

OK I am tired just thinking about all of this and it's a year away...

back to my original thought. BLT first or last?  Does anything happen at the BLT lounge surrounding gay days that I should be aware of?


----------



## rpmdfw

TagsMissy said:


> back to my original thought. BLT first or last?  Does anything happen at the BLT lounge surrounding gay days that I should be aware of?



Not really.  Since only those people staying at BLT using DVC points are allowed in (along with guests); there's nothing terribly official there.

We did have a couple DISers at the BLT and a couple of us had drinks there.  But since everyone couldn't join in, the meets were planned elsewhere.


----------



## hematite153

rpmdfw said:


> We did have a couple DISers at the BLT and a couple of us had drinks there.  But since everyone couldn't join in, the meets were planned elsewhere.



According to everything I hear, you can bring in your guests (not to the pool), but, you have to go out to meet them.


----------



## rpmdfw

hematite153 said:


> According to everything I hear, you can bring in your guests (not to the pool), but, you have to go out to meet them.



Yes, but I think showing up and saying "These 50 people are my guests" would be a tough sell.  

I've been up there as a guest of people staying several times.  The most "guests" we've ever had was 5, I think.

They are trying to keep it fairly exclusive, and not even letting Disney Event Services or Disney Fairy Tale Weddings book it for functions, so I'm thinking they'd frown on a "meet" up there.

Best to plan for a quiet cocktail up there some time, and plan the big stuff elsewhere.


----------



## TagsMissy

rpmdfw said:


> Not really.  Since only those people staying at BLT using DVC points are allowed in (along with guests); there's nothing terribly official there.
> 
> We did have a couple DISers at the BLT and a couple of us had drinks there.  But since everyone couldn't join in, the meets were planned elsewhere.



Ok Thanks... I had thought I saw some pictures of people up in the lounge but I couldn't remember if it was a GD thing or something else.

My dilemma continues --  Oh what a horrible dilemma to have


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> According to everything I hear, you can bring in your guests (not to the pool), but, you have to go out to meet them.



Officially it's DVC members staying on points or cash through DVC and the guests in their room with them can go up. LOL-- the never ending lounge debate


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Our round trip airfare is down to $841, total for all 3 of us!   Didn't it start at like $1600?  This is a definite improvement!


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Our round trip airfare is down to $841, total for all 3 of us!   Didn't it start at like $1600?  This is a definite improvement!



 Did you book or are you waiting? Which airline?


----------



## hematite153

rpmdfw said:


> Yes, but I think showing up and saying "These 50 people are my guests" would be a tough sell.
> 
> Best to plan for a quiet cocktail up there some time, and plan the big stuff elsewhere.



Okay, fair enough.  Although it gets my brain squirreling away about how to get around the problem, it's still probably better not to try.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> Did you book or are you waiting? Which airline?



We can't book until DH bids for vacation in December.  I made that mistake once already and the change fees were STEEP! 
American, which is our favorite.


----------



## TagsMissy

I am hoping WestJet will have a good seat sale so I can fly out of Vancouver rather than drive down to Seattle. Saves a lot of hassle plus we'll get 2 free bags if we fly westjet. Air Canada would be the same deal with no luggage fees but I'd rather go WJ.


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> I am hoping WestJet will have a good seat sale so I can fly out of Vancouver rather than drive down to Seattle. Saves a lot of hassle plus we'll get 2 free bags if we fly westjet. Air Canada would be the same deal with no luggage fees but I'd rather go WJ.



I agree with the hassle, but, are you sure about the bags?  I was just at the airport with my mother this week and the AC signs all indicated that travel into the US is down to 1 free bag per passenger now.


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> I agree with the hassle, but, are you sure about the bags?  I was just at the airport with my mother this week and the AC signs all indicated that travel into the US is down to 1 free bag per passenger now.



yes my husband + myself = 2 free bags... we don't pack our whole wardrobe for WDW


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> yes my husband + myself = 2 free bags... we don't pack our whole wardrobe for WDW



You DON'T?


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> You DON'T?



LOL nope... that is what laundry is for  I always tend to bring one too many pair of shoes tho... I can never decide what to wear and if it will be rainy or not!  I keep on telling myself wear one pair and pack one... inevitably I pack 2-3 pairs LOL


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> yes my husband + myself = 2 free bags... we don't pack our whole wardrobe for WDW



Ah....  You know just last year AC (and I think WestJet) had 2 free bags per person?  (They still do if you stay in Canada.)


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> Ah....  You know just last year AC (and I think WestJet) had 2 free bags per person?  (They still do if you stay in Canada.)



Yes both still have 2 bags in Canada and WJ still allows 2 bags no matter where they fly. Last time I used 2 bags was when I spent 2 mos in at my place in Italy-- i went with one, returned with 2.  I generally pack light.


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> Yes both still have 2 bags in Canada and WJ still allows 2 bags no matter where they fly. Last time I used 2 bags was when I spent 2 mos in at my place in Italy-- i went with one, returned with 2.  I generally pack light.



Oh yes, in comparison to others, we also pack lightly.  

But, I pack a lot more than I used to.  When I was in my 20s and travelling regularly I had a 30L backpack (fits carryon requirements and is smaller than many of the bags that teenagers carry to school everyday) that I would travel trans-Pacifically with.  I'd pack my sleeping bag, 2L of water and everything else that I judged necessary for 8 days in that one bag.

Nowadays, I tend to get close to the weight limits on each of my 2 (myself and DW together) bags and thus always liked having the option to check an extra one on the way home if I purchased anything heavy.


----------



## Sphyrna

Packing light??  You'll have to explain to this gay man what that is.  I fly down with 2 checked bags and a carry-on.  I return with 2 checked and 2 carry-ons.  On my last trip one of my checked bags was full of clean clothes.  Maybe for a non-Gay Days trip I'll try packing light.


----------



## TagsMissy

Sphyrna said:


> Packing light??  You'll have to explain to this gay man what that is.  I fly down with 2 checked bags and a carry-on.  I return with 2 checked and 2 carry-ons.  On my last trip one of my checked bags was full of clean clothes.  Maybe for a non-Gay Days trip I'll try packing light.



LOL I do that in Europe or Asia not to WDW  I could care less about impressing anybody with how I look in WDW  -- I am an old maid now


----------



## fmelchor88

Ok it's time to start planning our Gay Days 2011 trip! Rates are out!


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Packing light??  You'll have to explain to this gay man what that is.  I fly down with 2 checked bags and a carry-on.  I return with 2 checked and 2 carry-ons.  On my last trip one of my checked bags was full of clean clothes.  Maybe for a non-Gay Days trip I'll try packing light.



I know, right? 2 full suitcases, my laptop case, and a backpack... and I usually have to decide what I don't absolutely need.


----------



## chwgmjay

I think I'm gonna end up staying at one of the all star resorts... unless someone wants to split a room somewhere else or something...

Also, I will have a rental vehicle, and be there the 1st - 13th... I was thinking about making a trip to Busch Gardens... anyone interested?


----------



## TagsMissy

gotcha added to the list


----------



## chwgmjay

TagsMissy said:


> gotcha added to the list



2x in fact  LOL


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> I know, right? 2 full suitcases, my laptop case, and a backpack... and I usually have to decide what I don't absolutely need.



I pack a 28" suitcase, I pack my shoes in another big suitcase along with other misc. crap, I cram my carry-on as full as I can get it, and I put my laptop inside my big Crocs backpack.


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> 2x in fact  LOL



Dang,, I'll correct later  serves me right for posting and editing while sleepy!


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I pack a 28" suitcase, I pack my shoes in another big suitcase along with other misc. crap, I cram my carry-on as full as I can get it, and I put my laptop inside my big Crocs backpack.



Can I get your husband to do my laundry this time?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ConcKahuna said:


> Can I get your husband to do my laundry this time?



Probably not.  We're in a studio so we won't have a washer & dryer.


----------



## TagsMissy

I am currently booked in a studio at BLT.. and I am contemplating switching up or maybe doing BWV in a 1BR and keep my BLT studio...

Conc --- you wouldn't want my hubby doing your laundry. 


...

....... believe me.


----------



## chwgmjay

We were talking on facebook earlier, and I got an idea... we should have a crock pot potluck for dinner one night during gay days!!! Whatcha'll think?


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> We were talking on facebook earlier, and I got an idea... we should have a crock pot potluck for dinner one night during gay days!!! Whatcha'll think?



I think JSG is likely having a minor stroke.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> We were talking on facebook earlier, and I got an idea... we should have a crock pot potluck for dinner one night during gay days!!! Whatcha'll think?



I think you should do that on Thursday.  Before I get there! 



hematite153 said:


> I think JSG is likely having a minor stroke.



Clever girl!


----------



## rpmdfw

chwgmjay said:


> We were talking on facebook earlier, and I got an idea... we should have a crock pot potluck for dinner one night during gay days!!! Whatcha'll think?



This is a GREAT idea!  But crock pots are too limiting.  We should open it up to George Foreman grills as well.

And we could hold it in one of the villas at AKL!  We'll just need to decorate the door, so everyone knows which one it is.


----------



## TagsMissy

rpmdfw said:


> This is a GREAT idea!  But crock pots are too limiting.  We should open it up to George Foreman grills as well.
> 
> And we could hold it in one of the villas at AKL!  We'll just need to decorate the door, so everyone knows which one it is.



I'll bring the duct tape, thumb tacks and crazy glue! But really who cooks in their villa? The most we ever "cooked" our last trip was bowls of cereal and pots of coffee  Our fridge was too full of deserts we never finished that we ate for brekkie  Start the kids day off right.


----------



## chwgmjay

rpmdfw said:


> This is a GREAT idea!  But crock pots are too limiting.  We should open it up to George Foreman grills as well.
> 
> And we could hold it in one of the villas at AKL!  We'll just need to decorate the door, so everyone knows which one it is.



Sounds good to me! We'll have to rearrange all the furniture though too to fit everyone in the room...


----------



## chwgmjay

TagsMissy said:


> I'll bring the duct tape, thumb tacks and crazy glue!:



Awesome! We'll need some stuff to decorate the balcony with too! I know it'll be June, but how about a live christmas tree? I know it's supposed to be Christmas in July, but what's a month early? Maybe we could put a bounce house in the room too since we're moving all the furniture? Hmmm...


----------



## TagsMissy

If we have trouble finding a tree in June we can wear these:






And I think we need to decorate the balcony like this:






<<Now I wait for JSG>>


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

WHATever. 

100 days until I can make my ADRs.


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> WHATever.



Just make sure you give them the wrong room number!


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> WHATever.
> 
> 100 days until I can make my ADRs.



102 days 'til I go back.


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> Sounds good to me! We'll have to rearrange all the furniture though too to fit everyone in the room...



Are you calling us fat??


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Are you calling us fat??



No, never... I'm just saying that to cram that many ppl into a room, it would be beneficial to rearrange the furniture. Use the dressers as buffet tables, etc.


----------



## rpmdfw

Sphyrna said:


> Are you calling us fat??



No, Rosie is the one that does that!


----------



## chwgmjay

rpmdfw said:


> No, Rosie is the one that does that!



She's never called me fat.


----------



## rpmdfw

chwgmjay said:


> She's never called me fat.



Give her time!

She's heartless and cold.

She's called me fat NUMEROUS times.  Saxton too.  We're her main targets.  

But she's also lashed out at KingLouie1 and Wally several times.


----------



## chwgmjay

rpmdfw said:


> Give her time!
> 
> She's heartless and cold.
> 
> She's called me fat NUMEROUS times.  Saxton too.  We're her main targets.
> 
> But she's also lashed out at KingLouie1 and Wally several times.



Naw... Rosie loves me.


----------



## rpmdfw

chwgmjay said:


> Naw... Rosie loves me.



She loves us, too!

She's just got a mean streak when it comes to calling people fat!


----------



## TagsMissy

rpmdfw said:


> She loves us, too!
> 
> She's just got a mean streak when it comes to calling people fat!



Crap I am in trouble then!  ((of being called fat not calling other's  ))


----------



## TagsMissy

WOOHOO 9 mos 1 day!  2 months from now I can book my BWV portion of my stay!!! **dance**

Anybody other than JSG and I book their rooms yet?


----------



## Heva2015

Howdy...gay days virgin...trying to talk the oh into it...can you tell me more, those who have been before?


----------



## TagsMissy

Heva2015 said:


> Howdy...gay days virgin...trying to talk the oh into it...can you tell me more, those who have been before?



Welcome Heva! Hubby and I have never been either (historically we head to the parks around Labour Day so this will be a whole 'new' experience for us) but we are raring' to show our support to the Gay and Lesbian community


----------



## ConcKahuna

Heva2015 said:


> Howdy...gay days virgin...trying to talk the oh into it...can you tell me more, those who have been before?



I try and go every year.  Being local it's not too hard to do 

There are 2 different Gaydays experiences, depending on what you're into.  You can just go to enjoy the parks (loaded to the brim with fellow gays), or you can participate in the TONS of parties/events run by local clubs and hotels.   They include concerts, pool parties, and special celebrity DJ events.


----------



## Heva2015

I think both of those things would apply to us!


----------



## Sphyrna

For the parties and events, there are a few different sites that list them.  Different sites have different parties and events they promote.  Just do a Google search and I'm sure you'll find them.  I've never done the parties, just the parks.  Maybe 2011 will be my year to try them.


----------



## TagsMissy

I am sure we are just going to do some meets at the parks... we're just not cool enough to go to the after parties


----------



## Blocata

My boyfriend and I were in Orlando this year right before Gay Days.  I wish I could have stayed longer and taken in not only Disney together (opted for Universal that trip) but also been there for the Gay Days.


----------



## Sphyrna

You must go one year.  We have a great time!!


----------



## TagsMissy

Sphyrna have you booked your hotel yet?


----------



## C&G'sMama

Okay, it looks like we might actually make it for Gay Days in 2011.

The only other time we were there for Gay Days was in 1996 for our Honeymoon, so it would be cool to be there 15 years later.

We are going to arrive May29th and check-out on June 5th.  We're staying at POFQ.

Hopefully we'll get a chance to meet some of you. If there are any grown-up cocktail meets we'll put the kids in one of the kids clubs for an evening.


----------



## Sphyrna

TagsMissy said:


> Sphyrna have you booked your hotel yet?



Nope.  I tend to book late.  Heck, I haven't even decided when I'm going in December or where I'm going to stay!  I can't possibly be expected to not only know, but have booked my room for June


----------



## Sphyrna

C&G'sMama said:


> Okay, it looks like we might actually make it for Gay Days in 2011.
> 
> The only other time we were there for Gay Days was in 1996 for our Honeymoon, so it would be cool to be there 15 years later.
> 
> We are going to arrive May29th and check-out on June 5th.  We're staying at POFQ.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a chance to meet some of you. If there are any grown-up cocktail meets we'll put the kids in one of the kids clubs for an evening.



Yay for going to Gay Days!!   Boo for making me feel old!!   I read you went there in 1996 and to me it doesn't seem that long ago.  Then you say 15 years!  Wow how time flies!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Our Gay Days trip is going to be EVEN BETTER in 2011!
I have been e-mailing with some friends of ours from the UK.  We met them in 2005 when we booked an IllumiNations cruise and offered to share with other DISers.  We had dinner together before the cruise, went on the cruise, and have kept in touch since then.

They e-mailed yesterday to tell me they have booked their flights for next year.  Their last 4 nights will overlap our first 4!   So excited to see our UK friends AND our Gay Day friends all in one trip!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Yay JSG!  I'm sure it'll be so nice to see them!!  It's great you still keep in contact.


----------



## TagsMissy

Looks like we need to adjust our dates :/ But we will still be there for Gay Days. Originally we were going to arrive on June 1 or 2 and stay until the 11th but I found out we have a wedding on the 11th so we should probably be here.

The new dates I just informed my hubby of that I want to book are May 26th to June 5th. I am going to stick with my same plans of BWV/BLT.... I can't wait to go home


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, well, boo!  I am glad you still get to go for Gay Days!  We'll have to make sure we get to say hello to you guys before you leave!  We won't arrive until the afternoon of June 3.

85 days until ADRs!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> 85 days until ADRs!!


Our date is November 19th!


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Missy, well, boo!  I am glad you still get to go for Gay Days!  We'll have to make sure we get to say hello to you guys before you leave!  We won't arrive until the afternoon of June 3.
> 
> 
> 85 days until ADRs!!




will you be at MK on the Saturday the 4th? Dole Whips anybody??!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> will you be at MK on the Saturday the 4th? Dole Whips anybody??!!



OF COURSE we will!  A Dole Whip would be FABULOUS!


----------



## TagsMissy

This is amazing and I am shocked beyond belief! When I adjusted my vacation dates for next spring I was able to get the whole 9 nights in a Standard View studio at BLT! when I originally booked my old dates there were only sporadic dates avail so I am uber excited!  

Here's now hoping that I get more pixie dust at 7 mos so I can get my BWV studio with a boardwalk view and when we check into BLT I get the studio next to the 2BR we were in last year that had a perfect MK view at the standard prices


----------



## Sphyrna

TagsMissy said:


> This is amazing and I am shocked beyond belief! When I adjusted my vacation dates for next spring I was able to get the whole 9 nights in a Standard View studio at BLT! when I originally booked my old dates there were only sporadic dates avail so I am uber excited!
> 
> Here's now hoping that I get more pixie dust at 7 mos so I can get my BWV studio with a boardwalk view and when we check into BLT I get the studio next to the 2BR we were in last year that had a perfect MK view at the standard prices



Nice!!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> will you be at MK on the Saturday the 4th? Dole Whips anybody??!!



Did someone say Dole Whip?


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> Did someone say Dole Whip?



Oh how you torment me by showing me that delightful treat!


----------



## TagsMissy

JSG -- you will be proud... although I frequent here often ((really?!)) I am picking up a copy of the Unofficial Guide to WDW 2011 from the library today so I can read up on some stuff I don't normally do... That's planning -- isn't it?

Oh and I asked the hubby yesterday if he wants to do any of the dining plans and he is contemplating if we want to maybe do Regular dining for half of our vacation, probably the BWV portion. See... that's planning too!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Planning is gooooood!


----------



## rbthntschl

Bruce and I will be there for 2011.  We are hoping to get a studio at BLT.  For now, we are booked at Kidani.

Bob of


----------



## TagsMissy

Gotcha added


----------



## STOCKYJIM

We bit the bullet and booked our trip to coincide with gaydays - so we will be there for my 40th AND our first Gaydays!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

STOCKYJIM said:


> We bit the bullet and booked our trip to coincide with gaydays - so we will be there for my 40th AND our first Gaydays!!!



That's terrific!  Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## hematite153

Now that I've started talking, I'll mention that I've joked a few times that we could go to wdw for gaydays.  But, I think that international travel with a 3-month old might be more than we can handle -- plus, imagine the stress of trying to get a passport in time.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> Now that I've started talking, I'll mention that I've joked a few times that we could go to wdw for gaydays.  But, I think that international travel with a 3-month old might be more than we can handle -- plus, imagine the stress of trying to get a passport in time.



Do it anyway.


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Do it anyway.



I might try for the passport and then consider trying for a last minute reservation if the passport comes through.  But, I'm not going to plan for the trip since that would add a whole lot of stress.


----------



## TagsMissy

15 people on the list so far.... come on peeps who else is going?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

60 days 'til ADRs! 
I will give IPO another 30 days or so to contact me, then I will have to take matters into my own hands.  I have their number programmed into my cell phone and I have their e-mail address saved in my Contacts so it shouldn't be too hard to get in touch with them.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> 60 days 'til ADRs!
> I will give IPO another 30 days or so to contact me, then I will have to take matters into my own hands.  I have their number programmed into my cell phone and I have their e-mail address saved in my Contacts so it shouldn't be too hard to get in touch with them.



60 days yet???? what will you do?

I got a pin in my email the other day... but it's one that requires you to call...  Why can't they just make them all bookable online??? GRRRR! The last couple times I got online bookable ones, it said my name/zip code didn't match. I don't want to have to call to book... I want to book my own room! I work in a hotel! I like being able to do my own research instead of having to ask someone! UGH!!!


----------



## MDmouseland

I'm new here...sorry for a stupid question but when is the actual dates for this Disney Gay day events ?


----------



## ConcKahuna

MDmouseland said:


> I'm new here...sorry for a stupid question but when is the actual dates for this Disney Gay day events ?



"THE" gayday at Magic Kingdom is always the first Saturday of June.  The events normally start on the Tuesday/Wednesday before that.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> 60 days yet???? what will you do?
> 
> I got a pin in my email the other day... but it's one that requires you to call...  Why can't they just make them all bookable online??? GRRRR! The last couple times I got online bookable ones, it said my name/zip code didn't match. I don't want to have to call to book... I want to book my own room! I work in a hotel! I like being able to do my own research instead of having to ask someone! UGH!!!



But what if it shows no availability online?  Don't you want them to book you in one of the SECRET rooms that they hold back?


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> But what if it shows no availability online?  Don't you want them to book you in one of the SECRET rooms that they hold back?



LMAO. It's Disney... there are no secret rooms... but, they can MAGICALLY build a new room for me! Something nice... with a double-king sized bed, 3 refrigerators, a microwave, a heli-pad, and a 15-person jacuzzi. All decorated in a stylish Tigger-based decor. And all at value-room prices! Because that's what I want! 

What do you mean, it doesn't work that way?? Ppl at my hotel seem to think it does all the time... hrmph.


----------



## chwgmjay

BTW, since I'll be going alone, and don't really like dining at sit-down places alone, is anyone interested in doing a Crystal Palace breakfast one day? I gots to get my Tigger in.


----------



## chwgmjay

UGH... Southwest has opened up flights through 6/3... I found a 1-way ticket on the 31st of May for $144... However, I'll have a rewards ticket after we go in December. I can't decide whether to buy the 1-way ticket, and then use 1/2 of my rewards ticket to fly back... or to wait 'til after I get my rewards ticket in December to book, thereby chancing that they will be out of rewards travel for my date, and the price will have definitely have gone up.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> BTW, since I'll be going alone, and don't really like dining at sit-down places alone, is anyone interested in doing a Crystal Palace breakfast one day? I gots to get my Tigger in.



We'll be doing CP breakfast on 6/4 (MK Gay Day) before the park opens.  We should assemble a group!


----------



## Sphyrna

I haven't done CP in a long time.  I'm definitely up for a CP group!!

Jay: I don't know how quickly SW's Rewards tickets sell out but I'd wait.  I'd think you'd be able to get a ticket for around $100 one way.  That's my magical number, anything close to that and I'm happy.  I've been getting $99 or $103 on my recent tickets.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Very good.  I'll keep track of our group for breakfast at CP.  So far me, DH, DS, Jay, Sphyrna.
The rest of you have 58 days to let me know if you want to be included in my ADR.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Very good.  I'll keep track of our group for breakfast at CP.  So far me, DH, DS, Jay, Sphyrna.
> The rest of you have 58 days to let me know if you want to be included in my ADR.


----------



## chwgmjay

Missy, can you perhaps add a note to the 1st page about the breakfast? That would be awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Very good.  I'll keep track of our group for breakfast at CP.  So far me, DH, DS, Jay, Sphyrna.
> The rest of you have 58 days to let me know if you want to be included in my ADR.



Do you know about what time ur looking at? I need to add it to tripit.


----------



## OrlandoMike

chwgmjay said:


> I need to add it to tripit.



Is that code for the spreadsheet?


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> Is that code for the spreadsheet?



No... tripit is a website. I use it to track all my reservations, etc.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Do you know about what time ur looking at? I need to add it to tripit.



8:05 AM.  Folks can either be on my ADR or they can book for around the same time if that is easier.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> 8:05 AM.  Folks can either be on my ADR or they can book for around the same time if that is easier.



More than happy to let you handle the reservation.


----------



## C&G'sMama

We're in for Breakfast. We'll do our own reservation.  We'll have either 6 or 4.  If anyone else wants to be added to a reservation and JSG gets full, let me know and we can add.  

Only 41 days 'til ADRs


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama, I am jealous!  I have 57 days until ADRs.  

Mike, I will be starting my spreadsheet soon.  I think I already have a list of things to include, I just need to plot them out.  I want to do the Sunrise Safari again, MAYBE Lunch with an Imagineer again, maybe a Wishes cruise.  DS thinks he might want to try Disney Quest.  We really should go to a water park.  

I need to decide if we want to buy the all inclusive AP's.  The problem is we may only get one trip out of them so I don't know if the extra cost is worth it.

Have to decide on restaurants besides our "must do" places. 

Oh, and we have to get through vacation bids to be sure we are actually GOING in June.  I keep overlooking that one little detail.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> C&G'sMama, I am jealous!  I have 57 days until ADRs.
> 
> Mike, I will be starting my spreadsheet soon.  I think I already have a list of things to include, I just need to plot them out.  I want to do the Sunrise Safari again, MAYBE Lunch with an Imagineer again, maybe a Wishes cruise.  DS thinks he might want to try Disney Quest.  We really should go to a water park.
> 
> I need to decide if we want to buy the all inclusive AP's.  The problem is we may only get one trip out of them so I don't know if the extra cost is worth it.
> 
> Have to decide on restaurants besides our "must do" places.
> 
> Oh, and we have to get through vacation bids to be sure we are actually GOING in June.  I keep overlooking that one little detail.



I would be interested if you invite others on your cruise... also, if anyone is interested in doing any of the tours (backstage magic, the steam trains, keys to the kingdom, inspiration through walt's eyes, or the undiscovered future world), I would be totally up for that... and I have a disney rewards debit card so I get the 20% off or whatever it is. LOL.


----------



## chwgmjay

I think I'm either just going to get a room only, or do the passholder room + quick service dining. I'm not going to get the full dining plan because I don't plan to eat at sit-down restaurants more than a couple times since I'll be alone. 

I will be there May 31-June 14 or something like that. I'm planning to do Disney for at least 1/2 that time, and then I'd like to try to see the other parks in Orlando, and maybe try to drive down to Tampa for Busch Gardens... if anyone's interested in tagging along. I got the hotel employee thing going for me, so I get cheap rooms at non-disney hotels, if anyone wanted to tag along to Tampa I can try to get us a deal.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> I would be interested if you invite others on your cruise... also, if anyone is interested in doing any of the tours (backstage magic, the steam trains, keys to the kingdom, inspiration through walt's eyes, or the undiscovered future world), I would be totally up for that... and I have a disney rewards debit card so I get the 20% off or whatever it is. LOL.



If we do a cruise we can have a total of 10 people on the boat.  You are more than welcome to join us if we book it!  

The majority of the tours have a minimum age of 16, and DS will only be 15.  I think he could do Steam Trains, but not the other ones.  I was really interested in the new one at Animal Kingdom but that one is minimum age 16, too.  We did Mickey's Magical Milestones a few years ago and we thought it was fun.


----------



## Sphyrna

Jay: You won't be lone, there will be plenty of DISers down there you can hang out with, myself included.  I didn't mind at all going alone last year.  I had my friend that lives there plus all my DIS friends.  I'm not sure yet exactly how long I'll be down there.  It'll be at least 10 days from Memorial Day weekend to the Monday after Gay Days.  I might do a few more days, depends on how much vacation time I have.  It's been a couple years since I've done the other Orlando parks so I might try to do those during that trip.  I'd consider going over to Tampa for Bush Gardens, since I've never been there.

JSG: I'd probably be up for joining you guys on the cruise if you have room and want the company.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> If we do a cruise we can have a total of 10 people on the boat.  You are more than welcome to join us if we book it!
> 
> The majority of the tours have a minimum age of 16, and DS will only be 15.  I think he could do Steam Trains, but not the other ones.  I was really interested in the new one at Animal Kingdom but that one is minimum age 16, too.  We did Mickey's Magical Milestones a few years ago and we thought it was fun.



Yah... I was looking at Mickey's Magical Milestones, but apparently it ends before the end of the year.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Jay: You won't be lone, there will be plenty of DISers down there you can hang out with, myself included.  I didn't mind at all going alone last year.  I had my friend that lives there plus all my DIS friends.  I'm not sure yet exactly how long I'll be down there.  It'll be at least 10 days from Memorial Day weekend to the Monday after Gay Days.  I might do a few more days, depends on how much vacation time I have.  It's been a couple years since I've done the other Orlando parks so I might try to do those during that trip.  I'd consider going over to Tampa for Bush Gardens, since I've never been there.
> 
> JSG: I'd probably be up for joining you guys on the cruise if you have room and want the company.



LOL... I know there'll be other DIS peeps there... I just meant that since I'm staying by myself... as opposed to taking someone with me. LOL.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jay, I just saw that about the Milestones tour.  
DS really wants to do a Segway tour, but not only is he too young, he doesn't weigh enough! 

I'll keep you guys posted on the Wishes cruise.  If we decide to do one we'll have to decide which evening works best.


----------



## Sphyrna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DS really wants to do a Segway tour, but not only is he too young, he doesn't weigh enough!



I want to lose weight before the trip.  Wish I could give him some of my weight.  He can start bulking up while I'm slimming down!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Sphyrna said:


> I want to lose weight before the trip.  Wish I could give him some of my weight.  He can start bulking up while I'm slimming down!



Yeah, well, if he was accepting donations of excess weight I would be able to give him enough to do the Segway tour! 

We did the AIDS walk today and there is a pic of him from 5 years ago in the Voice (gay newspaper).  They were highlighting the 20 year history of the walk.  He has grown a lot since then!


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> Missy, can you perhaps add a note to the 1st page about the breakfast? That would be awesome.  Thanks.



I will do -- I've not be overly active on the boards the past few days due to wedding festivities and Thanksgiving.  The update will be added to the first post shortly.

JSK what's the deadline for people to contact you should they want you to add them to a group reservation


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hmm.  I hadn't thought much about a deadline.  
I guess when my ticker says 187?  I want to have my requests submitted to IPO at least a week prior to my booking window.  I am going to cap my ADR at 10 people because I don't want to be bumped to Group Dining.  I currently have 5.

C&G'sMama said if my table fills up she will add folks to her table - I think she has 4 slots open.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hmm.  I hadn't thought much about a deadline.
> I guess when my ticker says 187?  I want to have my requests submitted to IPO at least a week prior to my booking window.  I am going to cap my ADR at 10 people because I don't want to be bumped to Group Dining.  I currently have 5.
> 
> C&G'sMama said if my table fills up she will add folks to her table - I think she has 4 slots open.



LOL... I would be willing to deal with group dining if need be... it'd probably just be easier to split the reservations up into smaller groups though like we're doing though.


----------



## chwgmjay

Also, I'd totally be into doing the wishes dessert party as a group if it's still going on then or anything like that...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> LOL... I would be willing to deal with group dining if need be... it'd probably just be easier to split the reservations up into smaller groups though like we're doing though.



In my experience, when you have a large group they split you to different tables even if you are on a single ADR.  They also want to know the ages of the kids, who is on a dining plan, what KIND of dining plan, etc.  And they don't seem to get it when I say "I don't know." 



chwgmjay said:


> Also, I'd totally be into doing the wishes dessert party as a group if it's still going on then or anything like that...



I know several people went this year.  I would guess if they are still offering it that some of the people we know will make reservations.  We skipped it because we went last summer.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> In my experience, when you have a large group they split you to different tables even if you are on a single ADR.  They also want to know the ages of the kids, who is on a dining plan, what KIND of dining plan, etc.  And they don't seem to get it when I say "I don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> I know several people went this year.  I would guess if they are still offering it that some of the people we know will make reservations.  We skipped it because we went last summer.



LOL

We went for my birthday and I thought it was fun. The desserts were awesome!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hmm.  I hadn't thought much about a deadline.
> I guess when my ticker says 187?  I want to have my requests submitted to IPO at least a week prior to my booking window.  I am going to cap my ADR at 10 people because I don't want to be bumped to Group Dining.  I currently have 5.
> 
> C&G'sMama said if my table fills up she will add folks to her table - I think she has 4 slots open.




Thanks JSG.  We have at least 4, and possibly 6 open spots, I'm not sure what my DB and DSIL are doing yet.  They may leave that day.  But either way.  If anyone wants to get added on, let me know by November 18th as our ADR date is the 19th of November.

Thanks

Ann


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> LOL
> 
> We went for my birthday and I thought it was fun. The desserts were awesome!



When we went there was a kid behind me RAVING about the mango shooters.  He was shouting how FABULOUS they were - he had already downed SIX of them!  Hmm.  OK.  

I tried one and I nearly spit it back out.  I thought it was gross.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> When we went there was a kid behind me RAVING about the mango shooters.  He was shouting how FABULOUS they were - he had already downed SIX of them!  Hmm.  OK.
> 
> I tried one and I nearly spit it back out.  I thought it was gross.



Hrmph. I thought they were really good too... one of my favorites, though there was so much to choose from...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Hrmph. I thought they were really good too... one of my favorites, though there was so much to choose from...



I have noticed that how good something is tends to run directly proportionate to how hungry I am at the time.  I also think I am not a huge fan of mango in general.  I can't remember anything from the Dessert Party that I thought was just amazing, but it's been over a year since we went.


----------



## itsmuggsie

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I am going to cap my ADR at 10 people because I don't want to be bumped to Group Dining.  I currently have 5.



We'd like to join you for CP, it will be the 3 of us.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

itsmuggsie said:


> We'd like to join you for CP, it will be the 3 of us.



Great!  Can not wait to see that beautiful baby (and her sweet moms!) again! 

I am now at a total of 8.


----------



## TagsMissy

Ok I adjusted the first post with the confirmed spaces available at the two current volunteered tables. If the owners of the reservations can keep me in the loop of the availability I will update the first post.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> Ok I adjusted the first post with the confirmed spaces available at the two current volunteered tables. If the owners of the reservations can keep me in the loop of the availability I will update the first post.



Thanks, Missy! 
We'll say my deadline is November 26.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I have noticed that how good something is tends to run directly proportionate to how hungry I am at the time.  I also think I am not a huge fan of mango in general.  I can't remember anything from the Dessert Party that I thought was just amazing, but it's been over a year since we went.



Ahhh...

We didn't eat dinner. I had said we were doing a buffet for dinner and the dessert buffet ended up being it. LOL.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Ahhh...
> 
> We didn't eat dinner. I had said we were doing a buffet for dinner and the dessert buffet ended up being it. LOL.



I know we had dinner, but it would have been earlier in the evening and not a table service.  Probably just Casey's or Cosmic Ray's.

They have raised the price TWICE since we went, so I doubt we'll do it again.  DS isn't fond of dessert to begin with, so it seems silly to pay $28 per person or whatever JUST for dessert.


----------



## gotrojansgo

Just found out I'm going to be interning in Miami May-Aug 2011...perhaps a trip to Orlando is in order? I'm looking into it...


----------



## wdwislife

i wish i could go in 2011!
hopefully me and my friends will go to our first gay day in 2012!


----------



## TagsMissy

I spoke to hubby about the brekkie and he seemed interested; I think however, we may make our own reservation simply in case we need to cancel at the last minute-- I just would feel bad having someone reserve and have us on the reservation and for some reason we cannot go.


----------



## chwgmjay

Bought my flight out this morning... $127 (+10 for early bird)... SWA hasn't opened up flights back yet. I figure if nothing else, once I get my reward flight in December I can either use 1/2 of it to fly back, or, if I need to, I can get a freedom award and just use the whole award to fly home. I changed my rental car dates too... only problem is, adding 1 day added over $100 to my rental car reservation (but I have emerald club and there's the rent 2 days get 1 free promo going on, so once I get back in December, I can apply the free days I earned to my June reservation.) I get in to MCO at 11:30 in the morning on May 31st. Still haven't decided when I'm leaving, but probably around the 13th-14th. I'd rather not fly home on a Monday, but we'll have to see. June is busy time at the hotel.


----------



## TagsMissy

awesomness on booking your flights.. I've been monitoring prices nearly daily looking for some sort of a deal out of YVR or SEA, so far nothing worth me jumping to book.

This weekend I'll talk to hubby more about joining a group already reserving or doing our own reservation ((he has said 'we can certainly get up early *one* morning while on vacation' to which I looked at him and laughed while he replied with a smirk.) and let you all know next week when we're back in town from celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> I would be interested if you invite others on your cruise... also, if anyone is interested in doing any of the tours (backstage magic, the steam trains, keys to the kingdom, inspiration through walt's eyes, or the undiscovered future world), I would be totally up for that... and I have a disney rewards debit card so I get the 20% off or whatever it is. LOL.



Jay, I read on FaceBook today that the new tour at AK is going to be for ages NINE and up, not 16 like I originally read.  I need to confirm (I called and it said wait time was THIRTY minutes.  Um, NO.)  If DS can go on that tour we will be booking it!  The rumor is $189 per person (no discounts) so we may do that instead of Sunrise Safari.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Jay, I read on FaceBook today that the new tour at AK is going to be for ages NINE and up, not 16 like I originally read.  I need to confirm (I called and it said wait time was THIRTY minutes.  Um, NO.)  If DS can go on that tour we will be booking it!  The rumor is $189 per person (no discounts) so we may do that instead of Sunrise Safari.



Sounds kinda cool... but probably not my thing. I have heights issues.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Sounds kinda cool... but probably not my thing. I have heights issues.



So you don't want to go on the balloon with us if we decide to do that again?


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> So you don't want to go on the balloon with us if we decide to do that again?



Actually, the balloon I could probably do... It's all caged in, yes?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Actually, the balloon I could probably do... It's all caged in, yes?



It is caged in.  And the ride is very gentle.  We went in the afternoon last year, but I would really like to go back and do it again after dark.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It is caged in.  And the ride is very gentle.  We went in the afternoon last year, but I would really like to go back and do it again after dark.



Yah... if it's caged in, I wouldn't have a problem. It's more the having to strap on a harness to cross the rope bridge in the description of that tour that has me... uneasy. I have inner-ear problems and can sometimes get slightly dizzy on stuff like that... I wouldn't want to trip and be hanging by a cable. LOL


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Yah... if it's caged in, I wouldn't have a problem. It's more the having to strap on a harness to cross the rope bridge in the description of that tour that has me... uneasy. I have inner-ear problems and can sometimes get slightly dizzy on stuff like that... I wouldn't want to trip and be hanging by a cable. LOL



THAT would be unfortunate.  Since I am reading that they don't allow cameras on the tour...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

FIFTY DAYS 'til ADRs!!


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> THAT would be unfortunate.  Since I am reading that they don't allow cameras on the tour...



*glare*

That was AKV, right? 

*starts putting together the crock pot, green duct tape, and old christmas lights for the gay days trip... I already have a box started... I bought some new red disney shirts when they were on sale.*


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> Yah... if it's caged in, I wouldn't have a problem. It's more the having to strap on a harness to cross the rope bridge in the description of that tour that has me... uneasy. I have inner-ear problems and can sometimes get slightly dizzy on stuff like that... I wouldn't want to trip and be hanging by a cable. LOL



Okay, which tour are you folks talking about?  I haven't read anything about a tour that included crossing a rope bridge.


----------



## chwgmjay

hematite153 said:


> Okay, which tour are you folks talking about?  I haven't read anything about a tour that included crossing a rope bridge.



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...P=SOC-DPFY11Q1TwitterDisneyParks15-10-10@0004



> Wild Africa Trek will be a three-hour, expert-led adventure offering up-close-and-personal experiences with wildlife species that make their home in Pangani Forest as well as other areas of the parks Harambe Wildlife Reserve. As part of the adventure, youll clip onto a lifeline and step to the edge of a cliff to get amazingly close to the hippos and crocs. Here are a few highlights for curious explorers:
> 
> Trekking with experienced guides through areas of Harambe Wildlife Reserve that arent explored during regular Disneys Animal Kingdom experiences.
> Navigating through fern and vine forests on a bushwalk.
> Clipping into a harness attached to a safety line, crossing a rope bridge over the Safi River and cliff-hanging at the edge of gullies that are home to hippos and crocodiles.
> Experiencing the thrill of over-landing in customized open-air vehicles following the edge of a wide-open savanna.
> Unwinding from an unforgettable adventure at a private safari camp for wildlife viewing. At this station elevated above the savanna, guests will savor sample tastes of Africa.


----------



## hematite153

Intriguing, thanks.

I'm not much of one for heights and I get scared off by high prices -- can't convince myself to spend money on the Wanyama Safari yet either -- but, it does sound fun.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

It doesn't start until January.  I'll see what sort of feedback it has before I decide for sure if we will do it, but I am going to book it.  DH will be mad that they don't allow cameras, so we may have to do the Sunrise Safari, too.


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DH will be mad that they don't allow cameras, so we may have to do the Sunrise Safari, too.



Yeah, the lack of cameras sounds weird.  But, then, I had this image of a person hanging off a cliff looking at hippos trying to pull their camera out of their pocket and....  (So, maybe I get it.)

I really want to do the sunrise safari sometime.  But, I can't see myself getting lucky enough to get a concierge studio at 7 months.  So, I don't know if I'll ever get there.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> Yeah, the lack of cameras sounds weird.  But, then, I had this image of a person hanging off a cliff looking at hippos trying to pull their camera out of their pocket and....  (So, maybe I get it.)
> 
> I really want to do the sunrise safari sometime.  But, I can't see myself getting lucky enough to get a concierge studio at 7 months.  So, I don't know if I'll ever get there.



It's worth waitlisting.  We have 15 nights booked, but if something goes horribly wrong with DH's vacation bid we may end up cancelling some of our nights.  People on the DVC boards have reported concierge at 7 mos. DOES happen.  Worth a shot.  

I read an Orlando Sentinel article today that says CM's take photos during the tour that are included in the price.  So there you have it.


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It's worth waitlisting.  ... People on the DVC boards have reported concierge at 7 mos. DOES happen.  Worth a shot.



Does happen -- or, so, I've heard.  We waitlisted for it once without success.  But, our next trip we've decided that we want to stay put in one room for the full trip, so, waitlisting for one or two nights at either end (the most likely way to get it) isn't available for this trip.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I read an Orlando Sentinel article today that says CM's take photos during the tour that are included in the price.  So there you have it.



Yeah, but, I don't trust that to be good photography.  I'm thinking that's more likely to be pictures of people doing things, than fantastic photos of animals.  Oh well...it's okay for them to make those decisions.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> Does happen -- or, so, I've heard.  We waitlisted for it once without success.  But, our next trip we've decided that we want to stay put in one room for the full trip, so, waitlisting for one or two nights at either end (the most likely way to get it) isn't available for this trip.
> 
> Yeah, but, I don't trust that to be good photography.  I'm thinking that's more likely to be pictures of people doing things, than fantastic photos of animals.  Oh well...it's okay for them to make those decisions.



We all know they put some of the concierge villas up through CRO, which chaps my tush.  I was griping to our guide about it and he gave me the song and dance about people trade into RCI or whatever and they have to list villas for cash blah blah blah.  Excuse me?  Out of all the villas on property you have to put one of THESE up for cash?  When there are only FIVE to start with?   Never mind.  No point in getting mad about it all over again.

For good animal pics the Sunrise Safari is good.  The Waynama Safari is good for pics, too, but I don't want to do "family style" dinner at Jiko with a tour group of strangers.  And the animals on the lodge savanna are not as varied as the ones at the park.  Our zoo just opened a new section where you can get RIGHT UP in the giraffes' faces, so I think we're good with giraffe pics.  I am afraid of birds, which means I am afraid of ostriches, and the ostriches at the Lodge are kind of pushy.  I wouldn't want to have to leap from the truck during Waynama to escape from an ostrich.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I am afraid of birds, which means I am afraid of ostriches, and the ostriches at the Lodge are kind of pushy.  I wouldn't want to have to leap from the truck during Waynama to escape from an ostrich.



So... You said cameras ARE allowed on the safaris???


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> So... You said cameras ARE allowed on the safaris???



On the Sunrise Safari (concierge guests at AKL/V only, goes on the Kilamanjaro track through AK) cameras ARE allowed.  On the Waynama Safari (not sure who is allowed to book this one, but it goes on the savannas at the Lodge) cameras ARE allowed.  The NEW tour at AK will NOT allow cameras but the CMs will take photos.

I know the ostriches at the Lodge are pushy because we watched the CMs do battle with them while they were trying to clean out the "watering hole".  The ostriches kept getting up in the CMs faces.  The CMs would give them a little shove, the ostriches would walk off for a minute, then come right back.  I don't want to be so close to an ostrich that I COULD give it a little shove.  I imagine they come right up to the safari trucks, which means they would be WAAAAY too close.


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We all know they put some of the concierge villas up through CRO, which chaps my tush.  I was griping to our guide about it and he gave me the song and dance about people trade into RCI or whatever and they have to list villas for cash blah blah blah.  Excuse me?  Out of all the villas on property you have to put one of THESE up for cash?  When there are only FIVE to start with?   Never mind.  No point in getting mad about it all over again.



I just had a thought.  We all technically own a piece of a specific block of rooms.  I wonder if they are required to use our trade out points as a cash listing something in that block (at least in category)?  If that were the case, then, our gripe is with the people that technically own the concierge villas since they should know better and trade points with someone before trading out and/or with the designers who made the concierge villas a single block.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> The Waynama Safari is good for pics, too, but I don't want to do "family style" dinner at Jiko with a tour group of strangers.



I agree.  I have allergies and my relatives have a hard time keeping things safe for me.  So, I really don't trust strangers.  Many people think that I'd be able to just get my own plates, but, I haven't been able to get confirmation of that from anyone official.

My DW is also a picky eater and although she loves Jiko is worried that there'd be issues about how the food was divided if she didn't like one of the dishes.

But, maybe sometime if we're visiting at the same time we could make a group of people for the Wanyama safari.  I think the group is fairly limited in size so we should be able to fill it with people that we know with advance planning.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> I just had a thought.  We all technically own a piece of a specific block of rooms.  I wonder if they are required to use our trade out points as a cash listing something in that block (at least in category)?  If that were the case, then, our gripe is with the people that technically own the concierge villas since they should know better and trade points with someone before trading out and/or with the designers who made the concierge villas a single block.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I have allergies and my relatives have a hard time keeping things safe for me.  So, I really don't trust strangers.  Many people think that I'd be able to just get my own plates, but, I haven't been able to get confirmation of that from anyone official.
> 
> My DW is also a picky eater and although she loves Jiko is worried that there'd be issues about how the food was divided if she didn't like one of the dishes.
> 
> But, maybe sometime if we're visiting at the same time we could make a group of people for the Wanyama safari.  I think the group is fairly limited in size so we should be able to fill it with people that we know with advance planning.



I don't know how they determine WHAT villas go up for cash when a member does an RCI trade.  I know the units we "own" are NOT concierge.  We have one Jambo contract and 2 Kidani.

I could go for a select group safari.   As long as they keep the ostriches away.  It works out cheaper to do the Sunrise Safari and then go to dinner at Jiko, so that's what we have been doing.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

*Missy - *

I only have one slot left at my table for the Crystal Palace breakfast.  Thanks!


----------



## TagsMissy

I am 8, count em, 8 sleeps away from booking my split stay!


----------



## C&G'sMama

We still have at least 4 slots left for breakfast.  I'll post another reminder just before our ADR date (11/19)


----------



## SydneyStarr

I have lived in FL my whole life and I've never been to Gay Days! Was going to go with the DGF two years ago but that ended horribly...lol...hopefully will go for 2011 !


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> *Missy - *
> 
> I only have one slot left at my table for the Crystal Palace breakfast.  Thanks!



Got it


----------



## chwgmjay

There is talk of putting together a singles mixer during Gay Days... MK day is going to be busy w/ dole whips and such... and Epcot day I'm sure will be busy with drinking... so I was thinking Friday @ Hollywood Studios. 

Perhaps we could have lunch at 50's Prime Time Café or something... I'm not sure which days everyone is arriving. 

Just throwing that out there for now... maybe I'll come up with something cooler to do though?


----------



## silverhaze269

So I just booked my trip yesterday, and I'll be there until May 27-June 4, which according to the link someone posted, will mean I get to take in some of the gay days!  I'm so excited! I had no idea Disney did anything like this!  Are there special events or anything? Or are there some DIS meet-ups or what? I likely wouldn't get to do a whole lot on the 4th because that's when I'd be flying home, but if the events were early enough I might be able to take them in. Now I'm even more excited for my trip!


----------



## jeffmilw

I've never made it down to Gay Days...

One of these years, I will!!

It sounds like alot of fun...


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> There is talk of putting together a singles mixer during Gay Days... MK day is going to be busy w/ dole whips and such... and Epcot day I'm sure will be busy with drinking... so I was thinking Friday @ Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Perhaps we could have lunch at 50's Prime Time Café or something... I'm not sure which days everyone is arriving.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for now... maybe I'll come up with something cooler to do though?



Want me to put anything on the first post about a possible mixer and to contact you with possible ideas ?

I think a singles mixer is a fun idea to meet people.    We won't be attending as well we aren't single but we may crash the party to say HELLO!


----------



## AKL Ranger

I will be there, with my Kilt!
DVC Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## AKL Ranger

For the person(s) who posted the question requesting info for special events during gaydays week. 

Try www.gaydays.com 
For a run down on all events during gaydays weekend.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

AKL Ranger said:


> I will be there, with my Kilt!
> DVC Animal Kingdom Lodge



Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## TagsMissy

So are we doing a Dis Dole Whip Meet on the MK day? That's our last day in the parks.


----------



## chwgmjay

TagsMissy said:


> So are we doing a Dis Dole Whip Meet on the MK day? That's our last day in the parks.



I would assume so... LOL


----------



## brettystar

Does everyone here tend to stay at the official host hotel? Do you think it matters too much if you do or don't?
Sorry if this is posted somewhere else - I had a look but did not see any posts on this.... I could have missed it though.
Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## rpmdfw

brettystar said:


> Does everyone here tend to stay at the official host hotel? Do you think it matters too much if you do or don't?
> Sorry if this is posted somewhere else - I had a look but did not see any posts on this.... I could have missed it though.
> Thanking you all in advance.



Actually very few of the Disney Park fans stay at the host hotel.  The host hotel hosts pool parties and the expo, but tends to draw more of a party crowd who hangs out at the pool parties instead of going to the parks.  2011 will be my ninth consecutive gay days (I met my partner at Gay Days 2003)and I've never set foot inside the host hotel during the event.

We're local, so we either stay at home, or check into a hotel close to the Magic Kingdom so we can get there early and easily head back for the afternoon nap we know we're going to need. 

No matter which Disney hotel you stay at, you'll be surrounded by LOTS of GLBT family.


p.s.  Welcome to the GLBT forums!


----------



## TagsMissy

Start sending those good vibes for 6am pacific on Wednesday that I can get my Boardwalk View room at BWV


----------



## brettystar

Thanks Rpmdfw - that's great advice.
Do you have any tips on best place to stay near Magic Kingdom?


----------



## TagsMissy

brettystar said:


> Thanks Rpmdfw - that's great advice.
> Do you have any tips on best place to stay near Magic Kingdom?



There's 4 hotels close to MK, 3 are on the actual monorail and the other accessible by boat/bus.

Monorail resorts = Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers, Polynesian and the Grand Floridian. The 4th resort is Wilderness Lodge/Villas.

Here a link to a map of WDW http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/propertymap.htm

I guess I could add an additional place if you wanted to camp/rv or stay in a cabin - Fort Wilderness. It's a bit further away but still relatively close.


----------



## brettystar

TagsMissy said:


> There's 4 hotels close to MK, 3 are on the actual monorail and the other accessible by boat/bus.
> 
> Monorail resorts = Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers, Polynesian and the Grand Floridian. The 4th resort is Wilderness Lodge/Villa
> 
> I guess I could add an additional place if you wanted to camp/rv or stay in a cabin - Fort Wilderness. It's a bit further away but still relatively close.



Sincere thanks TagsMissy


----------



## TagsMissy

Well I called right at MS opening and I couldn't get a Boardwalk View studio for my stay so I booked a Pool/Garden view and wait listed for the 4 days I need... cross your fingers and toes for me that we get our wait list!


----------



## silverhaze269

So will there be any "events" at the parks other than the breakfast and dole whips at MK?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

silverhaze269 said:


> So will there be any "events" at the parks other than the breakfast and dole whips at MK?



This year we had cocktails on Friday night at AKL, and Drink Around the World on Sunday at Epcot.


----------



## chwgmjay

silverhaze269 said:


> So will there be any "events" at the parks other than the breakfast and dole whips at MK?



Most definitely.


----------



## silverhaze269

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> This year we had cocktails on Friday night at AKL, and Drink Around the World on Sunday at Epcot.





chwgmjay said:


> Most definitely.



Awesome!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TWENTY THREE DAYS UNTIL ADRs! 

Vacation bids on Wednesday.  Once we get past THAT little detail the planning can kick into high gear!


----------



## TagsMissy

how quickly do you find out if you get the time off or not... I know the wait must be killing you!

I should tell my boss when I am gone at some point 

I've yet to decide if I aught attempt to do a PTR or not.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, we will know on Wednesday.  He will bid the first 2 weeks Wed. and the 3rd week Thurs.  If the June weeks are open when it is his turn, then he gets them and that's that.  The thing we are wrangling with is a December week.  The chances of a December week being open by the time he bids his third week is ZERO.  So we are trying to decide if he should take the Gay Days week and a December week in Round 1 (if it's open) and try for the second June week in Round 2.  If we get the 2 June weeks up front we only have to pay airfare once, and we already have our villa for those 2 weeks.  So we'll see.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Missy, we will know on Wednesday.  He will bid the first 2 weeks Wed. and the 3rd week Thurs.  If the June weeks are open when it is his turn, then he gets them and that's that.  The thing we are wrangling with is a December week.  The chances of a December week being open by the time he bids his third week is ZERO.  So we are trying to decide if he should take the Gay Days week and a December week in Round 1 (if it's open) and try for the second June week in Round 2.  If we get the 2 June weeks up front we only have to pay airfare once, and we already have our villa for those 2 weeks.  So we'll see.


@ JSG - fingers crossed for you on the vacation bid for you DH.

To all: If anyone wants to be included on our Breakfast reservation for CP on Saturday the 4th at roughly 8:05 am, let me know sometime this week.  We make our ADRs on the 19th.  We have 6 spots.


----------



## chwgmjay

so... since ADR dates are quickly approaching, I guess it's time to start planning. LOL.

Crystal Palace is roughly 8:00 am on Sat. There are still spaces open on various reservations, otherwise you can make your own.

Dole Whip meet looks like it's 4:00 pm on Sat. 

Drink around the world at Epcot Sunday.

We're gonna put together a singles mixer... I'm still looking for ideas as to what we can do. (fireworks cruise? dinner somewhere? wagon ride at Fort Wilderness and HDDR?)

That's all I got...


----------



## TagsMissy

The DIS Dole Whip meet is at 4pm on Saturday --- when was this decided?


----------



## chwgmjay

TagsMissy said:


> The DIS Dole Whip meet is at 4pm on Saturday --- when was this decided?



I was going off the 2010 information.


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> I was going off the 2010 information.



I am going to post a poll later to see on what timings work for peeps a bit closer to the time giving people more time to decide whether they are going to gay days or not. I am thinking Jan or Feb for the Dis Dole Whip meet.

EDIT: What the heck! I've opened the poll now! People can start to vote now 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596791


----------



## chwgmjay

After the Dole Whip meet I'm trying to put together a Jungle Cruise take-over. Hopefully we can get a big enough group together to take over a whole boat. LOL

There's also talk of trying to do Tower of Terror too.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We like the Jungle Cruise!


----------



## Sphyrna

Heck, let's just go around as a big group all day and take over every ride... the entire Magic Kingdom!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Sphyrna said:


> Heck, let's just go around as a big group all day and take over every ride... the entire Magic Kingdom!!



Works for me. 

Cast Member - How many are in your party?

Us - 40


----------



## OrlandoMike

At Disneyland, they did a big ole meet on the Mark Twain.  Looked like it worked out really well, plenty of room, no matter how many decided to join, and room to move around and meet people....

Just an idea....


----------



## C&G'sMama

It's our ADR day DP is looking at it now. 

It's something to look forward to.  Only 190 days left!!


----------



## Princess Janay

Sphyrna said:


> Heck, let's just go around as a big group all day and take over every ride... the entire Magic Kingdom!!



Im in ! Tell me more !!!


----------



## TagsMissy

Princess Janay said:


> Im in ! Tell me more !!!



Does that mean I should add you to the list of those going to Gay Days? 

I tell ya hubby is seeing hidden Mickey's /or making his own multiple times a week now--- I think he is going loopy and the next 6 mos will be a long haul! 

If my back would only cooperate with me I'd be doing more trip research/airfare comparisons etc...


----------



## C&G'sMama

I had the ADR date wrong.  I misunderstood how it worked.  So our date is November 29th.  Oh well.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We ARE going to Gay Days!   It took some juggling by a supervisor, but DH did manage to get the days off! 

My Crystal Palace table is now maxed out at 10 people.  The request has been submitted to IPO and they will book it at my 180 day mark.


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We ARE going to Gay Days!   It took some juggling by a supervisor, but DH did manage to get the days off!
> 
> My Crystal Palace table is now maxed out at 10 people.  The request has been submitted to IPO and they will book it at my 180 day mark.





Guess one day I'll let my boss know we're going away. lol


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

I think I'm going!!! 


Thought I was going last year but it didn't work out.  I feel confident this year though.  

I am a straight 50 (turning 51 in March) female who will be going with my BFF - gay 52(turning 53 in May) male.  Also my 18 year old daughter will be finishing up her college program on June 1.  I assume she will stay and attend with us.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We ARE going to Gay Days!   It took some juggling by a supervisor, but DH did manage to get the days off!
> 
> My Crystal Palace table is now maxed out at 10 people.  The request has been submitted to IPO and they will book it at my 180 day mark.



Yay!! Glad to hear the vacation bid worked out.  See you at breakfast.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Yay!! Glad to hear the vacation bid worked out.  See you at breakfast.



Can't wait to meet you and your family!


----------



## TagsMissy

Hubby and I decided we'll book a table for two for the brekkie at MK on the 4th  he says "I promise to be awake"  I laugh because I don't think we've ever made it out of our room when at WDW earlier than 10 or 11am; since that 10am is like 7am to us. By the time we get used to the time change is time to leave Florida


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> Hubby and I decided we'll book a table for two for the brekkie at MK on the 4th  he says "I promise to be awake"  I laugh because I don't think we've ever made it out of our room when at WDW earlier than 10 or 11am; since that 10am is like 7am to us. By the time we get used to the time change is time to leave Florida



Cool!!  You can always take a big ole nap later in the day.


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> Cool!!  You can always take a big ole nap later in the day.



No way.. once we're out... we're out!  but maybe a dip in the pool at Bay Lake will be in order before the Dole Whip Meet


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

190 days!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

ADRs on Tuesday.  The reservation system goes down that night and back up Wed afternoon. (Thank goodness Wed isn't our day) But I think DP will have it covered before that.

I'll report back when we have our picks.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> ADRs on Tuesday.  The reservation system goes down that night and back up Wed afternoon. (Thank goodness Wed isn't our day) But I think DP will have it covered before that.
> 
> I'll report back when we have our picks.



Good luck!  I still need to e-mail the rest of our stuff to IPO.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

E-mailed the rest of my requests today.  It's still 5 days 'til the ADR window opens, so I think I did pretty well.


----------



## C&G'sMama

With commentary (of course)

*Sunday May 29th* Dinner Chef Mickeys at 5:00 pm. We will go to MK this day. This is our day of arrival and the park is open 'til 2am with EMH.  After being on the road since Friday we're hoping to check in, clean up and head to dinner.  I love Goofy, he was a part of our first trip together to Disney. 

*Monday May 30th* La Hacienda at 8:00pm. We will be watching Illuminations that night.

*Tuesday May 31 st* Cape May Cafe at 5:35pm  Today we will go to Animal Kingdom

*Wed June 1st *Crystal Palace 6pm We will go to MK that day.Mom (93) and DB and DSIL are coming in on Sunday and I expect they won't go to the park that day so this will be their MK day.

*Thursday June 2nd* Mama Melrose 3:45pm We will GET 9:00 Fantasmic Tix for this.  (since the reservation system was showing us as having canceled our entire trip  , someone is supposed to call us next week to confirm) We wanted to do the package to make it as stress free as possible for mom.  I haven't seen Fantasmic in about 12 years and the kids have never seen it.  

*Friday June 3rd* Citricos at 7:30pm for Mommy and Mama's anniversary celebration, Neverland Club for C & G at 7pm(hopefully, I think we book this at 90 days out, we need to double check). I did more research on the restaurant board and that coupled with JSG's hearty endorsement led me to choose this.  Mom and DB and DSIL will be flying out earlier that day.  This will be an EPCOT day


*Saturday June 4th* Crystal Palace Breakfast at 8:15 (it was the earliest time available when DP made the reservation) well, so we can meet all of you. 

We leave on Sunday and will probably go to DHS before hitting the road for home.

So that's it.  Since we don't do well with heat most of our reservations are for later and we'll plan on hanging out in the resort in the am many days.  We are not "get up early and go people usually" I'm making everyone get up and out on Saturday.  Besides, my kids love a good Rainbow Parade (what they call our annual Pride Parade and I figure this is like Pride Parade on Steroids).


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Congrats on your ADRs!


----------



## TagsMissy

Yay on your ADRs! I thought I could book CP today but I need to wait until tomorrow as hubby and I did a split stay. I did however book a special romantic meal to celebrate my hubby's birthday at the Flying Fish on  May 29th  in JSG's recommendation 

We're going to go light on reservations this trip; I think the only other res we'll make is CP.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

MMMMMM.  Citrico's and Flying Fish!
We're doing both.  In fact, we'll have dinner at Flying Fish twice!


----------



## C&G'sMama

DP and I will have to check out Flying fish on the next trip!

The ADRs make the trip seem real to me even though it's still 6 months off.  We like to throw Buffets in because up until this trip both kids were 9 and under and children's menu items get old for them.  They are adventurous eaters.  Now DD is an "adult" and DS is GF so it's not as big an issue. But with mom it will be nice because she hates wasting food and she doesn't eat much anymore so this way she can pick a little bit of this and that and not be stressing about throwing food away.  She grew up in the Depression and like many of her generation it has stuck with her.

My kids love mussels and steamed clams so while it won't be nearly as good as what they had in Boston a few weeks ago, they'll love Cape May.

We do the dining plan becuase for us it's just easier especially when we have other family with us because they like having us make all the ADRs and just being able to pick stuff up here and there and just not having to worry about it.


----------



## TagsMissy

WOOHOOO!!

I just got off the phone with DVC member services and I got hubby and I an 8:05 reservation @ CP on June 4th


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> WOOHOOO!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with DVC member services and I got hubby and I an 8:05 reservation @ CP on June 4th



Very Cool!!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, YAY! 

My WDW planning is on the back burner today while I try to wrap my head around a MAJOR schedule conflict that DS has next week.

He has an audition Monday, and I JUST THIS MINUTE found out that he also has a dress rehearsal.  At the EXACT SAME time. 

He can't do both.  And the thing that chaps me is that I ASKED over a month ago if there was a conflict and I was told there was not.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Missy, YAY!
> 
> My WDW planning is on the back burner today while I try to wrap my head around a MAJOR schedule conflict that DS has next week.
> 
> He has an audition Monday, and I JUST THIS MINUTE found out that he also has a dress rehearsal.  At the EXACT SAME time.
> 
> He can't do both.  And the thing that chaps me is that I ASKED over a month ago if there was a conflict and I was told there was not.



What, he can't split himself in 2?  

Good luck with that.  Are they both for school?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> What, he can't split himself in 2?
> 
> Good luck with that.  Are they both for school?



I think he needs one of those "time turners" like in Harry Potter!  

No, the audition is for the community theater and the dress rehearsal is for school.  I was able to talk to the director and the folks in charge of auditions and work it out.  They will do his group first for dress rehearsal, then he will have an excused tardy to the audition. 

In WDW planning news...
AirTran has one leg of our flights up, but I am not going to book until they have the return flights up, too.  So far they are the same price as American.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ADRs tomorrow!   I hope it goes well.

AirTran has the return flight schedule up, but no prices.  I kind of want to know how much it will cost, not just what time they are leaving.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> ADRs tomorrow!   I hope it goes well.
> 
> AirTran has the return flight schedule up, but no prices.  I kind of want to know how much it will cost, not just what time they are leaving.


I was going to wish you luck on the ADRs tomorrow (Monday) but I realize today is tomorrow so how'd you make out?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Got everything we requested!  Dinner on our arrival day is a bit earlier than we had hoped, but it may actually be better that way.  Since our trip is 15 nights there are still some things outside the booking window, but those aren't critical, hard-to-get things.  I'm sure IPO will have no problem booking them.

We are hoping to do the dinner with an Imagineer at Flying Fish, but if it doesn't happen it's not THAT big of a deal.  We're happy to have dinner at Flying Fish without an Imagineer.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Got everything we requested!  Dinner on our arrival day is a bit earlier than we had hoped, but it may actually be better that way.  Since our trip is 15 nights there are still some things outside the booking window, but those aren't critical, hard-to-get things.  I'm sure IPO will have no problem booking them.
> 
> We are hoping to do the dinner with an Imagineer at Flying Fish, but if it doesn't happen it's not THAT big of a deal.  We're happy to have dinner at Flying Fish without an Imagineer.


Very cool!!!


----------



## TagsMissy

JSG -- what time is your brekkie reservation for June 4th?

And --- have you started your Pre Trip Report?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

8:05, which was what I requested. 

IPO has now completed all of our requests, so that's that.  

Airfare is just stupid.  Flights in May are less than half what they are in June, so I am not going to buy tickets right now.

No, no pre-trip yet because there is nothing happening.


----------



## chwgmjay

I have a breakfast reserved @ Boma on the 2nd (Animal Kingdom day) at 9:05 am for up to 14 ppl. It is open to anyone 

I also have a lunch set up @ 50's Prime Time Cafe on the 3rd (DHS day) at 12:30 pm for up to 14 ppl. This will be the singles event.  

If you want in on either, send me a PM or a note on Facebook.


----------



## brdlyleon

hmmm I might want to swing by! I am only 18 though so it is kinda intimidating...then again, its Disney! Lol nothing to worry about


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

brdlyleon said:


> hmmm I might want to swing by! I am only 18 though so it is kinda intimidating...then again, its Disney! Lol nothing to worry about



It's fun!  You should definitely plan to attend!  Have a Dole whip, make some new friends. 

I booked our DFW to MCO tickets today.  I am hoping the return leg will come down in price, so we'll keep watching.  I also read on the Transportation forum that people are getting credit for AirTran fares that drop, so I'll keep watching the tickets I bought to see if those might drop in price, too.


----------



## OrlandoMike

brdlyleon said:


> hmmm I might want to swing by! I am only 18 though so it is kinda intimidating...then again, its Disney! Lol nothing to worry about



You really should swing by for at least one meet!  I have met some really great people from this board!


----------



## Sugardimples

We'll be there Friday till Monday. Staying at BLT!  Just made an ADR at Crystal Palace for Saturday am.  Really looking forward to it, haven't been to GD in years!


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> You really should swing by for at least one meet!  I have met some really great people from this board!



Awww... thanks Mike! (Who's the other person? gotta be more than 1 to be people..)

*ducks and covers*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> Awww... thanks Mike! (Who's the other person? gotta be more than 1 to be people..)
> 
> *ducks and covers*



It's ME!  Duh.


----------



## TagsMissy

I can't wait to meet you guys... JSG we'll definitely catch up on the 4th since we leave on the 5th. 

Mike I am certain we'll see you a few times as we hang out in the lounge


----------



## rpmdfw

chwgmjay said:


> Awww... thanks Mike! (Who's the other person? gotta be more than 1 to be people..)
> 
> *ducks and covers*





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It's ME!  Duh.



oh, please!

You should hear what he says about you two!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> oh, please!
> 
> You should hear what he says about you two!



Snort.  I'm sure it's tame compared to what he says about you.


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Snort.  I'm sure it's tame compared to what he says about you.



Yeah.  But he says that to my face!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I love you both more than my luggage!


(And I buy the best stuff money can buy at the Flea Market!)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OrlandoMike said:


> I love you both more than my luggage!
> 
> 
> (And I buy the best stuff money can buy at the Flea Market!)



If I said I love you more than *MY* luggage, that's pretty serious.  Coming from you, eh, not sure it's such a compliment.

And Rob?  I love you more than a Crock pot.


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> And Rob?  I love you more than a Crock pot.





I'm just glad I rated higher than decorations duct taped to a Kidani door!


----------



## wcpamotm

I mentioned it in my introduction in that thread, but I should mention it here also that I'll be at Gaydays Jun 1-6.  Haven't been in 13 years, so looking forward to it!  Got my plane tickets, got hotel reservations, got a few ADRs (it'll be interesting to see who gets me at their table at Biergarten on Sunday!)
Alas, what I won't have is DP - June is his busiest time at work and he can never take vacation time then, it's why we haven't been back in so long.


----------



## nyc2theworld

I will be there June 1-8.

PTO - Approved
Rental Car - Reserved
Air Transport - Pending
Hotel - Waiting for Swolphin Rates to come down to something more reasonable
ADRs - What are those?


----------



## rpmdfw

nyc2theworld said:


> ADRs - What are those?





OMG!

I think jackskellingtonsgirl's head just exploded at that question!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> OMG!
> 
> I think jackskellingtonsgirl's head just exploded at that question!



Nah.  He's just playing.  And for the really IMPORTANT ADR's he is already included in mine.


----------



## fmelchor88

Welcome, Wcppamotm! I and my DP Julio will there. We r also from Houston. See ya...


----------



## TagsMissy

Sugardimples said:


> We'll be there Friday till Monday. Staying at BLT!  Just made an ADR at Crystal Palace for Saturday am.  Really looking forward to it, haven't been to GD in years!



We'll be at BLT too!


----------



## TagsMissy

wcpamotm said:


> I mentioned it in my introduction in that thread, but I should mention it here also that I'll be at Gaydays Jun 1-6.  Haven't been in 13 years, so looking forward to it!  Got my plane tickets, got hotel reservations, got a few ADRs (it'll be interesting to see who gets me at their table at Biergarten on Sunday!)
> Alas, what I won't have is DP - June is his busiest time at work and he can never take vacation time then, it's why we haven't been back in so long.





nyc2theworld said:


> I will be there June 1-8.
> 
> PTO - Approved
> Rental Car - Reserved
> Air Transport - Pending
> Hotel - Waiting for Swolphin Rates to come down to something more reasonable
> ADRs - What are those?



I got you guys added to the list.

If anybody noticed someone I missed please let me know as I've not been able to spend as much time on the boards this past month or so as I've liked.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Five months and 1 week!!!  Not that I'm wishing the time away but I sure am looking forward to this trip!!.  

I'm going through major withdrawal as we haven't been to The World since last December.


----------



## nyc2theworld

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Nah.  He's just playing.  And for the really IMPORTANT ADR's he is already included in mine.



Actually those are the *only* ADRs that I have...lol
Oh and I now have a flight!  Now if the Swolphin would come down to 150/night I could be done...but nooo, they wanna charge 200+/night.  and that is not happening.


----------



## chwgmjay

nyc2theworld said:


> Actually those are the *only* ADRs that I have...lol



LOL... I only have the ones with JSG and the 2 group ressies I set up.


----------



## TagsMissy

The only ADRs we made is one night at The Flying Fish for a bday dinner and the brekkie at CP.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I don't have my spreadsheet in front of me, but I think we have 12 or 14 ADRs.  Less than 20, in any case.  Most days we just have one TS meal booked.


----------



## TagsMissy

I got an email from DVC today --- Our waitlist for a Boardwalk View studio went through!!!

Merry Early Christmas Present!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

It's 2011!!!

Gay Days is getting closer!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It's 2011!!!
> 
> Gay Days is getting closer!



Yayy!!!
DP had the EXCEL sheet all set and the hours for some of the parks have been changed

It's okay though, we're back on track.  All our ADR's our made and we don't want to change them so we are figuring it out.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Yayy!!!
> DP had the EXCEL sheet all set and the hours for some of the parks have been changed
> 
> It's okay though, we're back on track.  All our ADR's our made and we don't want to change them so we are figuring it out.



Hmm.  I guess I should look and see if the changes mess up any of our plans.


----------



## C&G'sMama

@JSG
For us the one it kind of messed up was May 30th.  there were originally EMH evening hours at Epcot but they changed it.  we have 8:00 ressies at La Hacienda. So we'll still see Illuminations but DP was planning on us having time after to go to the countries.

She's worried about mom and DB and DSIL not seeing everything.  Because we're wimpy northerners our plans are to hang out during the day at our hotel and be more night owls this trip.

I said mom will be fine with whatever she sees, she's just thrilled to be going.


----------



## RENThead09

are all the "events" held within the WDW resort for GDays or is it outside as well.

I had never given a real thought to going, but since I will be upgrading to the Premier pass on Tuesday when I get there, I am kinda looking at another trip before August 21st to get the most bang for my buck.

Thanks in advance if this is a stupid question that I should already know the answer for.  I have only done the one at Disneyland.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

There are parties at some of the offsite hotels, Typhoon Lagoon, and I am not sure where else.  I am not their target demographic so I don't pay that much attention.   There is a Gay Days website that will list all of the events, parties, etc. as June gets closer.


----------



## Sugardimples

TagsMissy said:
			
		

> We'll be at BLT too!



Maybe we can meet up while we're  there!


----------



## TagsMissy

Sugardimples said:


> Maybe we can meet up while we're  there!



A drinky or two in the lounge perhaps!


----------



## Sugardimples

TagsMissy said:


> A drinky or two in the lounge perhaps!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## scottny

Hi,
I post in this area occasionally. I am so excited my partner and I are going down for Gay Days this year. We will be Friday night till Monday. Staying at Coronado Springs and hoping to run into others while we are there.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

scottny said:


> Hi,
> I post in this area occasionally. I am so excited my partner and I are going down for Gay Days this year. We will be Friday night till Monday. Staying at Coronado Springs and hoping to run into others while we are there.



Definitely look for us!  There is a list of events/meets on the first page of this thread.


----------



## TagsMissy

For those of you going to the CP Brekkie -- who is at your table, I am thinking of listing the names in the first post.


----------



## scottny

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Definitely look for us!  There is a list of events/meets on the first page of this thread.



I definitely will be.


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> For those of you going to the CP Brekkie -- who is at your table, I am thinking of listing the names in the first post.


Me, Koolaidmoms and our 2 kids (sorry JSG but koolaidmoms wouldn't add Rufous to the reservation hrmphh)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Me, Koolaidmoms and our 2 kids (sorry JSG but koolaidmoms wouldn't add Rufous to the reservation hrmphh)



But he is a SERVICE DOG! 

User names of people at my table?  Really?
Me, DH (oogieboogieman), our DS, NYC2theworld, chwgmjay, Sphyrna, itsmuggsie & her DP and their DD, rbthnschl.

Wow, that was labor intensive!


----------



## fmelchor88

Anymore room???


----------



## C&G'sMama

fmelchor88 said:


> Anymore room???


PM me if you'd like to see if I can add you to ours.  Or see if you can get one for about that time.  Our reservation is 8:15 vs. 8:05


----------



## brettystar

My Hubs and I are travelling from Sydney to WDW and will be there for the gay days. We are doing Gay Days at AKL and DHS. Sadly we are not there for MK Gay Day (due to a miscalculation of days) but we will visit MK on another day.
We are staying at AKL and we are both very pumped.
We will be celebrating 10 years together on June 2nd!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> PM me if you'd like to see if I can add you to ours.  Or see if you can get one for about that time.  Our reservation is 8:15 vs. 8:05



Did you not book a big old table? 

Frank, the Disney World site is showing a table for 2 at 8:10 AM if C&G'sMama can't add to her table.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Are we doing drinks at Victoria Falls at AKL on Friday night?

We arrive on Friday.  We're meeting friends for dinner at Epcot, and we may or may not stay for IllumiNations.  Either way, we'll be back at AKL later that night.


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> Anymore room???



Frank we aren't all sitting together, it's more of a get a table at 8:05 if you can. LOL Hubby and I didn't join any other group table just in case whatever reason we are finding it hard to wake up early in the mornings, etc we didn't want to take up two spots and have to cancel last minute. 

Hubby is telling me he *will* be up and have no problems but we'll see what happens.


----------



## fmelchor88

I got us a table @ 8:10a.m.! Thanks everyone.... Liz u know we r up for drinks @ AKL...


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> I got us a table @ 8:10a.m.! Thanks everyone.... Liz u know we r up for drinks @ AKL...



We'll see you there


----------



## C&G'sMama

129 days...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DH got his new tripod.  Now he is prepared to take lovely photos, and/or smack people out of the way in crowded situations, depending on how he has the device configured.   For added crowd-clearing capacity we have decided he should ride an ECV and swing the tripod in a WIDE arc as he drives.  We'll see if that is actually necessary.


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> For added crowd-clearing capacity we have decided he should ride an ECV and swing the tripod in a WIDE arc as he drives.  We'll see if that is actually necessary.





in all seriousness we may need an ECV for hubby due to his injured knee. We'll see... he's too proud to use one but I hate watching him grimace in pain while walking.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> in all seriousness we may need an ECV for hubby due to his injured knee. We'll see... he's too proud to use one but I hate watching him grimace in pain while walking.



He would probably agree to the ECV if you bought him a tripod.


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> He would probably agree to the ECV if you bought him a tripod.



LOL he has one for the SLR.. he'll just be Mr Grump 

So we may extend our stay by one day at the end and possibly one day at the beginning.


----------



## C&G'sMama

My kids want to know if they can have the orange concoction at the Dole Whip meet (if we go)?  I personally think it's sac-religious but it's their vacation too. 

When I told the kids we were going to be there for Gay Days and it was like a giant party DD's first reaction.  I'm not telling E (her BFF) 'cause she'll be jealous! (E also has 2 moms)


----------



## Heva2015

I think my attendance is becomming more and more likely...just got a new job with an airline so since it isn't during school holidays or anything like that I *should* be able to get us some cheap last minute flights...but I wont know until the week before which does suck!


----------



## STOCKYJIM

Heva2015 said:


> I think my attendance is becomming more and more likely...just got a new job with an airline so since it isn't during school holidays or anything like that I *should* be able to get us some cheap last minute flights...but I wont know until the week before which does suck!



WOOHOO more UK Peeps!!!  Hope you get the flights you need

Jim n Daz


----------



## wdwislife

Have a great time this year guys!
Can't wait til they announce the 2012 dates because I'm hoping to go with my two best friends. It'll be our first gaydays!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> LOL he has one for the SLR.. he'll just be Mr Grump
> 
> So we may extend our stay by one day at the end and possibly one day at the beginning.



More days are goooood! 



C&G'sMama said:


> My kids want to know if they can have the orange concoction at the Dole Whip meet (if we go)?  I personally think it's sac-religious but it's their vacation too.
> 
> When I told the kids we were going to be there for Gay Days and it was like a giant party DD's first reaction.  I'm not telling E (her BFF) 'cause she'll be jealous! (E also has 2 moms)



DS only eats vanilla ice cream.  I can't remember if he had vanilla last year, or just a soda.  Darn uncooperative kids.


----------



## C&G'sMama

This all came up as we had the EXCEL file up that has our Master Plan.  Which parks we're going to which days, what specials there are (Fantasmic, Illuminations, Gay Days etc.) and our ADRs.  So we've now added a tab to the file.  Each of us gets to pick 2 must do's in each park.  We always talk about it but now it's going on "the plan".  We also get to pick "don't want to dos" but if it's on someone's "must do" then too bad for you, suck it up and deal.  This applies to things like Carousel of Progress (DP's favorite) and not to for example Expedition Everest (if you're afraid, you don't have to go, except for me, I have to suck it up and deal if the kids want to go, but I always love it in the end) or to DP on any ride where you get wet, she doesn't do Splash or Kali.


----------



## Heva2015

STOCKYJIM said:


> WOOHOO more UK Peeps!!!  Hope you get the flights you need
> 
> Jim n Daz



Me too....no buying Thomson flights anyone...well at least for that week!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wdwislife said:


> Have a great time this year guys!
> Can't wait til they announce the 2012 dates because I'm hoping to go with my two best friends. It'll be our first gaydays!



The first Saturday in June of 2012 is June 2nd, so that will be gayday.

The events normally start the Wednesday before, so they should start on May 30th or so.


----------



## wdwislife

ConcKahuna said:


> The first Saturday in June of 2012 is June 2nd, so that will be gayday.
> 
> The events normally start the Wednesday before, so they should start on May 30th or so.



thanks a lot!  i'm a total newbie here. hopefully we'll be able to swing it so that we can go!


----------



## TagsMissy

Just ordered my tickets from AirMiles today -- gotta love 'free' tickets bought on points. The clock is ticking down for certain; hard to believe considering I booked right at the 11 mos mark for DVC and back then it seemed like there was an eternity to wait.


----------



## Aaronbox

I'm getting a group from Key West ready to go for Gay Days! I've got my airline tickets, time off work, now for reservations.


----------



## TagsMissy

Aaronbox said:


> I'm getting a group from Key West ready to go for Gay Days! I've got my airline tickets, time off work, now for reservations.



Got ya added to the first post


----------



## STOCKYJIM

kategrace said:


> woohoo i cant wait for my mini vacation...my question is, how do we find people on this board that are also gong to go and how do we meet up with one another? got my tickets and looking forward to a wonderful mini vacation



We will be the ones in the red tshirts - oh wait a minute - thats not gonna work!!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

kategrace said:


> woohoo i cant wait for my mini vacation...my question is, how do we find people on this board that are also gong to go and how do we meet up with one another? got my tickets and looking forward to a wonderful mini vacation


Go to the first post in this thread, there are list of some DISMeets happening during Gay Days


----------



## biomegaceu

The first gay day is on my birthday!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Just posting to see my ticker.  

Our plans may be completely trashed, but we'll have to wait and see.  The ice storm has caused the schools to be closed far beyond the number of inclement weather days built into the calendar.  DS can't miss his final exams, and I am willing to bet if they add days to the school year they will delay exams until those last days so kids CAN'T be absent.  Sigh.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Just posting to see my ticker.
> 
> Our plans may be completely trashed, but we'll have to wait and see.  The ice storm has caused the schools to be closed far beyond the number of inclement weather days built into the calendar.  DS can't miss his final exams, and I am willing to bet if they add days to the school year they will delay exams until those last days so kids CAN'T be absent.  Sigh.



I suppose leaving him home with a neighbor while he's taking exams and you're having fun in Disney is not an option, huh?  

We here on the boards could start a letter writing campaign to your district (it's only like 1m kids right) and tell them they can't schedule Exams during your vactaion.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> I suppose leaving him home with a neighbor while he's taking exams and you're having fun in Disney is not an option, huh?
> 
> We here on the boards could start a letter writing campaign to your district (it's only like 1m kids right) and tell them they can't schedule Exams during your vactaion.



It's 157,000 kids.  14th largest district in the nation.

We got 5 inches of snow last night.  That's on top of the ice we already had.  The district has yet to issue an official statement, which chaps my tush.  A lot of the other districts have said they will seek waivers for the extra days, but our district is apparently still thinking it over.


----------



## ConcKahuna

biomegaceu said:


> The first gay day is on my birthday!



CanadianGuy's b-day is the 1st, so we'll have to have a big joint birthday party!!


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear friends,

I will be staying at Jambo House for Gay Days so I will be able to host the Friday night cocktail party like last year.  I still have the nametags from last year.

Luv 'n' Stuff,


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Bob, I am not sure what time we'll be back from Epcot that night, but we will try to pop in for a drink! 
Our friends from the UK are at Jambo as well so I will invite them to join us.


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear Elizabeth,

If you remember, we were there pretty late that night.  I believe we closed the place down.

Luv 'n' Stuff,


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rbthntschl said:


> My dear Elizabeth,
> 
> If you remember, we were there pretty late that night.  I believe we closed the place down.
> 
> Luv 'n' Stuff,



We had a similar arrival day schedule last year, but we left Epcot right after dinner because it was pouring rain.  This year we are meeting our friends for dinner, then we'll have to decide if we are going to try to stay for IllumiNations.  DH and DS may be zombies by the time we get back to the resort, but I will probably pop in for a bit even if they decide not to join me.


----------



## TagsMissy

Someone say drinks?!? We may just need to stop on by


----------



## ConcKahuna

rbthntschl said:


> My dear Elizabeth,
> 
> If you remember, we were there pretty late that night.  I believe we closed the place down.
> 
> Luv 'n' Stuff,



I think the CMs actually left quite a bit earlier than us


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ConcKahuna said:


> I think the CMs actually left quite a bit earlier than us



I think I went back to my room long before you guys left the bar.   I had been up since like 4 AM, so 11 PM was my limit.  Plus we had an 8 AM breakfast the next day.  Which is EXACTLY what will happen again this year!


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I think I went back to my room long before you guys left the bar.   I had been up since like 4 AM, so 11 PM was my limit.  Plus we had an 8 AM breakfast the next day.  Which is EXACTLY what will happen again this year!



lol at least you can just roll upstairs from the lounge, if hubby and I go we'll need to catch a cab or something back to BLT.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> lol at least you can just roll upstairs from the lounge, if hubby and I go we'll need to catch a cab or something back to BLT.



Yes, well, we've had to catch a cab from BLT back to AKL, so it all evens out!


----------



## TagsMissy

Just putting a link on the Dole Whip Meet June 4th and how I'd like to make it be a memorial for those recently lost:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2653258


----------



## scottny

Just booked AKL (Jambo House) for our weekend. Cannot wait. Make it come faster please.


----------



## TagsMissy

LOL so many people are staying at AKL/V -- I feel left out


----------



## Santi

I really hope i'll get to go with a few friends, it would be my first time : D


----------



## C&G'sMama

100 more days

10 more days and I can sign the kids up for the Neverland Club for our anniversary evening


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I still need to call for Magical Express.  Not like it is an urgent matter.

Our pet sitter called and confirmed that she has us on the calendar, so that's taken care of.

Mostly we are just waiting.


----------



## TagsMissy

I need to book air and call DME... I should do that soon


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I still need to call for Magical Express.  Not like it is an urgent matter.
> 
> Our pet sitter called and confirmed that she has us on the calendar, so that's taken care of.
> 
> Mostly we are just waiting.


Oh thanks for the reminder, I need to book Rufous for the kennel.  He gets treated like a king there.  One of the women that works there raises Saints and has anywhere between 9 and 12 of her own.


----------



## fmelchor88

Hey folks are we planning another meet @ Dawa like last year? I had a great time last year....


----------



## Singledad

My daughter and I will be out there again this year! This time for much longer than just one day (in park)!

100 days left! 100 days! I don't know who is more excited, me or my daughter... I think it is ME! 

We are staying on disney property, and once again I don't think we will make it to any of the events planned, but we will be in the parks!

I can't remember the name, but I hope we run into the same two guys we did last year at the breakfast in Cinderella's castle. This years reservation time is 10:05am. (Had to push it back an hour to make time to my daughter and the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. am I the only dad that wishes there was a better/cooler thing for guys there? the gelling of the hair I could do myself so easily, and who would notice the shield and sword from the knights package if you had them tucked into the buggy for the day? I wanna be styling with my baby!

*tries not to explode*


----------



## silverhaze269

fmelchor88 said:


> Hey folks are we planning another meet @ Dawa like last year? I had a great time last year....



That sounds like it could be fun...


----------



## Ruthless1967

Am moving to Orlando area in the next month.  This year will be our first GD.  My partner has never been to Disneyworld and I am SO excited to drag her along.  Are there any other parents out there who would like to get together, maybe for lunch, so we can start to make new friends?


----------



## Singledad

Depending on the day, I would LOVE to get together.

I have quite a few ADR's already though, so unless it either matchs what I have, or is one of the empty spots, then i may not be able to meet for a meal.

these are our ADR:

Wed. June 1st:
9:05am breakfast @ Cape May Café
2:05pm Lunch in park @ The Crystal Palace

Thrusday, june 2ed:
12:55pm lunch in park @ Hollywood and Vine
7:50pm dinner @ Chef Mickey's

Friday, june 3rd:
Dinner off property @ kobe's. (This is a tradition of my friends and I's)

Saterday, june 4th:
10:05am walk across the breezeway to have breakfast @ Cinderella's Royal Table

those are our ADR's.... so yeah, anyone else going to be at these places the same time? Or maybe we can meet up at another time and place?

so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthless1967

I was able to get a 2:05 reservation at the Crystal Palace on the 1st!!

I am so excited to be able to go this year!  Once I get this moving stuff out of the way it will be better though.

I'm trying to plan a cruise for August sometime on the Dream, anyone else out there planning on cruising around then?


----------



## Singledad

Ruthless1967 said:


> I was able to get a 2:05 reservation at the Crystal Palace on the 1st!!
> 
> I am so excited to be able to go this year!




My DD and I will TOTALLY see you there then! 

I am also so excited about going this year!

I just can't stop using !!!!!!! 

I think I am more excited than my DD at this point. It is too far away for her to get excited.

I also think because last year we could only afford *one day* in a park (which of course was MK on sat.) she thinks we are doing the mad dash again. In a way we are, but more of an extended version, with food actually being planned.


----------



## TagsMissy

Hey Ruthless and Singledad, I've added you to the first post in this thread  Check out the events..


Other peeps -- do you know what time Drink Around the World starts on the Epcot day?


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> Hey folks are we planning another meet @ Dawa like last year? I had a great time last year....





silverhaze269 said:


> That sounds like it could be fun...



Does anybody know if this is happening --let me know as I'll put it onto the first page   I've cleaned up the first page so it reads (I hope) a lot easier now


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> Hey Ruthless and Singledad, I've added you to the first post in this thread  Check out the events..
> 
> 
> Other peeps -- do you know what time Drink Around the World starts on the Epcot day?



High noon in Mexico?

Oh, and the AKL Victoria Falls meet is FRIDAY night, not Thursday.


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> High noon in Mexico?
> 
> Oh, and the AKL Victoria Falls meet is FRIDAY night, not Thursday.



UUGH serves me right to try and edit and work at the same time LOL -- Fixed


----------



## fmelchor88

TagsMissy said:


> Does anybody know if this is happening --let me know as I'll put it onto the first page   I've cleaned up the first page so it reads (I hope) a lot easier now



Can you put the Dawa meet on the list for Thursday June 2 @ 2:00p.m.?


----------



## silverhaze269

fmelchor88 said:


> Can you put the Dawa meet on the list for Thursday June 2 @ 2:00p.m.?



Where exactly is Dawa in the AK? I don't remember seeing it before


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> Can you put the Dawa meet on the list for Thursday June 2 @ 2:00p.m.?



Sure and I'll tell people to contact you for info...


----------



## fmelchor88

silverhaze269 said:


> Where exactly is Dawa in the AK? I don't remember seeing it before



It's right before you enter Tusker house to the left. It's a full service bar.


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> It's right before you enter Tusker house to the left. It's a full service bar.



Am I going to go broke with all the drinks this trip?


----------



## oogieboogieman

TagsMissy said:


> Am I going to go broke with all the drinks this trip?



Anything is possible.

Oh, damn.  This is JSG - logged in on DH's username.


----------



## TagsMissy

oogieboogieman said:


> anything is possible.
> 
> Oh, damn.  This is jsg - logged in on dh's username.



hacker!!!!


----------



## Singledad

Okay, I feel silly asking this, since everyone else seems to just *know*.. but what is the " Dis Dole Whip Meet in memory of Rob and Bruce " ? Where is it? it that open to everyone? and is it open for us to bring our kids to as well, or adult only?


sorry I am a bit of a noob about the traditions, but would love to join in anything I can. (but I am also a single parent, so my kid would have to come along. I'm not big with leaving her with strangers.)


----------



## silverhaze269

fmelchor88 said:


> It's right before you enter Tusker house to the left. It's a full service bar.



Awesome! I'll be there  (probably with my fiance and parents)


----------



## C&G'sMama

Singledad said:


> Okay, I feel silly asking this, since everyone else seems to just *know*.. but what is the " Dis Dole Whip Meet in memory of Rob and Bruce " ? Where is it? it that open to everyone? and is it open for us to bring our kids to as well, or adult only?
> 
> 
> sorry I am a bit of a noob about the traditions, but would love to join in anything I can. (but I am also a single parent, so my kid would have to come along. I'm not big with leaving her with strangers.)


The Dole Whip Meet is a meet up at Aloha Isle (for Dole Whips) and everyone is welcome, including kids.  This year it is being held in memory of Rob (rpmdfw) who passed away a couple of weeks ago and Bruce, partner to Bob (rbthntschl) who also passed away within the past year.  

The first post of this thread lists the various meets that DIS folks from the gay board have set up.  There's a group of about 20 that are meeting for Breakfast at Crystal Palace on the MK Gay Day (June 4) at 8:05.  Our 2 children DD (11) and DS(8) will be with us and I believe a couple of other children as well.


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> The Dole Whip Meet is a meet up at Aloha Isle (for Dole Whips) and everyone is welcome, including kids.



I ended up googling aloha isle + WDW and found it. we will try to be there!




C&G'sMama said:


> The first post of this thread lists the various meets that DIS folks from the gay board have set up.  There's a group of about 20 that are meeting for Breakfast at Crystal Palace on the MK Gay Day (June 4) at 8:05.  Our 2 children DD (11) and DS(8) will be with us and I believe a couple of other children as well.



Yeah, I been reading about the meets, have one that isn't on the front page yet (2:05pm Lunch in park @ The Crystal Palace  on June 1st)

Alas, we will not be there for breakfast that morning, as we have seats in the castle for breakfast (at 10:05am).

I guess I just don't know where most these places are. (I am not savvy with abbv. getting better, but they are hard for me to remember them all.) Plus, not sure what is or isn't kid approved meets. 

thanks for explaining the dole whip thing.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Singledad said:


> I ended up googling aloha isle + WDW and found it. we will try to be there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I been reading about the meets, have one that isn't on the front page yet (2:05pm Lunch in park @ The Crystal Palace  on June 1st)
> 
> Alas, we will not be there for breakfast that morning, as we have seats in the castle for breakfast (at 10:05am).
> 
> I guess I just don't know where most these places are. (I am not savvy with abbv. getting better, but they are hard for me to remember them all.) Plus, not sure what is or isn't kid approved meets.
> 
> thanks for explaining the dole whip thing.



I wouldn't bring the kids to the bar meets.  Friday there is a meet at Victoria Falls, the bar at Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKL).  You could have your daughter go to one of the kid clubs.  There is one right at AKL, so she would be nearby.   I would suggest making a reservation before you go (Just like you would an ADR)  My kids love them.  It's about $11.25 per hour and well worth it (IMHO)  just a thought.

If you haven't already you may want to look through the family board.  There's lots of information about traveling with kids there.


----------



## Singledad

yeah, will have to make use of the google, didn't know that victoria falls is a bar. 

my question is, if I do actually let my child stay with strangers (the child care thing), how will we make it back to our hotel? wouldn't we end up having to go to DTD to make the switch? Maybe i need to learn a new social thing... like how to use taxi's. 

either way, will def. be trying to do the dole whip thing!


----------



## fmelchor88

silverhaze269 said:


> Awesome! I'll be there  (probably with my fiance and parents)



Great see ya there.


----------



## chwgmjay

Immediately following the dole whip meet, the DDC (inside joke) will be hosting a Jungle Cruise takeover. All are welcome.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Singledad said:


> yeah, will have to make use of the google, didn't know that victoria falls is a bar.
> 
> my question is, if I do actually let my child stay with strangers (the child care thing), how will we make it back to our hotel? wouldn't we end up having to go to DTD to make the switch? Maybe i need to learn a new social thing... like how to use taxi's.
> 
> either way, will def. be trying to do the dole whip thing!


Because it's Disney, we're okay the kids' clubs.  They are for ages 4 to 12.  We take the kids to the Neverland Club at the Polynesian.  We're (DP & I) going to Citricos that night at the Grand Floridian.

We always have a car with us so getting back and forth isn't an issue for us.


----------



## LasOlas

Hey guys and girls lets have a meet up the Flamingo Cove Lounge
around 9pm please let me know what you think.


----------



## Schotz

Oh, flamingo lounge inside the best western on disney property, I can't get there unless I get a ride.  Maybe we could car pool?


----------



## Singledad

sadly can't do off property, as I also have transportation issues. have fun though!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

LasOlas, we won't arrive until Friday.  Have fun!


----------



## wcpamotm

For those interested, the Best Western LBV is not horribly difficult to get to - take the bus to Downtown Disney Marketplace, from there not a bad walk, looks to be just a bit futher than walking to the other end of the West End from there would be.


----------



## Schotz

Is there a good place to hang out in downtown disney anymore? or even <cringe> city walk?  I used to drop in the old Planet Hollywood on the weekend, it used to play great house/dance music and serve up a good cocktail.

Just wanted to know if you ppl know anything good now days.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna and I will be doing the Backstage Magic tour on June 1st if anyone wants to join us. It's $224 (+tax)/person before any discounts (disney visa cardholder/annual pass/etc.) and can be booked through the Disney website at http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/backstage-magic/




> Discover some of the secrets behind the magic of Walt Disney World Resort! Get an in-depth look at the creative and technical operations used behind the scenes to bring innovative special effects, world-class entertainment and elaborate attractions to life.
> 
> At Epcot, we'll reveal some of the exquisite details that make The American Adventure one of our most popular attractions. You'll see Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom theme park in a whole new light after your guide leads you through a hidden worldthe legendary underground "Utilidor" tunnel system.
> 
> From artistic accents to eye-catching designs, nearly everything that surrounds you at Walt Disney World Resort is created and maintained by the artisans of Central Shops whose masterpieces transport you to Fantasyland and beyond. Take a break with a family-style lunch at the Whispering Canyon Café inside Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Then, see how horticulture and landscape design play a starring role in creating an endless variety of uniquely themed environments at the Walt Disney World Nursery & Tree Farm.
> 
> Head to Disney's Hollywood Studios theme park and see how Walt Disney Imagineers combined cutting-edge design with breakthrough technology to create the thrilling Twilight Zone Tower of Terror. Here, as in every corner of Walt Disney World Resort, wardrobe is an integral part of the magic, so you'll learn how the Creative Costuming team outfits the performers in Disney parades and shows. Finally, wrap up a most wonderful day at Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park with an up-close look at Mickey's Jammin' Jungle Parade.
> 
> Guests must be at least 16 years old and carry government-issued photo identification. Lunch is included with the tour. Theme Park admission is not required or included.


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> Sphyrna and I will be doing the Backstage Magic tour on June 1st if anyone wants to join us. It's $224 (+tax)/person before any discounts (disney visa cardholder/annual pass/etc.) and can be booked through the Disney website at http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/backstage-magic/



I've contemplating doing that tour one day... I'll chat with the hubby (I am pretty certain there's a DVC discount). we're already going to be paying a pretty penny for the Driver's Experience @ the race tracks; not certain if we want to pay another almost $500 for the pair of us to do the tour   That and I've been pondering the new tour at AK.


----------



## Singledad

So found out where we will be for the last half of our trip...  Caribbean Beach Resort! 

So this is my locations: tues, may 31st - fri, june 3rd = ASMu, Fri, june 3rd - sun, june 5th CBR
 So happy and excited!


----------



## wolfe98pr

Will miss it this year, but will be going to Madrid, not a bad trade off.....bye bye points for this year!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

10 weeks until we depart for Gay Days.


----------



## chwgmjay

I will have a rental vehicle and don't drink much/if at all. There will be a couple days/nights I leave it at POFQ and do drink, but I am totally willing to drop ppl off at their hotels after meets if they need a ride and don't wanna deal with Disney Transportation.

DATW day excepted. I do plan on leaving the car at POFQ and doin' some drinking then.


----------



## TagsMissy

I called DVC today to waitlist one more day at WDW  I **really** need to book air!


----------



## TagsMissy

chwgmjay said:


> I will have a rental vehicle and don't drink much/if at all. There will be a couple days/nights I leave it at POFQ and do drink, but I am totally willing to drop ppl off at their hotels after meets if they need a ride and don't wanna deal with Disney Transportation.
> 
> DATW day excepted. I do plan on leaving the car at POFQ and doin' some drinking then.



That's really kind of you to offer people  

Hubby's not a drinker -- I think we may go to the lounge at AKL to meet up and if there's anybody gathering at BLT we'll gladly go there otherwise we'll probably quite nights after the parks. I'll be soaking the pools to cool off


----------



## Knowlesk80

This will be our first Gay Day's. Any advice? We have a 10 yr old daughter & would it be wise to bring her or keep her home? We are only doing MK on Saturday. Any & all advice would be great!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Several people in our group are bringing kids.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> This will be our first Gay Day's. Any advice? We have a 10 yr old daughter & would it be wise to bring her or keep her home? We are only doing MK on Saturday. Any & all advice would be great!



BRING HER!!! how dare you go to MK without her!? 

I'm bringing my DD (5), and this will be our second time at MK for gaydays together. just make sure to meet us at ahola isle in Adventureland at 4pm!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=192
 we are getting closer and closer!

The only reason to not bring a child is if: you plan to do drinking around the world at epcot and don't want to pay for child sitting services, or if you plan to do any late night partys and still don't wanna pay for child sitting services.

since you only state coming to MK, make sure all of you have red shirts and sun screen and have fun!


----------



## Knowlesk80

we are season passholders, so we go at least once a month. We won't be drinking or doing any of the "late night parties" as we are not into that. Okay, I will also make note of Aloha Islands in AdventureLand @ 4pm....what is going on at 4pm by the way? sorry I haven't read all 27 pages of this forum yet.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> we are season passholders, so we go at least once a month. We won't be drinking or doing any of the "late night parties" as we are not into that. Okay, I will also make note of Aloha Islands in AdventureLand @ 4pm....what is going on at 4pm by the way? sorry I haven't read all 27 pages of this forum yet.



just meeting up with the other gay day dis'ers for dole whips (or whatever you order.)


----------



## Knowlesk80

okay sounds great! It would be nice to meet up with others.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> okay sounds great! It would be nice to meet up with others.



I think that is part of why i am so excited this time. i will at least for a little while be part of the big 'in'-crowd.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Knowlesk80 said:


> This will be our first Gay Day's. Any advice? We have a 10 yr old daughter & would it be wise to bring her or keep her home? We are only doing MK on Saturday. Any & all advice would be great!



Bring her!!  Our soon to be 11 yo daughter and 8 yo son will be there.  We too will be in MK on Saturday.  The only group meet we're committing to is the CP breakfast.  Us Northerners get awfully cranky in the heat so I'm not sure we'll make the Dole Whip meet.  While we are putting the kids in the Neverland Club Friday night we aren't going to make the Victoria Falls meet as we have dinner plans in another part of the park, for our anniversary,  have I mentioned that lately


----------



## Knowlesk80

I talked it over with Emily & we are going to bring our 10 yr old (DD) to the park with us. We are going to do our best to be at the Dole location at 4pm to meet the others. Our DD is looking forward to meeting some other kids who have two same sex parents, as we don't have any local friends who have children that are like us, so she is really looking forward to this.  Emily & I are really looking forward to this, as we couldn't make it last year due to work.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> I talked it over with Emily & we are going to bring our 10 yr old (DD) to the park with us. We are going to do our best to be at the Dole location at 4pm to meet the others. Our DD is looking forward to meeting some other kids who have two same sex parents, as we don't have any local friends who have children that are like us, so she is really looking forward to this.  Emily & I are really looking forward to this, as we couldn't make it last year due to work.



   just let her smile at the families with red shirts on. She will totally see that she is far far far from being alone!


----------



## C&G'sMama

50 days until we leave!


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> 50 days until we leave!



WOOHOO!! We arrive May 26th, how about you two?


----------



## Singledad

54 days (nearly 53) left for me. I am full of envy about you getting to go a few days before me~!~


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> WOOHOO!! We arrive May 26th, how about you two?


We arrive May 29th.  We leave on May 27th.  It's about 1,250 miles but we don't like to drive straight thru. We like to take our time.  We'll find a hotel with an indoor pool the first night.  And the next day we HAVE to stop at a Dairy Queen. It's tradition.  We're hoping to be in Jacksonville Saturday night we found a Hampton Inn we like there then we'll just have a short drive Sunday morning.

See you all soon!


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> We arrive May 29th.  We leave on May 27th.  It's about 1,250 miles but we don't like to drive straight thru. We like to take our time.  We'll find a hotel with an indoor pool the first night.  And the next day we HAVE to stop at a Dairy Queen. It's tradition.  We're hoping to be in Jacksonville Saturday night we found a Hampton Inn we like there then we'll just have a short drive Sunday morning.
> 
> See you all soon!



 Don't tell my hubby that you went to DQ he'll be jealous! Or hmm... maybe rub it in that you had DQ. 

This trip is just around the corner--- I can't actually believe how fast time has gone since I initially booked my villa last June!


----------



## Ruthless1967

Going to pick out our t-shirt tomorrow at DTD!!


----------



## Singledad

Ruthless1967 said:


> Going to pick out our t-shirt tomorrow at DTD!!



hay, care to swing by design a tee and scope the prices on two T shirts, one being a girls 8, and a mens xl? I so wanna make our own t's but can only find some opening day prices. 


so glad we are under the 60 day mark!


----------



## Knowlesk80

We are looking at staying on property that night (the 5th) but not to sure yet. We are only a 30 min. drive from WDW, so either way is fine by us. Our daughter (10 yrs) wants to order a Tshirt from Cafe Press that states "Ha Ha, I have two mommies" for the big day...so we got to get that ordered here real soon. We can't wait!


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> Our daughter (10 yrs) wants to order a Tshirt from Cafe Press that states "Ha Ha, I have two mommies" for the big day...so we got to get that ordered here real soon. We can't wait!





that is awesome, Love the shirt phrase!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Singledad said:


> that is awesome, Love the shirt phrase!



Yeah, out of all the shirts, that is the one she had to pick. We liked the one that said I love my two moms, but she insisted on the other one instead so that is the one she is getting.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> Yeah, out of all the shirts, that is the one she had to pick. We liked the one that said I love my two moms, but she insisted on the other one instead so that is the one she is getting.



I still need to find a red shirt myself... and I wanted to do a t-shirt transfer... 

I have so much work to do, and 49 days to it in.


----------



## Knowlesk80

We are just going to buy red tanks for that day. Have you tried Cafe Press? They have a design section so you can design your own shirts.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> We are just going to buy red tanks for that day. Have you tried Cafe Press? They have a design section so you can design your own shirts.



31 bucks is a bit steep i think. esp when i can grab a 3 dollar t-shirt and 10 dollar transfers and do it myself.  just need to get the ummph to get it done. but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## labrac1230

I'm going to put myself out there and say when I heard we were going to be at Disney during Gay days I was alittle worried...Not that I don't condone Gay families but that we were going to see alot of Key West Drag queens running around Disney. lol So happy to see lots of gay families that are going and now I'm looking forward to our families enjoying Disney together.


----------



## Schotz

Are we there yet?


----------



## Singledad

Schotz said:


> Are we there yet?



48 days for me!    man, i wish we were there!


----------



## nobbie

Hi everyone, Patrick here from the Netherlands, I will going to the gaydays this year. Very much looking forward to it


----------



## Schotz

Hey Patrick, some of us are going to meet up in the parks on certain times.  There are some stickey threads for gaydays on the forums here.  I hope to meet you in person soon at gay days.

Only about 4,147,200 seconds until gaydays?  Seems so far away


----------



## nobbie

Hey Would to love to meet up at the parks or gaydays,  Sofar no plans yet, so all options open.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Six weeks from tomorrow and we start heading down.  I always describe our Disney Trips as the ultimate in escapism.  Since we just got some interesting news at work, it'll be nice to escape reality for a week and deal with the reality of the announcement (our company has been sold, it's public knowledge) when we return.

Nothing will happen for a few months but I need to start dealing with my next step now.  One possibility puts us a lot further from WDW but within 1,000 miles of Disney Land.  Whether I am able to stay with this  company or if I need to find employment elsewhere we will most likely need to leave the area where we are now.  But I know when that time comes I have lots of DIS friends to turn to for advice when I get to the "Is anyone familiar with this area and where's a good place to live".

the good thing is we had already planned on Homeschooling our DS in the fall and were on the fence about DD.  Now we'll just plan on HS them both and then when/if we move school will come with us.

Thanks all, just needed to put that out there.


----------



## Singledad

45 day mark for me~!~ and I bought my plain red shirt yesterday! now to buy the t-shirt transfers and print out my DISign.


----------



## chwgmjay

BTW: Drinking around the World t-shirts have been designed (thanks WallyB) and are now available... 

http://www.customink.com/lab/?cid=gta0-000h-yv0c

Obviously you don't HAVE to have one to join us, but it does have the nifty check boxes on the back for the various countries.


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> BTW: Drinking around the World t-shirts have been designed (thanks WallyB) and are now available...
> 
> http://www.customink.com/lab/?cid=gta0-000h-yv0c
> 
> Obviously you don't HAVE to have one to join us, but it does have the nifty check boxes on the back for the various countries.



maybe in a couple years I can come do that with yall! (either solo trip, or manage to bring a baby sitter along so I can solo drink around.)

Either way, have fun everyone, and report back on the best, most sissy and fruity drink you find! (I don't like beer, and dislike the taste of alcohol. oh weird me!  )


----------



## Singledad

I have a chef mickey's ressie for 5... but only two are able to make it (me and my DD)... before I drop it down to 2 if anyone wanted to share the table.

cause I doubt they will manage to find a 2 seater table for us, since there are not 2 people ressies open for it... so we would have a larger table... may as well see if someone wants to share. 

Chef Mickey's
Date: Thursday, June 2, 2011
Time: 7:40 a.m.

the bills of course would be separate and we would tip on our part.


----------



## DrGaellon

TagsMissy said:


> We've never been around Gay Days being that well we are a straight couple so we never thought of going around that time plus we generally travel to Orlando around Labour Day for the extra free day off ... I thought it started on the Saturday? The 2nd is a Thursday (which they list as a Gay Day)... what's your experience?



The original GayDay was a one-day thing at Magic Kingdom on the first Saturday of June, 1990. As it has grown and accreted all the parties and other events, it has extended in both directions. It officially runs from the Wednesday before until the Monday after now, but Saturday is still the day to go to MK and wear red.


----------



## DrGaellon

This will be my 6th visit to Gaydays, but my boyfriend David's first. I have a time-share just south of the Disney complex (it's about 1/2 mile from the Animal Kingdom gates), about 15 minutes from the host hotel, which is where we'll be staying.

We invited a horde of friends, all of whom bailed on us, so we have reservations for 6 all over the place; if anyone wants to join us, this is where we'll be:

We arrive on June 2, and have 7:30 at Raglan Road at Downtown Disney.
Fri Jun 3 we're going to AK. We have Riptide tickets, so we have a 5:50 res at Fulton's Crab House.
Sat is MK, of course. We have 5:30 res at Narcoosee's at the Grand Floridian.
Sun is a free day, and we will probably cook at the resort (why have a full kitchen and not use it?)
Mon Jun 6 will be Epcot. We have lunch res at Tokyo Dining at 12:30 and dinner at Bistro de Paris at 8:00.
Tues Jun 7 will be DHS, and we have res at the Brown Derby for 640.
Weds will be Universal, Thurs will be IOA, and we didn't make dinner plans those nights. Friday, we fly home.

If anyone wants to meet/join us for our reservations, get in touch.


----------



## DrGaellon

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I pack a 28" suitcase, I pack my shoes in another big suitcase along with other misc. crap, I cram my carry-on as full as I can get it, and I put my laptop inside my big Crocs backpack.



Really? I only need my laptop bag and one (large-ish) suitcase. I stay at my timeshare, so I have access to a washer and dryer. For 9 days, I pack 6 shirts, 6 changes of underwear, two pairs of shorts, a pair of jeans, two pairs of casual shoes, one pair of sneakers, one pair of boots and one pair of sandals. I have my dopp kit, and I pack some kitchen stuff (spices, mostly) and coffee. (Since I got Kindle for the iPhone, I don't need to pack a stack of books anymore...)


----------



## DrGaellon

chwgmjay said:


> We were talking on facebook earlier, and I got an idea... we should have a crock pot potluck for dinner one night during gay days!!! Whatcha'll think?



Lovely idea... but how the hell am I schlepping my crock pot from NYC to Orlando without over-weight charges?


----------



## DrGaellon

RENThead09 said:


> are all the "events" held within the WDW resort for GDays or is it outside as well.



The dance parties are all outside (WonderWorld 2011), as is the Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon party. The GayDays organizers offer a schedule of recommendations for which park to visit on which day; apart from Magic Kingdom on the Saturday, I personally *AVOID* their schedule.


----------



## DrGaellon

wdwislife said:


> Have a great time this year guys!
> Can't wait til they announce the 2012 dates because I'm hoping to go with my two best friends. It'll be our first gaydays!



Magic Kingdom day is always the first Saturday in June. Stuff usually starts three or four days prior to that, and runs until the Monday after.


----------



## DrGaellon

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Just posting to see my ticker.



I noticed your ticker says "X days to Gay Days and Star Wars." Is the first weekend of June always a Star Wars Weekend? I heard last year that Lucasfilm was pulling that contract and there wouldn't be any more Star Wars Weekends...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DrGaellon said:


> I noticed your ticker says "X days to Gay Days and Star Wars." Is the first weekend of June always a Star Wars Weekend? I heard last year that Lucasfilm was pulling that contract and there wouldn't be any more Star Wars Weekends...



Star Wars weekends usually are the last 2 weekends in may and the first 2 in June.  This year will be HUGE as they open the new version of Star Tours.  Going forward I have no idea what the plan is. 

(Heh heh.  And now I can see my ticker again. )


----------



## TagsMissy

DrGaellon said:


> Lovely idea... but how the hell am I schlepping my crock pot from NYC to Orlando without over-weight charges?



The crock-pot is an on going joke here...


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Star Wars weekends usually are the last 2 weekends in may and the first 2 in June.  This year will be HUGE as they open the new version of Star Tours.  Going forward I have no idea what the plan is.
> 
> (Heh heh.  And now I can see my ticker again. )



LOL stop showing days it just reminds me I need to book air!


----------



## Schotz

<Excite>  Just downloaded the new app from GayDays.com for the iphone(ipad/ipod touch v3+).  It's free and is nice to have a quick view of the events of gaydays.com and quick links to tickets for some premium events.  We are 6 weeks away from the 2011 Gay Days !  
</Excite>


----------



## Singledad

TagsMissy said:


> LOL stop showing days it just reminds me I need to book air!



I only have 44 days now! so you better get in gear on that air!


----------



## C&G'sMama

I think we should all leave today!


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> I think we should all leave today!



With it snowing last night I can totally get behind this idea!!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

I know that Saturday at the Magic Kingdom is red shirt day, but are there specific colors for specific parks on the other days?


----------



## Singledad

red is all week long. just most wait for MK day. I actually have a red shirt this year! now to break down and buy t-shirt transfer and print and iron and I am exhausted already!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Singledad said:


> With it snowing last night I can totally get behind this idea!!



I read that this morning and thought yuck.  Now it's snowing here.


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> I read that this morning and thought yuck.  Now it's snowing here.




uggg, send it over the water, not back this way please!?!


----------



## nobbie

Well I got myself a red shirt yesterday for the MK day


----------



## Singledad

nobbie said:


> Well I got myself a red shirt yesterday for the MK day


----------



## TagsMissy

I didn't get a red shirt yet, or flights but I did add an extra day to the beginning of my vacation!


----------



## Schotz

Missy, grats on getting your red shirt!  Won't your airline tickets cost more if you book later?


----------



## TagsMissy

Schotz said:


> Missy, grats on getting your red shirt!  Won't your airline tickets cost more if you book later?



No red shirt yet    I'll hunt for one though! Hubby saw a red shirt a couple weeks ago and made certain to buy it knowing about folks wearing read to show support. 

...

But it's official now -- I BOOKED MY TICKETS & the agent was sneaky she found an even cheaper ticket than I had hunted down ((we do have to make 2 stops though instead of 1 but it's not a big deal since we arrive earlier in the day than my other flights and I'll be able to claim that I've been to Montreal )) plus since we are flying down there via Air Canada we get free luggage and will only have to pay heading home. 

Now I can rest easy knowing there's no turning back -- we're going!


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> But it's official now -- I BOOKED MY TICKETS & the agent was sneaky she found an even cheaper ticket than I had hunted down ((we do have to make 2 stops though instead of 1 but it's not a big deal since we arrive earlier in the day than my other flights and I'll be able to claim that I've been to Montreal )) ...



Vancouver to Orlando via Montreal?   That seems as non-direct as possible.  

Have a great trip though!


----------



## C&G'sMama

At Tagsmissy - I've never been to Montreal and I'm closer than you are!  Glad you're set to go.

Picked up to plain red Tshirts for DP & I over the weekend.  Need to pick up Tshirts for the kids and we'll be all set.  My daughter asked if she had to wear red all week.  We said, no, why?  Because I have my own style and I want to be able to wear different things.


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> .  My daughter asked if she had to wear red all week.  We said, no, why?  Because I have my own style and I want to be able to wear different things.



i'm only wearing a red shirt on Saturday myself. I don't care for the color clothing wise, so will only have this one red shirt... so yeah, we will also be wearing different things!


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> Vancouver to Orlando via Montreal?   That seems as non-direct as possible.
> 
> Have a great trip though!



With Air Canada you gotta go to Toronto or Montreal, Westjet is the same though seasonally (I've not been able to pinpoint what months Calgary has a direct so I can route through there.)

No matter what I do flying from home it's at least 1 stop; the closest direct is out of SEA and airlines have cut back on the direct flights out of there so there's only 1 possible option now for direct. I priced out SEA but it about the same cost as flying through YVR plus the drive down and hotel/parking so nothing is saved.


----------



## nobbie

As long as it gets you to Orlando


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> At Tagsmissy - I've never been to Montreal and I'm closer than you are!  Glad you're set to go.



I've never been to Montreal or Quebec in general either... I know it's sad -- I do have a goal to visit each province and territory if even just doing a drive through! Hubby's spent some time there just before we got together and has some interesting stories -- LOL we've all mellowed no 

I am so glad we are set to go...I was starting to get antsy and joked to my hubby 'watch I am booking today, tomorrow will be cheaper' LOL I checked this morning and PHEW we still got a great deal. I got one ticket on points and the other I paid for to collect more points  

Our goal is to for each upcoming trip do one ticket points and the other cash.  It was under $700 for the cash ticket and paying the tax on the points ticket so I am happy.


----------



## TagsMissy

I hope I got the list updated with those I had missed the past few days ((Ok weeks?))


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> With Air Canada you gotta go to Toronto or Montreal, Westjet is the same though seasonally (I've not been able to pinpoint what months Calgary has a direct so I can route through there.)



I live closer to Montreal/Toronto than you do and I find the need to route through them irritating, though I didn't realize that those were the ONLY routes.  

There is a downloadable flight timetable on AC's website.  It will tell you which months have direct flights from Calgary.

Ironically, lately every time I try to look at points flights we end up having to go through Montreal/Toronto AND another destination even at times when there are direct flights available.


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> I live closer to Montreal/Toronto than you do and I find the need to route through them irritating, though I didn't realize that those were the ONLY routes.
> 
> There is a downloadable flight timetable on AC's website.  It will tell you which months have direct flights from Calgary.
> 
> Ironically, lately every time I try to look at points flights we end up having to go through Montreal/Toronto AND another destination even at times when there are direct flights available.



AC doesn't have direct to MCO, Westjet does at certain points in the year... but yeah for me I either connect elsewhere in Canada or somewhere in the US with a US carrier; either way I am hooped with connections. lol I have Avion there are no flight nor airline restrictions other than max $value pretax of ticket. I can also fly out of the US if I choose with Avion.


----------



## Billy Christ

Have you heard about the tribute Let's Go Play is doing at Typhoon Lagoon on Friday night in celebration to our soldiers and the repeal of DADT?


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> AC doesn't have direct to MCO, ...



I have flown on AC direct to MCO from Toronto, Montreal and from home.  But, getting the flights always seems to be the challenge.


----------



## TagsMissy

hematite153 said:


> I have flown on AC direct to MCO from Toronto, Montreal and from home.  But, getting the flights always seems to be the challenge.



No, I meant Calgary. ONLY Westjet does seasonal, not AC.


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> No, I meant Calgary. ONLY Westjet does seasonal, not AC.



Ah, sorry I misunderstood.  WestJet direct from Calgary makes sense.


----------



## Nestguy

Hi there guys! After a long time being a silent reader of the forums, I'm posting for the first time ever. My love for Disney has increased throug the years, and now I try to take "The Trip" at least once a year. This year, it'll be my first time actually participanting on the gay days. I'm gonna be travelling with my DP and a friend. We're staying at Pop from june 2nd to 12th. Already on the schedule:
Hollywood and Magic Kingdom parks on gay days, Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon and maybe Matinee at Universal and drinks at Epcot. Will any of you guys staying at the same resort or has a similar agenda? Any insider tips for first timers? Hope to meet new cool disney friends there!


----------



## fmelchor88

Nestguy said:


> Hi there guys! After a long time being a silent reader of the forums, I'm posting for the first time ever. My love for Disney has increased throug the years, and now I try to take "The Trip" at least once a year. This year, it'll be my first time actually participanting on the gay days. I'm gonna be travelling with my DP and a friend. We're staying at Pop from june 2nd to 12th. Already on the schedule:
> Hollywood and Magic Kingdom parks on gay days, Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon and maybe Matinee at Universal and drinks at Epcot. Will any of you guys staying at the same resort or has a similar agenda? Any insider tips for first timers? Hope to meet new cool disney friends there!



Welcome! My partner and I will be @ POP from 05/31-06/06. Feel free to join us for any of the events. We have several items planned. Please take a look at the 1st page a take a look at all the meets!


----------



## Knowlesk80

We still need to get our red shirts (found red tanks @ Kmart the other day, just waiting on payday to get them), then we need to order DD (10 yrs) shirt & we are all set. We are local so no hotels or dinner reservations will be booked. We can't wait.


----------



## Singledad

happy easter to all who celebrate!


----------



## Nestguy

fmelchor88 said:


> Welcome! My partner and I will be @ POP from 05/31-06/06. Feel free to join us for any of the events. We have several items planned. Please take a look at the 1st page a take a look at all the meets!




Hi guys! Good to know we'll be "neighbours". We're definetly thinking about stop by the Dole Whip Meet on MK, cause we believe many of the guys here are gonna be there. Are u planning to go to Typhoon Lagoon?


----------



## fmelchor88

Nestguy said:


> Hi guys! Good to know we'll be "neighbours". We're definetly thinking about stop by the Dole Whip Meet on MK, cause we believe many of the guys here are gonna be there. Are u planning to go to Typhoon Lagoon?





At this point we do not have plans for Typhoon. We have plans Friday Night to meet up with some friends @ AKL @ Victoria Falls bar for drinks around 9:00p.m..


----------



## TagsMissy

Nestguy said:


> Hi there guys! After a long time being a silent reader of the forums, I'm posting for the first time ever. My love for Disney has increased throug the years, and now I try to take "The Trip" at least once a year. This year, it'll be my first time actually participanting on the gay days. I'm gonna be travelling with my DP and a friend. We're staying at Pop from june 2nd to 12th. Already on the schedule:
> Hollywood and Magic Kingdom parks on gay days, Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon and maybe Matinee at Universal and drinks at Epcot. Will any of you guys staying at the same resort or has a similar agenda? Any insider tips for first timers? Hope to meet new cool disney friends there!



WELCOME! We aren't staying at Pop but wanted to say have a fantastic trip. We'll see you at the Dole Whip Meet!


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> At this point we do not have plans for Typhoon. We have plans Friday Night to meet up with some friends @ AKL @ Victoria Falls bar for drinks around 9:00p.m..



What time is the actual bar open until, do you remember? LOL we have early morning reservations the next day; I'll need to plan accordingly if we make it to V.F.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> What time is the actual bar open until, do you remember? LOL we have early morning reservations the next day; I'll need to plan accordingly if we make it to V.F.



I think it was still open at 11 PM last year when I left.


----------



## Nestguy

TagsMissy said:


> WELCOME! We aren't staying at Pop but wanted to say have a fantastic trip. We'll see you at the Dole Whip Meet!



We'll sure be seeing u at the Dole Whip Meet!
By the way, when is your Husband's birthday? Mine is June 11th
And thanks for adding  me so quickly at the party at the first page.


----------



## TagsMissy

I've added links to the red t-shirt designed by Wally and further info about the singles lunch to the first post in the thread


----------



## C&G'sMama

I got my packet with my luggage tags and vouchers (including one for the kids' club which will be using)  We're another step closer.  I'm going to AAA to pick up my trip tik today.  Of course my car could find Disney on Auto Pilot but I like the maps and stuff.  

Four weeks from today and we're on our way  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Schotz

Are you driving all the way from New York to Florida?


----------



## C&G'sMama

Schotz said:


> Are you driving all the way from New York to Florida?



Yes, this will be our 12th or 13th time driving. It's easier for us and we make it part of the vacation.  It's about 1,250 miles one way.  We leave mid-day Friday to get there on Sunday.  I am soooo ready for this trip.


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> Yes, this will be our 12th or 13th time driving. It's easier for us and we make it part of the vacation.  It's about 1,250 miles one way.  We leave mid-day Friday to get there on Sunday.  I am soooo ready for this trip.



WOOHOO!!!! So close.... I can almost taste it now! 

Our DME tickets arrived; I should start to hunt down summer-specific clothing for the trip and may as well launder them and pack em up right away. We'll be departing before we know it! I gotta savour this trip since I already know that 2012 we won't be at WDW but I may try an coax hubby into DL for a short 4-5 night vacay.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

5 weeks until departure.

We now have a sick cat and the shirt I ordered to wear on Saturday is HUGE.  As in, so enormous I look ridiculous in it.  It is the same size I usually wear, but it is at least a full size bigger then the one from last year.  Maybe more than a full size.  It is GIGANTIC.  And the shipping on the damn thing was $11.  I can't decide if I am going to send it back or just keep it an order a smaller one. 

Not sure what is going on with the cat, either.  DH is talking with the vet to see if they can come up with a plan.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> 5 weeks until departure.
> 
> We now have a sick cat and the shirt I ordered to wear on Saturday is HUGE.  As in, so enormous I look ridiculous in it.  It is the same size I usually wear, but it is at least a full size bigger then the one from last year.  Maybe more than a full size.  It is GIGANTIC.  And the shipping on the damn thing was $11.  I can't decide if I am going to send it back or just keep it an order a smaller one.
> 
> Not sure what is going on with the cat, either.  DH is talking with the vet to see if they can come up with a plan.




Sorry about kitty.  Hopefully the vet will be able to help you get kitty together before you leave so you're not worried while away.


As for the shirt, night shirt?  pool cover up?  Eat a lot of Mickey Bars and grow into it?....

We just went with plain red from Wal Mart at $4.50 each.  We got DS's yesterday just need to get one for DD and we'll be all set.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Sorry about kitty.  Hopefully the vet will be able to help you get kitty together before you leave so you're not worried while away.
> 
> 
> As for the shirt, night shirt?  pool cover up?  Eat a lot of Mickey Bars and grow into it?....
> 
> We just went with plain red from Wal Mart at $4.50 each.  We got DS's yesterday just need to get one for DD and we'll be all set.



Vet says her first labs should be back tomorrow.  Not sure where we go from there.  Right now the cat is locked in DS's bathroom. 

The shirt is just a debacle.  I can probably send it back for $3 or so.  Then I will have to pay another $11 in shipping for them to send me a new one.   DH and DS got shirts, too.  So really, I need to send back all 3 OR I need to just deal with the tent shirt.  The insane shipping charges are going to heavily influence the decision.  DH told me to try to shrink it, but it says "pre shrunk" so I doubt that will be successful.


----------



## Nestguy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> ...We now have a sick cat...



I do hope your cat gets better! I've already had one new year's eve trip cancelled 'cause one of my cats was sick. I've got three of them.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Nestguy said:


> I do hope your cat gets better! I've already had one new year's eve trip cancelled 'cause one of my cats was sick. I've got three of them.



Thank you.   We have 3 as well.  
The ill one is only 6 years old.  All 3 of them stay indoors 100% of the time, so she hasn't been exposed to anything.  The vet told DH it may be behavioral instead of health related, which would be a disaster.  We shall see what the labs show and go from there.


----------



## Schotz

Sorry about your pet problem.  I have had such a deal and realized Vet's are mostly blood suckers.  I pray in my heart that you loved one heals soon.  Also pray that you are as healthy.    I know what it is like.  Not a good thing.   Nothing a Dole Whip can fix


----------



## Singledad

praying for your kitty to get well soon!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Thanks for the good wishes!  
Labs came back clear, so DH is taking her in for an exam this morning.  Then we'll see what happens.   Our vet is actually very logical and reasonable.  We have never known him to do anything that was unnecessary.  He has been taking care of our cats for YEARS.

I would like to think it was just some sort of temporary weirdness.

Still wrestling with the shirt dilemma, but that's obviously secondary to the cat.


----------



## hematite153

I hope your cat's okay.  We lost a 3 yr old cat suddenly just before a WDW trip once before.  It was really hard to realize that keeping him inside, feeding him a top grade diet and providing stellar vet care wasn't enough to counteract something he had been born with.  He had some issues that were called behavioural right up until we realized he was dying within days despite earlier clear labs.

Good luck finding a better answer for your fuzzy family member.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

hematite153 said:


> I hope your cat's okay.  We lost a 3 yr old cat suddenly just before a WDW trip once before.  It was really hard to realize that keeping him inside, feeding him a top grade diet and providing stellar vet care wasn't enough to counteract something he had been born with.  He had some issues that were called behavioural right up until we realized he was dying within days despite earlier clear labs.
> 
> Good luck finding a better answer for your fuzzy family member.



Well!  THAT wasn't a very cheery story AT ALL!   I am sorry about your kitty.  I do hope we have a more favorable outcome, though.

Hope all is well with you & your family!   I am still disappointed we won't get to see you in June!


----------



## nobbie

I know the feeling. I got two cats here as well, one is 19 yo, the other 14 yo/
The older one has been limping for about 3 years now. Appearantly the muscles and nerves in one of his legs are not functioning anymore. I gave up on him three years ago, but he is still here..
Cats are strong animals. They tend to stick around.  I feel for you, I know what it is like, when something is wrong, but they can't find what. Take care. 
Patrick


----------



## TagsMissy

Anybody staying at Boardwalk or Bay Lake for this upcoming Gay Days vacation?


----------



## Nestguy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> .  I do hope we have a more favorable outcome, though.



I'm sure you will! Please, let us know how things turned out. Hope to see u at GD!


----------



## cmhguy

DP and I will be at Pop 5/29-6/6 - first time staying at pop - anyone else staying there during gay days?  

First time to WDW was 2 years ago and during gay days.  I called a travel agent to book my first trip in May09, and the travel agent asked, "I don't mean to offend you, but do you have any interest in going during gay day?"  From that point, the conversation turned into 'gearl talk'  and we love our TA!  So glad she took her liberty with her suggestion - we had a BLAST and can't wait till this year!!!   

We'd love to make some new WDW friends....   Thought we would go to the Tidal Wave party this year - anyone been?  Anyone staying at Pop who is also going?


----------



## fmelchor88

cmhguy said:


> DP and I will be at Pop 5/29-6/6 - first time staying at pop - anyone else staying there during gay days?
> 
> First time to WDW was 2 years ago and during gay days.  I called a travel agent to book my first trip in May09, and the travel agent asked, "I don't mean to offend you, but do you have any interest in going during gay day?"  From that point, the conversation turned into 'gearl talk'  and we love our TA!  So glad she took her liberty with her suggestion - we had a BLAST and can't wait till this year!!!
> 
> We'd love to make some new WDW friends....   Thought we would go to the Tidal Wave party this year - anyone been?  Anyone staying at Pop who is also going?




We will @ POP from 06/01-06/06! Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Nestguy

cmhguy said:


> DP and I will be at Pop 5/29-6/6 - first time staying at pop - anyone else staying there during gay days?
> 
> First time to WDW was 2 years ago and during gay days.  I called a travel agent to book my first trip in May09, and the travel agent asked, "I don't mean to offend you, but do you have any interest in going during gay day?"  From that point, the conversation turned into 'gearl talk'  and we love our TA!  So glad she took her liberty with her suggestion - we had a BLAST and can't wait till this year!!!
> 
> We'd love to make some new WDW friends....   Thought we would go to the Tidal Wave party this year - anyone been?  Anyone staying at Pop who is also going?



I'll be there with my DP and a friend from june 2nd to june 12th. We're also going to the party at Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## C&G'sMama

It's May 2011!!!


----------



## cmhguy

kewl ...looks like we won't be 'alone' @ Pop!!!  hope to see you all there as well.....


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> It's May 2011!!!



YAY!!


----------



## Longhorns68

We already got our t-shirts for disney gay days made by Wally and Sarah.Nice job Wally n Sarah.We love them @TagsMissy.


----------



## Longhorns68

@cmhguy.Maybe we can sit by the pool and have a couple of drinks with my partner fmelchor88.We can't wait to meet u n become disney friends.


----------



## STOCKYJIM

3 weeks today till we fly to the world!!!

 
cant believe that we will be in the land of the mouse so soon - it feels like ive been planning for years!!!

Thatll give us just over 9 days to get ready for the party!!!


----------



## cmhguy

Longhorns68 said:


> @cmhguy.Maybe we can sit by the pool and have a couple of drinks with my partner fmelchor88.We can't wait to meet u n become disney friends.



Hey - that would be kewl!!!  DP and I would love to make some new friends during Gay Days this year!  I see you guys arrive on the 1st...we'll all ready be around - we arrive on Sunday, 5/29.


----------



## Longhorns68

Well we actually get there on the 28th but we will be at Universal staying at one of their resorts until June 1st. Maybe we can meet sooner then plan.Maybe u guys can come to Universal Studios.We can meet somewhere in the Latin Quarters at Universal.It's just a suggestion.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Longhorns68 said:


> We already got our t-shirts for disney gay days made by Wally and Sarah.Nice job Wally n Sarah.We love them @TagsMissy.



Welcome to the DIS, honey!  It's about time you joined us!


----------



## LasOlas

please let me know.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

All the lab work on our cat came back clear, so no telling what her deal was.  She has been fine for the past 5 days.  Maybe it really WAS just random weirdness. 

DS got bitten by his friend's dog on Saturday, so we are hoping that heals without incident. 

I've been looking over our plans to see if I want to change anything, but nothing jumps out at me.  So I guess we are just in a holding pattern until it's time to pack.


----------



## itsmuggsie

We will only be going over for the weekend.  I was hoping for a longer stay, but we're doing a trip up to NJ May 18th-May 31st.  We'll be staying at CSR Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Billy Christ

Newbie to forum here...but curious if anyone knows who heads the Epcot drink around the world on Sunday of gay days weekend?  We are doing a Retro T dance that afternoon at Epcot and hope to coordinate.  I'm Billy at letsgoplay2011.com  Thanks for your help!


----------



## fmelchor88

Billy Christ said:


> Newbie to forum here...but curious if anyone knows who heads the Epcot drink around the world on Sunday of gay days weekend?  We are doing a Retro T dance that afternoon at Epcot and hope to coordinate.  I'm Billy at letsgoplay2011.com  Thanks for your help!



Hey Billy the person who heads our DATW is Sarah or better known as "Turkygurl" on the dis boards.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

itsmuggsie said:


> We will only be going over for the weekend.  I was hoping for a longer stay, but we're doing a trip up to NJ May 18th-May 31st.  We'll be staying at CSR Friday and Saturday night.



Can't wait to see you!  I so want to hug that precious baby!  I wonder if she will let me?  I guess we'll see!


----------



## turkygurl

fmelchor88 said:


> Hey Billy the person who heads our DATW is Sarah or better known as "Turkygurl" on the dis boards.



How may I be of assistance?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Billy Christ said:


> Newbie to forum here...but curious if anyone knows who heads the Epcot drink around the world on Sunday of gay days weekend?  We are doing a Retro T dance that afternoon at Epcot and hope to coordinate.  I'm Billy at letsgoplay2011.com  Thanks for your help!



Hey Billy, welcome to the DIS!

For several years now, people from this section of the DIS have gotten together on the Sunday after Gayday for a Drink Around the World.  We start in Mexico at noon, and travel around from there.

While a few people from the forums might be interested in your event, in general it's probably not quite the demographic you are looking for.

a)  Several members of the group are straight parents who may have their children with them

b)  Many of the members are either annual pass holders, or cast members.  The $80 for the party is an amazing deal when you need park admission, but when you already have admission covered it becomes very expensive for a short party.

That being said, a LOT of people from here will probably be at the Riptide event, and I know a lot went to the House of Blues event last year.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Billy, as one of the straight parents with an annual pass, I can tell you we will not be merging our event with yours.  
We are going to Gay Days to be with our friends.  We aren't looking for a club atmosphere.  Your attendees are not looking to hang out with middle age straight people.  Our gathering is in no way in competition with your events.

I get the impression that you are posting in an effort to pull our attendees to your event.  Like ConcK pointed out, different demographics.  I am confident that the folks looking for more of a party will find their way to you.  The rest of us are happy with our current plan.


----------



## C&G'sMama

21 days!!!

And we've decided not to send the kids to school that day.  They have a 1/2 day and we were going to pick them up at school and leave around noon.  But instead we all sleep in, get up and go.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

28 days for us! 

I think we probably COULD have tried to leave Thursday (6/2), but too late now!   DS has exams starting the Friday before Memorial Day.  No school Monday, exams Tu, We, Th.  But he'll get out early all of those days.  AND they don't sit for exams in their Theatre classes, so some of those days he will only have one exam.  Which is a pain, because he will want to go late or be picked up early.   DH and I have to work, so he will likely be stuck at school.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> 28 days for us!
> 
> I think we probably COULD have tried to leave Thursday (6/2), but too late now!   DS has exams starting the Friday before Memorial Day.  No school Monday, exams Tu, We, Th.  But he'll get out early all of those days.  AND they don't sit for exams in their Theatre classes, so some of those days he will only have one exam.  Which is a pain, because he will want to go late or be picked up early.   DH and I have to work, so he will likely be stuck at school.



Yayy!

So glad it turned out they didn't extend the year for the snow days, I remember that was a worry. 

If I didn't have to do this pesky thing called work, I'd hop in the car today and wait at the gate 'til our trip starts


----------



## hematite153

Good luck all, I hope you survive the last few days before your trips.

Have a good time together and I'm sorry I won't be able to be there with you.


----------



## TagsMissy

Oh yeah... I am on the home stretch now and can nearly taste vacation! 10 work days left for me after I finish today (may be 10.5 as I may need to pop in for a few hours before we leave.

I really need this vacation as I've been covering for a couple of co-workers the past while and I am drained!


----------



## Billy Christ

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Billy, as one of the straight parents with an annual pass, I can tell you we will not be merging our event with yours.
> We are going to Gay Days to be with our friends.  We aren't looking for a club atmosphere.  Your attendees are not looking to hang out with middle age straight people.  Our gathering is in no way in competition with your events.
> 
> I get the impression that you are posting in an effort to pull our attendees to your event.  Like ConcK pointed out, different demographics.  I am confident that the folks looking for more of a party will find their way to you.  The rest of us are happy with our current plan.




Thanks for the response...I doubt our demographics are that much different (in age anyway)...but we will have a large variety of people who love Epcot and the drink around the world idea.  

We hope next year to host several events that cater to the non-party crowd as well...maybe even a whole week of relaxing as well as site seeing events.  Open for ideas from small to large for those that love Disney during the first week of June as we do.


----------



## Billy Christ

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey Billy, welcome to the DIS!
> 
> For several years now, people from this section of the DIS have gotten together on the Sunday after Gayday for a Drink Around the World.  We start in Mexico at noon, and travel around from there.
> 
> While a few people from the forums might be interested in your event, in general it's probably not quite the demographic you are looking for.
> 
> a)  Several members of the group are straight parents who may have their children with them
> 
> b)  Many of the members are either annual pass holders, or cast members.  The $80 for the party is an amazing deal when you need park admission, but when you already have admission covered it becomes very expensive for a short party.
> 
> That being said, a LOT of people from here will probably be at the Riptide event, and I know a lot went to the House of Blues event last year.



Thanks for coming to RipTide...look forward to meeting  you there...say hello at the gate...I'll be the old one!


----------



## Billy Christ

turkygurl said:


> How may I be of assistance?



Good afternoon Sarah...just touching base with you about your DATW group...we planned an informal social as well starting at 2:00.  Heard about your group after but want to say hello.  I'm at billy at letsgoplay2011.com


----------



## Billy Christ

fmelchor88 said:


> Hey Billy the person who heads our DATW is Sarah or better known as "Turkygurl" on the dis boards.



Perfect...thanks Frank for your help!


----------



## turkygurl

Billy Christ said:


> Good afternoon Sarah...just touching base with you about your DATW group...we planned an informal social as well starting at 2:00.  Heard about your group after but want to say hello.  I'm at billy at letsgoplay2011.com



This will be our fourth annual DATW, which starts in Mexico at high noon.  As it turns out, it is likely that we will unfortunately miss your event, as we have planned a lovely lunch get together for our group around 2:30pm.  Should we pass your group, I'm sure we can all share a nice wave and a friendly hello.  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Billy Christ

turkygurl said:


> This will be our fourth annual DATW, which starts in Mexico at high noon.  As it turns out, it is likely that we will unfortunately miss your event, as we have planned a lovely lunch get together for our group around 2:30pm.  Should we pass your group, I'm sure we can all share a nice wave and a friendly hello.  Thanks for thinking of us.



Perfect Sarah...we are looking forward to seeing you at Epcot!


----------



## TagsMissy

We won't be at the Epcot event as we are flying home that day so we'll probably laze about the resort.


----------



## DVC Doc

Billy Christ said:


> Thanks for the response...I doubt our demographics are that much different (in age anyway)...but we will have a large variety of people who love Epcot and the drink around the world idea.
> 
> We hope next year to host several events that cater to the non-party crowd as well...maybe even a whole week of relaxing as well as site seeing events.  Open for ideas from small to large for those that love Disney during the first week of June as we do.



I love the idea for the Retro-T, but as others have mentioned its quite an expense for those of us that already have annual passes.  Also, I think it would be better if it started AFTER Epcot closes....I think a dance party would be a lot more fun after an entire afternoon drinking around the world!  Perhaps you could have this at the Atlantic Dance Hall at the nearby Boardwalk next year?


----------



## DrGaellon

I'm starting to get excited about GayDays! We got our official 21 t-shirts last week. DBF isn't so much, but he's never been before and has no idea what he's in for. 

We are doing Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon and the DATW/T-Dance at Epcot on Sunday. (He's much more of a partier than I am, but I figure if I get bored, I can always wander out to the park and come back for Illuminations.) We will also aim to be at the Dole Whip meet Saturday afternoon.

DBF wants a down day to go for a drive, (I indulged him and got a convertible via Priceline for only $100 more than the full-size I originally booked), maybe hit a beach, so I told him we'd have to do it early on Sunday before DATW, or skip one day at Universal. He's still debating - my resort offers discounted park tickets, so I don't buy tickets until I get down there. I own a timeshare at Westgate Vacation Villas, just south of DAK, so that's where we stay.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Tick, tick, tick...

That's my ticker.  It's ticking. 

25 days!!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Tick, tick, tick...
> 
> That's my ticker.  It's ticking.
> 
> 25 days!!!



Yayy!!!


----------



## Schotz

DrGaellon said:


> I'm starting to get excited about GayDays! We got our official 21 t-shirts last week. DBF isn't so much, but he's never been before and has no idea what he's in for.
> 
> We are doing Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon and the DATW/T-Dance at Epcot on Sunday. (He's much more of a partier than I am, but I figure if I get bored, I can always wander out to the park and come back for Illuminations.) We will also aim to be at the Dole Whip meet Saturday afternoon.
> 
> DBF wants a down day to go for a drive, (I indulged him and got a convertible via Priceline for only $100 more than the full-size I originally booked), maybe hit a beach, so I told him we'd have to do it early on Sunday before DATW, or skip one day at Universal. He's still debating - my resort offers discounted park tickets, so I don't buy tickets until I get down there. I own a timeshare at Westgate Vacation Villas, just south of DAK, so that's where we stay.



DocGaellon,  I have gone to WDW in the past with a friend and he wanted to go to Busch Gardens and Universal but not Disney.  In the end I was forced to venture on my own on the last day of our holiday.  This is why I'm going alone this year, I realized I couldn't change my friends views of Disney and had a great time at Busch and Uni but I would have enjoyed WDW if I had done spent more days at WDW.  I think if I could do it all again, I would have said nothing about WDW and just suggested we visit there and let him make his own opinion because I talked his ear off on how much I loved WDW.  Oh well


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We went to Universal and Islands of Adventure last year.  We started early with the Harry Potter preview for onsite guests.  We were finished with the park by 4 PM.  The next day we went to Universal, and again, by 4 PM, we were done.  We skipped the rides where there was a lot of water involved, but even if we had done all of them we didn't feel like those parks were "full day" parks.


----------



## TagsMissy

So who's with me hoping the shuttle launch delays just a wee bit more so we can watch it!

I know hubby and I are hoping it delays until at least the May 26th but takes off before June 5th  

2 weeks and 1 day before we start our journey to WDW!!! 

That means I need to do:


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, skip the laundry.  Just go SHOPPING! 
I haven't actually given any thought to the shuttle launch.  Is that terrible?


----------



## C&G'sMama

I didn't think of the shuttle launch either.  DS would love that if it happend while we're there.

I promised myself I'd wait 'til Friday to post my countdown again but I'm too impulsive.  17 days!!!

I really am soooo ready to go.  I have tons to do at work and with the kids but I just want to go now.

Oh well, this weekend is DD's slumber party for her 11th Bday.  Once we're done with that I start packing.  I already warned my family that starting Sunday (5/15) I start packing the suitcases in the living room and once something goes in the suitcase it doesn't come out. By the Sunday (5/22) before the trip I ration socks and underwear. I've already started setting aside Disney T-Shirts and our red shirts, of course.  (I just have to make sure we don't take the cat with us)  When I put out suitcases she thinks they're for her.


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> (I just have to make sure we don't take the cat with us)  When I put out suitcases she thinks they're for her.



didn't you know that suitcases are really just cat beds in disguise?


----------



## C&G'sMama

TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!!!!!



3 weeks for us!


----------



## nobbie

A little over two weeks for me Two more work related trips to go and then off to Florida it is I should be in Orlando on May 30th if everything goes well Can't wait. counting the days


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!!!!!





Geared up for Hockey... Geared up for WDW... this is going to be awesome and yet conflict... ESPN club will be our best friend this trip to watch the Canucks continuing on in the playoffs. 

Bring it on the Sharks!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

TagsMissy said:


> Geared up for Hockey... Geared up for WDW... this is going to be awesome and yet conflict... ESPN club will be our best friend this trip to watch the Canucks continuing on in the playoffs.
> 
> Bring it on the Sharks!



Go Bruins


----------



## nyc2theworld

I think the design is flawed.  A mickey cutout in the crotch area looks like a ****** and ovaries.


----------



## Singledad

nyc2theworld said:


> I think the design is flawed.  A mickey cutout in the crotch area looks like a ****** and ovaries.



yeah, the cut out in the crotch area is not needed. if that wasn't there in any way shape or form, I'd love it.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

NINETEEN DAYS!   We're in the TEENS!!


----------



## Singledad

i got 16 days left!!! i can check in online in 6 days!!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

12 days 'til we live 14 'til we check in.  The suitcases are now in the living room.
If it's in the suitcase you are not allow to take it out!!

We survived the slumber party Friday Night (Six 10 and 11 yo girs)


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

C&G'sMama said:


> We survived the slumber party Friday Night (Six 10 and 11 yo girs)



Enjoy it now because OMG it flies by.  But I have to say that is one part that I don't miss at all.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Congrats surviving the slumber party!

We survived the 24 hour Video Race.  The kids had a BLAST.  The hardest part was taking DS to the Start line at midnight Friday and then getting him out the door at 6 AM Saturday to go meet the rest of the team to start filming.  The other kids all ended up at one girl's house for the night, but I wanted to be sure DS got SOME sleep so I made him come home.


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Congrats surviving the slumber party!
> 
> We survived the 24 hour Video Race.  The kids had a BLAST.  The hardest part was taking DS to the Start line at midnight Friday and then getting him out the door at 6 AM Saturday to go meet the rest of the team to start filming.  The other kids all ended up at one girl's house for the night, but I wanted to be sure DS got SOME sleep so I made him come home.


What's a video race?
It amazes me how much energy these kids have.  Don't your have finals coming up soon?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> What's a video race?
> It amazes me how much energy these kids have.  Don't your have finals coming up soon?



Teams have 24 hours to write, shoot, edit, and score a 5 minute video incorporating 4 required elements.  They had to go to the Start line for instructions on midnight Friday, flash drive had to be turned in by midnight Saturday.

There are different divisions - high school, college, adults.  I think the adult teams are divided by how many people are on the team.
Our school has 6 teams competing this year.

Anyway, the theme is "A Day to Remember".  The setting is a garden, the prop is a ball, and they had to use the line "We can do that tomorrow."  DS was cast as a boy with a crush on a girl who turns out to be a lesbian.   He is quite good at portraying a shy, awkward boy with a crush. 

Screenings start Tuesday, but I don't think I will be able to get to the theater by 6:15 to see it.  I did see the finished video yesterday, though.  DH is planning to take DS to the screening.

Finals start 5/26, I think.  They will take 2 finals each day for the last 4 days of school, so all of those days will be early dismissal.  He also has to "jury" for his Theatre classes.  I think that is 2 monologues in front of the faculty to be sure he still deserves his slot.


----------



## TRICKY_TINK

Me, DH and our 2 DS' will be heading to Gay Days in support of my wonderful nephew and my brother!  We hope to meet with everyone at the dole whip social  and of course at HS Friday for Star Wars. I cannot wait to see the outfits this year, I will be dolled up like leia


----------



## C&G'sMama

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Teams have 24 hours to write, shoot, edit, and score a 5 minute video incorporating 4 required elements.  They had to go to the Start line for instructions on midnight Friday, flash drive had to be turned in by midnight Saturday.
> 
> There are different divisions - high school, college, adults.  I think the adult teams are divided by how many people are on the team.
> Our school has 6 teams competing this year.
> 
> Anyway, the theme is "A Day to Remember".  The setting is a garden, the prop is a ball, and they had to use the line "We can do that tomorrow."  DS was cast as a boy with a crush on a girl who turns out to be a lesbian.   He is quite good at portraying a shy, awkward boy with a crush.
> 
> Screenings start Tuesday, but I don't think I will be able to get to the theater by 6:15 to see it.  I did see the finished video yesterday, though.  DH is planning to take DS to the screening.
> 
> Finals start 5/26, I think.  They will take 2 finals each day for the last 4 days of school, so all of those days will be early dismissal.  He also has to "jury" for his Theatre classes.  I think that is 2 monologues in front of the faculty to be sure he still deserves his slot.



That sounds really cool!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TRICKY_TINK said:


> Me, DH and our 2 DS' will be heading to Gay Days in support of my wonderful nephew and my brother!  We hope to meet with everyone at the dole whip social  and of course at HS Friday for Star Wars. I cannot wait to see the outfits this year, I will be dolled up like leia



Welcome to our forum!  We'll look for you at the Dole Whip meet! 



C&G'sMama said:


> That sounds really cool!



It was pretty nifty.  It was really organized well.  They had 62 teams total.  I am absolutely certain there will be more Video Races in our future.


----------



## Aaronbox

I'm SO excited for Gay Days! It will be my first stay at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. Since I fly in on June 1st, before the Disney theme park scheduled days, I'm going to Universal's Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter that night. Is anyone else going there? If so, when? I'm wearing my red shirt. (I'm only packing red shirts for the whole trip.)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Aaronbox said:


> I'm SO excited for Gay Days! It will be my first stay at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. Since I fly in on June 1st, before the Disney theme park scheduled days, I'm going to Universal's Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter that night. Is anyone else going there? If so, when? I'm wearing my red shirt. (I'm only packing red shirts for the whole trip.)



Hi, Aaron!  Please plan to join us at Victoria Falls at AKL at 9 PM on June 3 for cocktails.  We have a terrific group!

We went to Universal last summer to check out Harry Potter.  It was fun!


----------



## Andynnj

This is my first Gay Days and was wondering if there are certain resorts more people tend to stay at?  Have stayed at Wilderness Lodge before and really liked it. Coronado Springs was ok.


----------



## TagsMissy

woohoo! I am back from Whistler Mountain and now I can officially say "We leave next week!" 

And I got myself an awesome red shirt! We were wasting a bit of time before watching the Canucks game last night and next to the pub was an Old Navy in the Village so what the heck we popped inside ((it's been forever since I've been to an Old Navy)) and as I was looking at stuff I happened about the clearance section and what do I see??

A single red t-shirt with Mickey and Minnie on it and.... lol here's the kicker it was on sale for $1.97


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

How crazy is DHS going to be on Friday with the combination Gay Day Park and the Star Wars Weekend?

My son is flying in with his friend and driving my daughter's car home as she is ending her College Program.

On Friday, the three of them are planning to hit the major attractions in each park.  I'm wondering if they should pass on DHS.  They don't love Toy Story like I do.  And even though it's new I think they are OK with passing up the Star Wars ride.  Basically I think they are only concerned with Tower of Terror and Rock 'n Roller Coaster.  

They are planning EPCOT for rope drop where they will do Soarin and Mission Throw up.  Maybe test track.  Then they will head to DHS.  After that Animal Kingdom which I assume is fine and then closing Magic Kingdom.

Is it doable?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, yay for a great deal on a shirt! 

Dopeyluver, I wouldn't even try.  If they go to DHS at rope drop they might be able to do ToT and RnRC while everyone else is running to TSM and Star Tours.  If they wait until later in the day, no way.


----------



## Schotz

Do you use anything like the Lines app for your phone?  I was going to sign up for the app called Lines but they I found a bunch of other ones that look better.  I not even sure how well if any of them work.


----------



## Sphyrna

Aaronbox said:


> I'm SO excited for Gay Days! It will be my first stay at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. Since I fly in on June 1st, before the Disney theme park scheduled days, I'm going to Universal's Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter that night. Is anyone else going there? If so, when? I'm wearing my red shirt. (I'm only packing red shirts for the whole trip.)



I'm still debating if I want to do Universal/IOA.  If I do it would be Sunday 5/29 and Monday 5/30.  I'm just afraid the lines will be too long given it's Memorial Day.


----------



## Sphyrna

Andynnj said:


> This is my first Gay Days and was wondering if there are certain resorts more people tend to stay at?  Have stayed at Wilderness Lodge before and really liked it. Coronado Springs was ok.



For Gay Days and Disney resorts I don't think any one resort is more popular than another.  It all depends on people's budget and personal preference.  There are certain hotels around Downtown Disney that are host hotels the Gay Days events.  Each time I go down to WDW I try to stay at a different resort.  This time I'm staying at the Swan.  Not sure how well I'll like the theming since it's not a Disney resort, but I love the location.  So nice being able to walk to Epcot and DHS.


----------



## Sphyrna

TagsMissy said:


> woohoo! I am back from Whistler Mountain and now I can officially say "We leave next week!"
> 
> And I got myself an awesome red shirt! We were wasting a bit of time before watching the Canucks game last night and next to the pub was an Old Navy in the Village so what the heck we popped inside ((it's been forever since I've been to an Old Navy)) and as I was looking at stuff I happened about the clearance section and what do I see??
> 
> A single red t-shirt with Mickey and Minnie on it and.... lol here's the kicker it was on sale for $1.97



Wow!  Great score on the shirt Missy!


----------



## Sphyrna

DOPEYLUVER said:


> How crazy is DHS going to be on Friday with the combination Gay Day Park and the Star Wars Weekend?
> 
> My son is flying in with his friend and driving my daughter's car home as she is ending her College Program.
> 
> On Friday, the three of them are planning to hit the major attractions in each park.  I'm wondering if they should pass on DHS.  They don't love Toy Story like I do.  And even though it's new I think they are OK with passing up the Star Wars ride.  Basically I think they are only concerned with Tower of Terror and Rock 'n Roller Coaster.
> 
> They are planning EPCOT for rope drop where they will do Soarin and Mission Throw up.  Maybe test track.  Then they will head to DHS.  After that Animal Kingdom which I assume is fine and then closing Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Is it doable?



I think DHS will be quite packed on Friday given it's the Gay Days park and Star Wars Weekend.  But if they just want to do RRC and ToT I think they'll be fine.  I'm sure the bulk of the lines will be for TSM and ST.


----------



## turkygurl

Sphyrna said:


> This time I'm staying at the Swan.  Not sure how well I'll like the theming since it's not a Disney resort, but I love the location.  So nice being able to walk to Epcot and DHS.



It doesn't have "mickeys" everywhere, but the staff there are nicer.  We love the Swolphin.  They just seem to go above and beyond expectations.  From the smell of the hotel when you walk in the door, to the professionalism of the staff, to the awesome location, it just can't be beat (IMO).  Also, FYI, if for any reason you find that you have lost or misplaced an iPhone charger (or Blackberry-not sure what other brands they have) the Concierge desk will provide you with one (you can put down a $25 deposit and take it with you to your room, or leave it at the desk with them for no chg).


----------



## C&G'sMama

My DP is the best!!!  She took my 93 yo mom, her mother-in-law, shopping for a bathing suit for our upcoming trip.  I didn't have time and my sister was going to take her but she was thrilled that DP said she'd do it.  My mom thinks DP is the best shopper ever.


----------



## fmelchor88

12 days until our trip. We can not wait to see everyone.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I have a new cell phone, so everyone who hasn't sent me a text to the new number when I posted it on Facebook, go ahead and send me a PM here so I can update you and give you my new one!


----------



## TagsMissy

I'll need to share my US mobile number with some of you as well, I just can't remember what it is currently ROFL


----------



## chwgmjay

Schotz said:


> Do you use anything like the Lines app for your phone?  I was going to sign up for the app called Lines but they I found a bunch of other ones that look better.  I not even sure how well if any of them work.



I have most of them, but always go back to Lines. It's the most accurate as far as I have noticed.


----------



## fmelchor88

If anyone needs my cell number please PM me.


----------



## fmelchor88

ConcKahuna said:


> I have a new cell phone, so everyone who hasn't sent me a text to the new number when I posted it on Facebook, go ahead and send me a PM here so I can update you and give you my new one!



David u have my number correct?


----------



## ConcKahuna

fmelchor88 said:


> David u have my number correct?



Yup!

I also ended up having a bunch of DIS people's Skypes on my phone when i installed it.  If you have me on Skype it will just call my phone now!


----------



## DrGaellon

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We went to Universal and Islands of Adventure last year.  We started early with the Harry Potter preview for onsite guests.  We were finished with the park by 4 PM.  The next day we went to Universal, and again, by 4 PM, we were done.  We skipped the rides where there was a lot of water involved, but even if we had done all of them we didn't feel like those parks were "full day" parks.



Based on your advice, we are planning for one very full day at Universal. (David notes that while he likes thrill rides, I don't, and he'd rather not leave me standing around waiting for him, so we'll skip a bunch of things.) We're going to start at Harry Potter, then bounce around and see whatever else we want to see. That gives us back a free day (since I surprised him with tickets to the T-dance) to go for a drive. I hope we get a nice day.


----------



## DrGaellon

Andynnj said:


> This is my first Gay Days and was wondering if there are certain resorts more people tend to stay at?  Have stayed at Wilderness Lodge before and really liked it. Coronado Springs was ok.



I think the bulk of folks actually stay at the host hotels...


----------



## DrGaellon

Schotz said:


> Do you use anything like the Lines app for your phone?  I was going to sign up for the app called Lines but they I found a bunch of other ones that look better.  I not even sure how well if any of them work.



What is the Lines app?


----------



## ConcKahuna

DrGaellon said:


> I think the bulk of folks actually stay at the host hotels...



Nah, not even close.  Between the 2 host hotels (depending on what website you go to), there are probably fewer than 3,000 rooms total.  About 100,000-150,000 people come to Orlando for Gayday, so they end up everywhere!


----------



## ConcKahuna

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...come-one-of-orlandos-largest-attended-events/

There's a good article that briefly discusses how big it is


----------



## LasOlas

Greetings, everyone I'm so ready to go any one staying in the Downtown area of Disney?


----------



## nobbie

LasOlas said:


> Greetings, everyone I'm so ready to go any one staying in the Downtown area of Disney?



Staying at the Hawthorn Suites, One of the co-Host hotels.. May 30th till June 6th.


----------



## nobbie

Schotz said:


> Oh, flamingo lounge inside the best western on disney property, I can't get there unless I get a ride.  Maybe we could car pool?



I got a car


----------



## C&G'sMama

Single digits baby!!! 9 more days


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

C&G'sMama said:


> Single digits baby!!! 9 more days



Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Andynnj

DrGaellon said:


> I think the bulk of folks actually stay at the host hotels...


Thanks.  Probably at Grand Floridian this time after reading tripadvisor reviews on the various properties.


----------



## Andynnj

Aaronbox said:


> I'm SO excited for Gay Days! It will be my first stay at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge. Since I fly in on June 1st, before the Disney theme park scheduled days, I'm going to Universal's Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter that night. Is anyone else going there? If so, when? I'm wearing my red shirt. (I'm only packing red shirts for the whole trip.)


Definitely going to see HP one day while I am there.  6/2 - 6.  First gay days and can't wait!


----------



## Andynnj

Sphyrna said:


> For Gay Days and Disney resorts I don't think any one resort is more popular than another.  It all depends on people's budget and personal preference.  There are certain hotels around Downtown Disney that are host hotels the Gay Days events.  Each time I go down to WDW I try to stay at a different resort.  This time I'm staying at the Swan.  Not sure how well I'll like the theming since it's not a Disney resort, but I love the location.  So nice being able to walk to Epcot and DHS.


Great, thank you.  Doing GF I think.  Would be nice to stay on the monorail this time.


----------



## Singledad

12 more days till we arrive, 11 until we leave our home, and only 6, count them 6 days of work left!    

So excited I can't believe it! I know I was talking to two other gaydays dis'ers about possible dismeet. I think one family will be at crystal palace the same day and time as me (june 1st, 2:05pm.) which we will still be at. the other one(s) I think we couldn't get our schduels to mesh. but welcome to try again!

once again, this is my final schedule: 


Tuesday, may 31st:
7:55am Fly out of midway 
Arrive at orlando around 11:30am.
Check-in, All Star Music 
Epcot
4:30pm Garden Grill 

Wednesday, June 1st: MK day
Magic kingdom
2:05pm Lunch in park @ The Crystal Palace (possible dismeet)
7:00pm Dinner @Liberty tree tavern 
9pm - main street parade! MUST SEE!!!

Thrusday, June 2ed: DHS day
7:40am Chef Mickeys @ Disney's Contemporary Resort (DISMEET, sharing table with another dis'er and her son)
DHS
12:5opm lunch in park @ Hollywood and Vine 
possible DTD time, unsure.
8:25pm Supper in park @sci-Fi Dine-In theater 

Friday, June 3rd:
Move hotel day (from ASMu to CBR)

8:15am head to MK, then monorail/boat Disney's Polynesian Resort.
9:50am breakfast @ ohana's 

Typhoon lagoon to swim with fish(maybe skip), then blizzard beach.
dinner off proptery @ Kobe's
Maybe DTD/Disney Quest?

Saterday, June 4rd: MK day/Red day!

9:10am Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in the Castle 
10:05am breakfast @ Cinderella's Royal Table 
4pm snacks in Adventureland @ aloha isle
Possible Fireworks: 10pm

Sunday, June 5th: 

Check out day
DTD
magical express to airport by 2:30pm or so
5:20pm fly out 
7:10pm arrive in chicago


----------



## ConcKahuna

Andynnj said:


> Great, thank you.  Doing GF I think.  Would be nice to stay on the monorail this time.



http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Walt_Disney_World_Resort-Orlando_Florida.html

Rated #17 in the Orlando by TripAdvisor, the Grand is #76...just sayin 

It's also right around the corner from one of the host hotels so you can walk to the pool parties!

And it has one of the BEST employees ever


----------



## Andynnj

Thanks for the info, but I have no plans to go to the parties at the host hotel. I'm there to o.d. on Disney.


----------



## Schotz

Gay Days couldn't come soon enough.  I can't wait to hear the monorail again.


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> 12 more days till we arrive, 11 until we leave our home, and only 6, count them 6 days of work left!
> 
> So excited I can't believe it! I know I was talking to two other gaydays dis'ers about possible dismeet. I think one family will be at crystal palace the same day and time as me (june 1st, 2:05pm.) which we will still be at. the other one(s) I think we couldn't get our schduels to mesh. but welcome to try again!
> 
> once again, this is my final schedule:
> 
> 
> Tuesday, may 31st:
> 7:55am Fly out of midway
> Arrive at orlando around 11:30am.
> Check-in, All Star Music
> Epcot
> 4:30pm Garden Grill
> 
> Wednesday, June 1st: MK day
> Magic kingdom
> 2:05pm Lunch in park @ The Crystal Palace (possible dismeet)
> 7:00pm Dinner @Liberty tree tavern
> 9pm - main street parade! MUST SEE!!!
> 
> Thrusday, June 2ed: DHS day
> 7:40am Chef Mickeys @ Disney's Contemporary Resort (DISMEET, sharing table with another dis'er and her son)
> DHS
> 12:5opm lunch in park @ Hollywood and Vine
> possible DTD time, unsure.
> 8:25pm Supper in park @sci-Fi Dine-In theater
> 
> Friday, June 3rd:
> Move hotel day (from ASMu to CBR)
> 
> 8:15am head to MK, then monorail/boat Disney's Polynesian Resort.
> 9:50am breakfast @ ohana's
> 
> Typhoon lagoon to swim with fish(maybe skip), then blizzard beach.
> dinner off proptery @ Kobe's
> Maybe DTD/Disney Quest?
> 
> Saterday, June 4rd: MK day/Red day!
> 
> 9:10am Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in the Castle
> 10:05am breakfast @ Cinderella's Royal Table
> 4pm snacks in Adventureland @ aloha isle
> Possible Fireworks: 10pm
> 
> Sunday, June 5th:
> 
> Check out day
> DTD
> magical express to airport by 2:30pm or so
> 5:20pm fly out
> 7:10pm arrive in chicago



Wait wait wait. You're on a 7:55 am flight out of midway? What airline? LOL

If it's Southwest, I'll be on the plane when it comes in from Minneapolis. LOL


----------



## DrGaellon

12 MORE DAYS! Seven work days. To quote a famous commercial... "I can't sleep! I'm too excited!"


----------



## STOCKYJIM

Only 4 more sleeps till we leave - AND 0  - count them 0 -more days working!!!
Just sent my last email - set my voicemail to stun and am FINALLY getting in to party mood - but do you want to know my wicked secret???

I havent even STARTED packing yet!!!

That only gives me 2 days to get everything for the holiday/cruise into our cases and then throw out half the stuff i think is essential. Thats the only problem with disney packing lists - they are all aimed at people with kids - and i forgot that when i started packing - am i likely to need ziploc bags for wet costumes?  not likely  - neither of ours fits in the bags!!!

heheheeh


----------



## TagsMissy

I AM OFFICIALLY ON VACATION!!!!!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> I AM OFFICIALLY ON VACATION!!!!!!



Very cool!!!!  When do you leave?


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> Wait wait wait. You're on a 7:55 am flight out of midway? What airline? LOL
> 
> If it's Southwest, I'll be on the plane when it comes in from Minneapolis. LOL


 

SO TOTALLY FUNNY!!!

We are on the same plane~!~  Check out my PTR (link in siggy) and make sure to wave to us!   I am praying DD will sleep on the plane though. I want to spend most of arrival day in epcot, which has pm EMH's. since we have to be leaving BIL's house by around 5am.. that is one long long day. (since our 5am is FL's 4am.)



DrGaellon said:


> 12 MORE DAYS! Seven work days. To quote a famous commercial... "I can't sleep! I'm too excited!"


 

I've been having that problem too! 11 days, well 10 days and a few hours... only 5 more work days. (tues, thurs, fri, sat, sun and we leave home monday (in the world on tuesday)


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> Very cool!!!!  When do you leave?



Wednesday night


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> SO TOTALLY FUNNY!!!
> 
> We are on the same plane~!~  Check out my PTR (link in siggy) and make sure to wave to us!   I am praying DD will sleep on the plane though. I want to spend most of arrival day in epcot, which has pm EMH's. since we have to be leaving BIL's house by around 5am.. that is one long long day. (since our 5am is FL's 4am.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having that problem too! 11 days, well 10 days and a few hours... only 5 more work days. (tues, thurs, fri, sat, sun and we leave home monday (in the world on tuesday)



I will be very near the front of the plane, hopefully.

I have early bird check-in and if that doesn't work, I'll move up front during the stop in Chicago. Once I get off the plane in Orlando, I head for the bathroom and then head to baggage claim, then outside to National's Emerald Aisle, and then off to DTD to pick up my AP. LOL.


----------



## C&G'sMama

STOCKYJIM said:


> - am i likely to need ziploc bags for wet costumes?  not likely  - neither of ours fits in the bags!!!
> 
> heheheeh



Okay, that just made me giggle.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## STOCKYJIM

C&G'sMama said:


> Okay, that just made me giggle.  Have a safe trip!



Thanks - its always good to put a smile on peoples faces!!!

Anyhoo -  its amazing how much packing/ unpacking you can do in 5 hours - I now have two gleaming full cases sitting in our spare bedroom and a whole heap of stuff that is waiting to be put back where it belongs!!!

Just 48 hours before check-in and one hell of a 40th Birthday party tonight to get through - I tried telling my family and my "family" that i wasnt going to be here to celebrate, and what did they do? spring a "surprise party" on me (its just a good job that they are crap at keeping surprises - I at least kept one decent top out of my case!!)

I hope you all have wonderful trips and will see you all when you get here...

Jim and the Dazzler xx


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

It's PACKING DAY!!!


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> I will be very near the front of the plane, hopefully.
> 
> I have early bird check-in and if that doesn't work, I'll move up front during the stop in Chicago. Once I get off the plane in Orlando, I head for the bathroom and then head to baggage claim, then outside to National's Emerald Aisle, and then off to DTD to pick up my AP. LOL.


 
I didn't do early bird check in. I do plan on actually checking in online for once. (first time I am doing that rather just at the airport.)

We get off, we go to the bathroom, then down to ME! 

10 days 10 days! I can't wait! (and I can't wait for the site to come back up so I can do my online check in for the resort.)


----------



## TagsMissy

I think it's time I consider starting  then packing!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Sorry it's been awhile since I have posted/checked in. My partner's father is dying of cancer. Just got the news last month & it's advanced renal cell carconima. He's not doing good at all.

We are still planning on going June 4th. Just bought our daughter her shirt...."I heart my two moms". She was so happy to see it when it came in yesterday. We still have not booked a room yet and won't be until the week of (probably that Monday). Want to make sure her dad isn't too bad off. We want to stay at Port Orleans or Riverside. If we don't stay at a hotel that is fine (we are only 30 min up the road) but it would be nice to be able to go back to the hotel for a few hours & get some R&R & cool off in the pool, etc.

Can't wait to meet everyone at Doll Whip. This is our first gay days, so we are excited!!!


----------



## fmelchor88

Can't wait to meet everyone at Doll Whip. This is our first gay days, so we are excited!!![/QUOTE]

Looking foward to meeting u as well. See ya there..


----------



## fmelchor88

looking foward to seeing everyone @ Dole Whip!


----------



## Schotz

Knowlesk80 said:


> Sorry it's been awhile since I have posted/checked in. My partner's father is dying of cancer. Just got the news last month & it's advanced renal cell carconima. He's not doing good at all.
> 
> We are still planning on going June 4th. Just bought our daughter her shirt...."I heart my two moms". She was so happy to see it when it came in yesterday. We still have not booked a room yet and won't be until the week of (probably that Monday). Want to make sure her dad isn't too bad off. We want to stay at Port Orleans or Riverside. If we don't stay at a hotel that is fine (we are only 30 min up the road) but it would be nice to be able to go back to the hotel for a few hours & get some R&R & cool off in the pool, etc.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone at Doll Whip. This is our first gay days, so we are excited!!!



Dear Knowlesk80,   I am so sad about your father, it happens to the best of people.  A trip to disney might be the best thing for you at this time.  Best of luck to you and your father, don't lose hope.


----------



## Singledad

Knowlesk80 said:


> Sorry it's been awhile since I have posted/checked in. My partner's father is dying of cancer.



 words cannot express my sorrow for your sorrow. Having watched my aunt lose the battle against cancer I can understand just how hard this can be.  Disney indeed can be a much needed break. Remember to take care of your and your partner's health too at this time. Mental health as well. (Thus why Disney maybe just what the doctor ordered.)


----------



## C&G'sMama

Okay, we're down to 4 days. 

My living room is now an obstacle course of clothes and suitcases.  Tonight I need to take care of some house stuff so I'll keep doing laundry (I do it up until the day before we leave) but leave more packing until tomorrow.

But things are looking good.  I found everyone's Crocs.  I ordered everyone new sneakers and they all have come in, I found our travel hamper and I found everyone's bathing suits.  I matched 40 pairs of socks, different sizes and styles but all white.  Now I just need to get it all pulled together and get the house picked up and make sure all the dishes are washed etc.  

My last big project is to get the van cleaned out and trip ready.  

See many of you soon!!!! Safe travels to all.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Knowlesk80, I am sorry about your DP's dad.  Sending good thoughts to all of you!

C&G'smama, safe travels!  Can't wait to meet you & your family!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Singledad said:


> words cannot express my sorrow for your sorrow. Having watched my aunt lose the battle against cancer I can understand just how hard this can be.  Disney indeed can be a much needed break. Remember to take care of your and your partner's health too at this time. Mental health as well. (Thus why Disney maybe just what the doctor ordered.)



Thx you guys! We live locally so we have gone a few times since we found out last month just to unwind. It helped my partner very much, especially getting on ToT & RR just so she can screw & not be looked at weird. 

We are looking forward to Saturday the 4th!


----------



## TagsMissy

One more sleep -- have not packed yet!  But laundry is all done so just have to move from the laundry basket to the suitcase.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> One more sleep -- have not packed yet!  But laundry is all done so just have to move from the laundry basket to the suitcase.



Can't wait to meet you and DH! 

I unexpectedly got off work a little early today so I was able to get DS packed.  All that's left for him is his quart bag and his contacts.  He is in charge of his own backpack with his iPod, camera, etc.

My big suitcase is out now so I can pack it as I have time.  The Shoe Bag is in the hallway so I can add stuff to that as I run across it.


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> One more sleep -- have not packed yet!  But laundry is all done so just have to move from the laundry basket to the suitcase.


Have a great flight. Warm up the parks for the rest of us!


----------



## TagsMissy

We are sitting in the Montreal airport waiting to board! We'll be in WDW before we know it


----------



## nibor

WE LEAVE KC,MO TOMORROW CAN'T WAIT, THAT IS IF WE DONT GET ANOTHER TORNADO SO WE CAN GET THERE.IT HAS BEEN VERY BAD HERE AND I REALLY NEED A LITTLE HAPPINESS. A PLACE THAT HAS SOME MAGIC. SEE YOU ALL SOON,FORT WILDERNESS WERE ON THE WAY


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

We won't be there this year, but when we move to Orlando in 2013, we will be at as many events as possible!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Just have to make it through today at work.

Tomorrow fly into Fort Lauderdale.

Thursday head to WDW.


----------



## Andynnj

TagsMissy said:


> So who else has booked/planning too book once rates come out to be at WDW during Gay Days 2011?
> 
> OK So here's the list so far of those listed that they will be there... hopefully I can keep the list up and running; someone bat me over the head with a Mickey Bar if I forget over time. I don't think I'll list resorts but I may get inspired and add that info if my mood suits me or if people really want that info posted.
> 
> TagsMissy
> rosiep (Disneyland)
> itsmuggsie
> jackskellingtonsgirl
> TeaForTulips
> Sphyrna
> ConcKahuna
> chwgmjay
> fmelchor88
> turkygurl
> DopeyDave
> Heva2015
> C&G'sMama
> rbthntschl
> STOCKYJIM
> silverhaze269
> AKL Ranger
> rpmdfw
> Sugardimples
> wcpamotm
> nyc2theworld
> scottny
> brettystar
> Aaronbox
> rbthntschl
> Ruthless1967
> Singledad
> silverhaze269
> nobbie
> Dr.Gaellon
> Schotz
> Nestguy



Can't wait!!  June 2 - 6, Grand Floridian


----------



## Andynnj

I was trying to contact a few people who posted to get details on the MK breakfast and the EPCOT drinking around the world but I am not able to until I post 10.  Or can I?  Not sure how this board works.  Also, I apologize for all the multiple postings - not sure how else to do it besides answering each individually.
5 days!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

My Crystal Palace table is full, but basically a bunch of us made ADRs for 8:05 AM so we'll all be there at the same time.

For EPCOT people are just meeting at noon in Mexico - probably at the tequila bar inside.


----------



## DrGaellon

Six more sleeps! Two more work days! AHHHHHH!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

I just want to get out of work and start my vacation. 

I'm the only one left in the office. 

Oh Well - Florida bound tomorrow.


----------



## C&G'sMama

On the road.  We're about 30 miles from the VA border.  We're hoping to reach Jacksonville tomorrow night.t


----------



## fmelchor88

Bags are packed and been placed downstairs! We are going to have some dinner and then off to sleep. We have an early flight! See everyone soon!


----------



## Schotz

This is so exciting!


----------



## Knowlesk80

We booked our room today. Port Orleans-French is all set for June 4th. We are only staying one day, that way if we get tired of the parks, we can head back to hotel & let our daughter play in the pool, etc. while we relax some.


----------



## TagsMissy

HIYA FROM BOARDWALK! I am sitting on my balcony as I type this. We had an awesome day, spent the first part of the day at Hollywood Studios -- rode the new Star Tours ((Awesauce!!)) Then of course took on ToT and RnR. We then headed off to spend some time at Epcot only to be 'caught' in Mousegears as we big rain/thunderstorm passed. Just finished some late night snacks -- aka dinner @ the ESPN club.

Off to bed soon, see you guys soon!


----------



## Singledad

So close, so close! only a week until the big magic kingdom day! 

I leave my house on monday, and fly out on tuesday morning. 

and I just managed to bump one of my ressies up time wise to a more respectable hour. woot!


----------



## DrGaellon

Sooooo jealous. Five more sleeps!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Missy, hope you are having an amazing time!!


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Missy, hope you are having an amazing time!!



We are! yesterday was our first full day and the sun is brightly shining. Hubby however is still passed out these early mornings arent for us


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> We are! yesterday was our first full day and the sun is brightly shining. Hubby however is still passed out these early mornings arent for us



My WDW insomnia has started.  I was up at 4 AM yesterday, 6 AM today.  My eyelid is blowing up like a balloon again - headed out in a minute to the Doc-in-a-Box.


----------



## Aaronbox

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hi, Aaron!  Please plan to join us at Victoria Falls at AKL at 9 PM on June 3 for cocktails.  We have a terrific group!
> 
> We went to Universal last summer to check out Harry Potter.  It was fun!



Thank you for the invitation to Victoria Falls (June 3rd is my birthday!) but despite being so convenient at Animal Kingdom Lodge where we're staying, it looks like we have other plans. Oh boy! Jay and I are leaning toward Typhoon Lagoon's Let's Go Play! It is from 8pm to 2am. After a couple full days of touring the parks, I'm not sure where all this energy is gonna come from... we'll see.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Aaronbox said:


> Thank you for the invitation to Victoria Falls (June 3rd is my birthday!) but despite being so convenient at Animal Kingdom Lodge where we're staying, it looks like we have other plans. Oh boy! Jay and I are leaning toward Typhoon Lagoon's Let's Go Play! It is from 8pm to 2am. After a couple full days of touring the parks, I'm not sure where all this energy is gonna come from... we'll see.



Happy early Birthday!  There are an awful lot of things going on.   Have fun!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> We are! yesterday was our first full day and the sun is brightly shining. Hubby however is still passed out these early mornings arent for us



How fun!!! I'm with you on the early mornings.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> My WDW insomnia has started.  I was up at 4 AM yesterday, 6 AM today.  My eyelid is blowing up like a balloon again - headed out in a minute to the Doc-in-a-Box.



Hope you get it taken care of before you leave.


We landed in Jacksonville at 8:30.  Having a relaxing evening.  We'll let the kids swim in the morning and then about 10:00 head to WDW.  We're hoping to check in at get settled before our 5pm ressie at Chef Mickey's.

See you all soon.


----------



## TagsMissy

ahhh another magical morning... sitting on the balcony, drinking coffee/fully waking up before heading to EPCOT today. 

Moma -- did my text go through yesterday? I hope I entered your number right on my mobile!


----------



## C&G'sMama

TagsMissy said:


> ahhh another magical morning... sitting on the balcony, drinking coffee/fully waking up before heading to EPCOT today.
> 
> Moma -- did my text go through yesterday? I hope I entered your number right on my mobile!



I don't have texting on my phone.  I'llpm you DP's cell.  That phone, which is what I'm using now has text.

We.re about 85mi away shoud be there soon.


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> I don't have texting on my phone.  I'llpm you DP's cell.  That phone, which is what I'm using now has text.
> 
> We.re about 85mi away shoud be there soon.



Got the number!   HAHAH I am so used to my Android smartphone -- texting on my older school US mobile has been a challenge.  I apologize in advance for spelling errors.

We may go to MK later tonight after Flying Fish (we have a 8-something reservation),, give me a text or call at any time.


----------



## nobbie

4.40 am here in Amsterdam. I am on my way to Orlando today a long day ahead of me, but it is worth it See you all there..


----------



## wcpamotm

TagsMissy said:


> ahhh another magical morning... sitting on the balcony, drinking coffee/fully waking up before heading to EPCOT today.



I'm actually sitting on a balcony myself as I go through these threads this evening, watching the twinkling lights across Mobile Bay.  DP and I are taking a little weekend road trip.  I'm actually halfway to Orlando, but strangely enough, I'll be going back home tomorrow and working another day before flying out Wednesday morning.


----------



## Schotz

nobbie said:


> 4.40 am here in Amsterdam. I am on my way to Orlando today a long day ahead of me, but it is worth it See you all there..



Have a great flight Patrick!  See you soon!


----------



## Singledad

in less than 24 hours, I'll be at the airport!


----------



## TagsMissy

Singledad said:


> in less than 24 hours, I'll be at the airport!



EXCITING!!!   Your daughter must be through the roof 

So last night we went to Flying Fish and the wonderful server there gave us complimentary champagne and desserts as we were celebrating my hubby's bday!  

C&G - sorry we didn't call back, we came back to our room to relax a few moments before heading out to MK and we both passed out watching TV LOL


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

EVERYBODY is arriving before we are! 

My eye looks STUPID. I have to work the next 3 days, and I am on the brink of a tantrum!  NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!!!!!!!


----------



## Singledad

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> EVERYBODY is arriving before we are!
> 
> My eye looks STUPID. I have to work the next 3 days, and I am on the brink of a tantrum!  NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!!!!!!!




You'll be there before you know it! and then time will go by way too fast!


----------



## DopeyDave

Just checked in to Kidani Village today.  Lovely dinner at Sanaa.  Let the festivities begin!!  Oh, and doing the Wild Africa Trek tomorrow at Animal Kingdom!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DopeyDave said:


> Just checked in to Kidani Village today.  Lovely dinner at Sanaa.  Let the festivities begin!!  Oh, and doing the Wild Africa Trek tomorrow at Animal Kingdom!!



We really enjoyed Sanaa last year!
Have fun on the Trek!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Hey All,  I'm finally on my laptop.  I don't have a lot of patience for the Droid.  It's DP's phone.  I have "just a phone" no internet, no text believe me it's better that way.

Here's a mini up to the minute trip report.
We arrived at WDW, AS Movies,  at 1:00 on Sunday.  Room wasn't ready so we grabbed lunch at the food court.  Room ready by 2:00, unloaded the car and headed out at 4:00
We had 5:00 reservations at Chef Mickey's. It was very good.  Then on to MK at about 7:00.  The park was open until 3:00am.  We were going to go as long as we could.  We barely made it 'til 1am got back to the room about 2am and everyone fell into bed.  Loved The Electric Light Parade. 

Slept in 'til about 9 and hung out at the resort until about 4:00.  My brother, SIL and mom arrived Sunday night (they flew).  We hung out with them and went swimming, even mom (93) went in.  At 4 we headed out to EPCOT did a couple of things and had dinner at La Hacienda at 8pm.  I thought it was pretty good. The best part was watching Illuminations from the restaurant.  They turn the lights down.  We got back to our room at about 10:45 and the I took DD swimming.  

And here we.

Looking forward to meeting folks along the way.  Hopefully Tags and I can connect at some point.

See you all soon


----------



## chwgmjay

I am 3 hrs away from heading to the airport. 

All packed up and ready to go. 

Thinking I might take a nap for an hour or so yet though, we'll see.


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> I am 3 hrs away from heading to the airport.
> 
> All packed up and ready to go.
> 
> Thinking I might take a nap for an hour or so yet though, we'll see.



see you soon on the plane!


----------



## MAF

I hate you all!  I wish I was going to WDW.


----------



## nobbie

Made it in yesterday
So, off to Epcot today


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Wishing everyone safe travels!

We'll be there eventually.


----------



## TagsMissy

Well we've pretty much packed up or room at Boardwalk Villas and are on route to our home @ BLT today  

Gotta say we've really enjoyed it here at BWV; our view was spectacular and the atmosphere was great. I think my hubby's favourite part was that funnel cakes were mere steps away at all times. 

I'll post some photos later, I may even write a short TR if I am so inclined when I return.

Not certain what park I am visiting today but if you see a couple walking with Vancouver Canucks hats that's us! ((LOL yes I know we're the ONLY ones      ))

Oh Yes --- I won't post my US mobile publicly but if any of the regulars on here wants to get a hold of me via text or with a call and I am not around online to give it to you JSG and C&G have my number; I have no problem you contacting them for my number if you need it and I am not around.

~M


----------



## LasOlas

Thursday cant come fast enough!


----------



## Sugardimples

We won't be there until Friday morning!  Can't wait!


----------



## TagsMissy

We're settled in at BLT now! We got here around noon and got our room right away! And even greater is that I got the studio right next door to my old 2BR -- standard view room with a rockin' view of MK!


----------



## Sugardimples

TagsMissy said:


> We're settled in at BLT now! We got here around noon and got our room right away! And even greater is that I got the studio right next door to my old 2BR -- standard view room with a rockin' view of MK!



That is awesome. We'll be in a Lake View Studio at BLT.


----------



## wcpamotm

Wow, a standard BLT room with a great view of MK, right after having a Boardwalk view... it's like hitting the daily double!

A few more loose ends, then off to bed because I have an early flight tomorrow... I will be looking forward to meeting you fine folks at the Dawa Bar on Thurs, CP breakfast and Dole Whip meet on Sat and likely DATW on Sun!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Saturday can't get here soon enough. We are only 30 min. away but we are already packed. DD has been packed since Sunday & comes home from school every day stating "only .... more days until Gay Days!!!!!". She can't wait. 

Room is booked at Port Orleans - French Quarter. Check in on Saturday & check out Sunday. We are thinking of going to Epcot for a few hours on Sunday but not 100% sure yet. Saturday we will be spending 1/2 the day at MK, then going back to the hotel for pool & relaxation time.

Those of you already here, enjoy! Those traveling, have safe travels & see you at Dole Whip on Saturday!


----------



## DrGaellon

Thirty-one hours! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Schotz

No one here at the bar. Pool is closed. Drinks are small and 10 each. Missed the bus to Disney. Having a super time here. Hotel demanded a cash deposit regardless because I was here for gaydays. But if I wasn't here for gaydays no deposit required. Music is run off an iPod at the pool and it's too loud. Even for me   Is anyone from doubletree going to wdw tonight? Give me a ride?


----------



## Jay2009

I want you all to know I'm jealous, very very jealous.  that is all.


----------



## Schotz

That's just evil Jay


----------



## C&G'sMama

We are sitting in our room right now.  It's been raining since about noonish.  The kids went in the pool this morning, we gave them money to go to the arcade so DP could have some alone time.  We are heading out shortly for MK and we will go to CP at 6:00.

Mom is having a great time as are we.  

Hoping to catch up with a couple of Disers at MK today.

Oh and we just extended our trip a day.  With mom with us we aren't doing as much.  They leave on Friday so we are going to stay until Monday so that we have a whole day at Epcot on Sunday.


----------



## Schotz

Anyone at double tree going to wdw this evening?  I could sure use a ride. Will give.you free wifi


----------



## Jay2009

Schotz said:


> That's just evil Jay



I'm at work and you're in florida, I don't feel compassion only deep seeded jealousy!


oh! and I hope you all have a good time.....


----------



## Schotz

Just a joke Jay, did you know,your post was #666?  Jealous of the rainy day made that an evil post.  Just joking about your post but no joke here about how boring life is for me at the doubletree.  More action at a funeral parlor.


----------



## TagsMissy

Schotz said:


> Just a joke Jay, did you know,your post was #666?  Jealous of the rainy day made that an evil post.  Just joking about your post but no joke here about how boring life is for me at the doubletree.  More action at a funeral parlor.



can you see if you can get a last minute res at a value and get out of Doubletree? We have no car so I can't give you a lift, do they only have 1 bus a day?


----------



## Schotz

Double tree has only 3 times before noon for WDW.  Cannot transfer, hotel was paid in full months ago with no refunds.  Next time I'm staying somewhere else. It's just one of those days, tomorrow I won't miss the early shuttle.


----------



## Jay2009

Schotz said:


> Just a joke Jay, did you know,your post was #666?  Jealous of the rainy day made that an evil post.  Just joking about your post but no joke here about how boring life is for me at the doubletree.  More action at a funeral parlor.



My browser shows your post as #666, which one of us is the real evil?


----------



## Schotz

Aye!   Good Call.   Well, I'm off to epcot night.  $50 rt cab ride from the doubletree.


----------



## Sugardimples

Packing now! Don't leave until Friday morning but I'm ready!


----------



## Schotz

Hey y'all. It's bring your own chair to the pool area. There are no places to sit at the pool or the bar. Anyone from dis boards is welcome to sit at my ... Flat or whatever you call it if you need time out.


----------



## QCast_Michael

If anyone HAPPENS to find themselves at DHS either Thursday, Friday, or Sunday (I know where y'all will be on Saturday!) and you just HAPPEN to find yourself at the attraction that CLOSELY resembles a certain TV show (you might be a singer or a spectator), I'll be one of the fashionably dressed guys (most likely in leather) sitting behind the long desk on stage. 



(but only if you happen to be there at the 12:00/1:00/2:00 shows on Thursday or Sunday, or the 4:30/5:30/7:00 shows on Friday)

  la... la... la...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Is it time to go yet?  Is it?  Is it?


----------



## Sugardimples

Our bags are packed, we're ready to go. See you tomorrow! Should be at Bay Lake Tower by 11:00 am!


----------



## STOCKYJIM

Hi all

We've been at the world for nine wonderful days but have just checked out of okw and in to the wyndham lbv with free wifi!! 

We've had a wonderful trip so far, had an amazing 40th birthday on Tuesday and really looking forward to meeting people on Saturday. We will be the guys in the red shirts with the union jack mickey pins on!!!(that should narrow it down to about 10000!)

We are just off out to dtd for dinner after spending the day at AK with lots of red shirts in attendance!!!

Tomorrow is universal day as we are all Hollywood studio'd out!!

We hope you are all having fabulous trips!!

Jim and the dazzler xxx


----------



## C&G'sMama

Hey all.

DB, DSIL and my mom went home today.  It was great to have mom with us but it will be nice for it to just the 4 of us for a few days.  Today we hopped out of bed at 8:30 and went to Animal Kingdom unplanned.  Saw Nemo, ate at Flame Tree BBQ and came back to the room DP rested well the kids swam and I did laundry.

Getting ready to go out for our date tonight  Kids to the Neverland Club and us to Citricos.

Tags and I and Singledad and I have traded phone calls but never had the chance to meet up.  Looking forward to meeting folks at Breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Schotz

Dhs was great. Longest wait was 15min got fastpasses for starwars2. They did a good job renovating the ride. Love c3po and the 3d. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We're FINALLY here!  

Arrived around 1 PM, got our APs and TIW card, rode Everest and saw the AK parade.

Now we're back at the room until it's time for dinner at Jiko.

Looking forward to cocktails tonight and breakfast at CP tomorrow!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Bags are packed & we are ready for tomorrow morning. We are checking into PO-FQ at 8am & then heading to the park for a few hours, then back to the hotel for some pool time. We will be the ones with a daughter wearing a white t-shirt stating "I love my two moms". Feel free to say Hello! Should see everyone at Dole Whip @ 4pm. Here is the shirt:


----------



## Schotz

Saturday noon. About 2 or 3 dozen people wait at the double tree for the shuttle. Should be a fun day


----------



## TagsMissy

See ya gang! Have fun today at Epcot and during the remainder of your vacation -- we're heading home today! 

It was great meeting you all; in the end I don't recall hubby nor myself taking photos when we were together 

I hope we can catch up  with you guys again at some point


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> See ya gang! Have fun today at Epcot and during the remainder of your vacation -- we're heading home today!
> 
> It was great meeting you all; in the end I don't recall hubby nor myself taking photos when we were together
> 
> I hope we can catch up  with you guys again at some point



We really enjoyed meeting you and your DH!! 
Safe travels!!


----------



## Knowlesk80

Had a good time at MK on Saturday. Only stayed for about four hours, as DD got sick  so back to the hotel we went. She went & took a long nap while DP & I played cards. Then we went to dinner then headed to the pool for the rest of the evening.

It was so nice seeing all the red shirts @ MK. We never made it to Dole Whip & we didn't run into anyone we knew  but we have plans on doing a full week next year so maybe next year we can finally meet some brothers & sisters!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Knowlesk80 said:


> Had a good time at MK on Saturday. Only stayed for about four hours, as DD got sick  so back to the hotel we went. She went & took a long nap while DP & I played cards. Then we went to dinner then headed to the pool for the rest of the evening.
> 
> It was so nice seeing all the red shirts @ MK. We never made it to Dole Whip & we didn't run into anyone we knew  but we have plans on doing a full week next year so maybe next year we can finally meet some brothers & sisters!!!



I hope your DD feels better!


----------



## Knowlesk80

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I hope your DD feels better!



Thanks. I think she just got to hot & over heated. She had plently of fluids, but was complaining of being hot with a headache & tummy ache. After a 2 hr nap she was fine & wanted to go to the pool.


----------



## TagsMissy

We are home... I am sick LOL typical it seems for me when I travel.

It's gorgeous weather at home but feels cold compared to Orlando  How was Epcot??? 

When I woke up this morning I was confused as to where I was  and pondered what park I should visit...


----------



## fmelchor88

[How was Epcot??? 

It was great meeting you and your DH during all the meets. EPCOT was a blast it lasted over 7 hours. We spent over 2 hours in Germany. I was done when we reached Canada! We had dinner and went to bed. It was another great trip. We are now planning a trip for Julio's birthday during food and wine in October...


----------



## TagsMissy

fmelchor88 said:


> [How was Epcot???
> 
> It was great meeting you and your DH during all the meets. EPCOT was a blast it lasted over 7 hours. We spent over 2 hours in Germany. I was done when we reached Canada! We had dinner and went to bed. It was another great trip. We are now planning a trip for Julio's birthday during food and wine in October...



It was great meeting you two as well  Seems we bumped into you guys the most over at MK 

We've been contemplating an October trip at some point since that's when our anniversary is -- a CM we were chatting with at one of the shops at DTD talked us into going for Food and Wine  The big bonus for us is the not so insane heat! I hope we can meet up again some day


----------



## Schotz

My last night here at the DoubleTree (thank goodness).  EPCOT was a hit, I saw Mexico and U.K bars both packed with red shirts on Sunday.  They even had my favorite brand of vodka at the pub in U.K.  Strong Margarita in Mexico Tequila bar!   It was a great experience for me at MK day, so many res shirts and I swear the best dole whip I ever had.  I went back to MK and AK today (Monday) all parks even downtown disney was PACKED.  Not only was it packed but it was all little screaming kids and grumpy parents.  110min wait times in AK and MK today, you didn't miss a thing.  Lots of people wearing red considering, some I'm guessing were straight.

All the decor was taken down and no trace or even a hint that there was a party at the double tree before noon today.  Housekeeping does a amazing job here.  Hotel is not what I had hoped otherwise.  Great sound system at the pool party and good music at times.  Loved the event planning and the friendly people who made gaydays possible and helped me find my way.

I hope to see yall next year, maybe with someone I can hold hands with on pirates of carribean and stay at a better hotel.

Oh and I just finished adding the video and pictures I took at gaydays on put them on my flickr account.  It's set to public, anyone can view them, search for schotzmcbodka i think.

Ciao


----------



## Singledad

C&G'sMama said:


> Tags and I and Singledad and I have traded phone calls but never had the chance to meet up.  Looking forward to meeting folks at Breakfast tomorrow.



I am so sad we never did manage to meet up!  It was phone tag all the way! by the time I saw you called and I called you, you missed the call. Or we were mid ride. (like when I talked to you while on Small world.  ) and DD so wanted to play with a little girl! hopefully next time?



Knowlesk80 said:


> We will be the ones with a daughter wearing a white t-shirt stating "I love my two moms". Feel free to say Hello! Should see everyone at Dole Whip @ 4pm.



I don't think I saw yall.  so many red shirts and not sure who is who. add in my DD was passed out cold in the stroller... and my lime green mickeys got lost off my bags.... 



Knowlesk80 said:


> It was so nice seeing all the red shirts @ MK. We never made it to Dole Whip & we didn't run into anyone we knew  but we have plans on doing a full week next year so maybe next year we can finally meet some brothers & sisters!!!



maybe so! sorry your DD got sick. mine was showing similar signs of heat exhaustion so we went to first aid and she took a half hour nap there. I love how easy going they where at first aid. no big up to do over a nap in the cool to get her back on track. and it helped me TONS that the nurse 'ordered' DD to drink more water. I was offering all the time but she kept refusing. she took at least a sip every time i offered after the nurse told her she had to drink more. 



Well, i work tonight, plan to try to upload and that at work tonight and start my TR.


----------



## TagsMissy

Singledad, sorry we didn't get to chat much! There was a load of people at the Dole Whip meet and I didn't intend to not get caught up more with you! I am glad your daughter drank more after being told to! She was passed out when I saw her but she was adorable!


----------



## Singledad

TagsMissy said:


> Singledad, sorry we didn't get to chat much! There was a load of people at the Dole Whip meet and I didn't intend to not get caught up more with you! I am glad your daughter drank more after being told to! She was passed out when I saw her but she was adorable!



Yeah, she woke up about 30 min after that and was saying her tummy was sick, etc. it was then we went to first aid. Yeah, I think the trouble was more the area is a bit larger than you would think, and you couldn't really tell who was there for dismeet and who was simply there. I know I sat and spoke with a guy for a good while who said I was the only dis member he met that day so far, and I don't know if he ever did spot any of the rest of us.  Maybe next time I will sneak in a HUGE sign "DISMEET HERE!" and claim us an area!


----------



## Schotz

Agree with SingleDad, need a DISday and some easy way to distinguish DIS members in the park.  Those who I met didn't even know what the DIS boards were.


----------



## Singledad

Schotz said:


> Agree with SingleDad, need a DISday and some easy way to distinguish DIS members in the park.  Those who I met didn't even know what the DIS boards were.



yeah, and although I was looking for lime green mickey heads, well, I didn't see a single one although I KNOW we had many members in the parks!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Hey all.  We're back on the road and I'm back to a real computer.

First I'm sorry I didn't get to spend a lot of time with anyone but was very happy to put some names and faces together.  

Singledad, we'll definitely have to try again, I guess it just mean we'll have to go back.

Speaking of October.  We  booked a bounce back for 10/23 through 10/28.  We will be in Charlotte, NC on the 22nd so we figured what's another 8 hours.

We had a great trip.  DP and I had a great dinner at Citricos on Friday night while the kids enjoyed the Neverland Club.  We had planned on going out for drinks after dinner but opted to watch the fireworks from the Ferry area at the TTC and then picked up the kids.  

On Saturday we spent until about 2:00 at MK and then went back to the hotel  Had hoped to make it 'til the Dole Whip meet but we were all beat by the heat.  We went back around 7:00 and hung out in Tomorrowland.  The kids and I finally got to ride Space Mountain, a first for all of us. We all declared it was a definite do over.

On Sunday we had planned on going back to MK as it was open 'til 2am for EMH but ended up spending the whole day at the hotel.  We spent most of it by the pool and particpated in some of the activities.  We also packed up most of our stuff.

I got up around 7:30 on Monday morning and got the car packed up and we headed out to EPCOT at about 10:00.  We got TT fast passes for 2:45.  We did a Kim Possible Mission in Norway, ate at the American Adventure (since DS is GF it was the easiest option)  did some stuff at Innoventions, saw Captain EO which I had seen once before in 1988, so that was kind of cool.  We rode Spaceship Earth and at 7pm we hit the road.

Thank you to Tags and JSG and all others who organized meets.  

Take care all.


----------



## Schotz




----------



## Singledad

Schotz said:


>



I saw them! I wanted to give them a hug!


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> Yeah, she woke up about 30 min after that and was saying her tummy was sick, etc. it was then we went to first aid. Yeah, I think the trouble was more the area is a bit larger than you would think, and you couldn't really tell who was there for dismeet and who was simply there. I know I sat and spoke with a guy for a good while who said I was the only dis member he met that day so far, and I don't know if he ever did spot any of the rest of us.  Maybe next time I will sneak in a HUGE sign "DISMEET HERE!" and claim us an area!



I am working on something for next year to distinguish us. I thought maybe people would see us (we were sitting in the area w/ the tables and the fans and the roof, right by where the line for the dole whips started.)


----------



## chwgmjay

Thought I'd share this link... Some of us from the Drinkin' 'round the World group on Sunday made it onto Edge's photo album.

http://www.edgeonthenet.com/display/viewimage_photoalbum_photo.php?id=224483&maxwidth=500


----------



## MAF

Who knew the Dis had so many cute guys?


----------



## JediMouseketeer

Hello everyone. I would like to see if anyone would like to participate in our Gay Days discussion this Friday night on the "WDW After Dark" vidcast. This will be a very open and uncensored discussion and I would like to have a few people willing to join our broadcast team via video Skype. The vidcast goes live every Friday night at 9pm/e.

Please feel free to contact me via e-mail: wdwtikiroom(at)srsounds.com

Thanks for reading.
Aljon


----------



## chwgmjay

So... pictures pictures pictures.. who gots pictures? I know there were a lot taken on Sunday... and there were some taken on Saturday, and I know there are a lot on facebook, but that doesn't help here. LOL.


----------



## Singledad

chwgmjay said:


> I am working on something for next year to distinguish us. I thought maybe people would see us (we were sitting in the area w/ the tables and the fans and the roof, right by where the line for the dole whips started.)



and i ended up sitting out on the rock benches under the trees right across from the line.


----------



## Singledad

I said hi to the don't be bashful re-open the clubs guy! Didn't know he was a dis-dude!


----------



## chwgmjay

Singledad said:


> I said hi to the don't be bashful re-open the clubs guy! Didn't know he was a dis-dude!



Tha's Thommy (zulemara).


----------



## chwgmjay

Here's one that's not stolen from someone else... The group of us in Wally's t-shirts.


----------



## chwgmjay

Canadia... after we were all done drinking, we took a much needed break.


----------

